# FBI opened investigation Feared Trump secretly working for Russians



## JLW (Jan 11, 2019)

In the days after President Trump fired James B. Comey as F.B.I. director, law enforcement officials became so concerned by the president’s behavior that they began investigating whether he had been working on behalf of Russia against American interests, according to former law enforcement officials and others familiar with the investigation.

The inquiry carried explosive implications. Counterintelligence investigators had to consider whether the president’s own actions constituted a possible threat to national security. Agents also sought to determine whether Mr. Trump was knowingly working for Russia or had unwittingly fallen under Moscow’s influence.

F.B.I. Opened Inquiry Into Whether Trump Was Secretly Working on Behalf of Russia 
FBI reportedly investigated whether Trump was a secret agent for Russia | Daily Mail Online

Just shows how unfit Trump is for office.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 11, 2019)

The FBI has some public relations to work on after what that shitstain Comey pulled


----------



## Correll (Jan 11, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> In the days after President Trump fired James B. Comey as F.B.I. director, law enforcement officials became so concerned by the president’s behavior that they began investigating whether he had been working on behalf of Russia against American interests, according to former law enforcement officials and others familiar with the investigation.
> 
> The inquiry carried explosive implications. Counterintelligence investigators had to consider whether the president’s own actions constituted a possible threat to national security. Agents also sought to determine whether Mr. Trump was knowingly working for Russia or had unwittingly fallen under Moscow’s influence.
> 
> FBI reportedly investigated whether Trump was a secret agent for Russia | Daily Mail Online





Your blind acceptance of a government agents' excuses for interfering in the election, 


makes you the perfect sheep.


----------



## Thinker101 (Jan 11, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> In the days after President Trump fired James B. Comey as F.B.I. director, law enforcement officials became so concerned by the president’s behavior that they began investigating whether he had been working on behalf of Russia against American interests, according to former law enforcement officials and others familiar with the investigation.
> 
> The inquiry carried explosive implications. Counterintelligence investigators had to consider whether the president’s own actions constituted a possible threat to national security. Agents also sought to determine whether Mr. Trump was knowingly working for Russia or had unwittingly fallen under Moscow’s influence.
> 
> FBI reportedly investigated whether Trump was a secret agent for Russia | Daily Mail Online



Yikes, is this the same FBI that's lost all credibility?


----------



## JLW (Jan 11, 2019)

Correll said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > In the days after President Trump fired James B. Comey as F.B.I. director, law enforcement officials became so concerned by the president’s behavior that they began investigating whether he had been working on behalf of Russia against American interests, according to former law enforcement officials and others familiar with the investigation.
> ...


Your blind loyalty to Trump has clouded your judgement.


----------



## JLW (Jan 11, 2019)

Thinker101 said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > In the days after President Trump fired James B. Comey as F.B.I. director, law enforcement officials became so concerned by the president’s behavior that they began investigating whether he had been working on behalf of Russia against American interests, according to former law enforcement officials and others familiar with the investigation.
> ...


No it is the same FBI that safeguards this nation from national security threats.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 11, 2019)

So a President doing something they have the legal constitutional authority to do fire an FBI director means they are working for the Russians wow seriously fucking wow.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jan 11, 2019)

"patriots" hate the fbi but this link from RT is legit.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jan 11, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> In the days after President Trump fired James B. Comey as F.B.I. director, law enforcement officials became so concerned by the president’s behavior that they began investigating whether he had been working on behalf of Russia against American interests, according to former law enforcement officials and others familiar with the investigation.
> 
> The inquiry carried explosive implications. Counterintelligence investigators had to consider whether the president’s own actions constituted a possible threat to national security. Agents also sought to determine whether Mr. Trump was knowingly working for Russia or had unwittingly fallen under Moscow’s influence.
> 
> ...


/------/ I opened an Inquiry whether you are still beating your wife.


----------



## nat4900 (Jan 11, 2019)

The NYT is confirming the REAL reason why a special counsel was appointed.....

Trump cult members will try to spin this with their moronic rhetoric that the FBI is part of the deep state....that there's RINOs out to get the scum bucket Trump, that there's nothing wrong with Trump's collusion with Russian oligarchs, and....of course, "But, But, BUT Hillary"............

The shit is about to hit the fan....BIGLY........lol


----------



## whitehall (Jan 11, 2019)

The Federal Bureau of Investigation "became concerned" after the President fired the director? Give me a break, it looks like we are dealing with a bunch of petulant high school kids instead of an arm of federal law enforcement.


----------



## JLW (Jan 11, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > In the days after President Trump fired James B. Comey as F.B.I. director, law enforcement officials became so concerned by the president’s behavior that they began investigating whether he had been working on behalf of Russia against American interests, according to former law enforcement officials and others familiar with the investigation.
> ...


LOL or rather sad that you are so gaga about Trump that you refuse to accept the truth of his unfitness for office.


----------



## JLW (Jan 11, 2019)

whitehall said:


> The Federal Bureau of Investigation "became concerned" after the President fired the director? Give me a break, it looks like we are dealing with a bunch of petulant high school kids instead of an arm of federal law enforcement.


It was also Trump's conduct during the election that rattled the FBI as well. When he was elected he acted like a damn Manchurian candidate.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 11, 2019)

Whoa! Clear evidence of how pathetically biased the FBI is now.


----------



## davecmarino (Jan 11, 2019)

The only collusion in the last election was with the DNC and Hillary. I have yet to find one person who voted based on anything said by any Russian. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLW (Jan 11, 2019)

davecmarino said:


> The only collusion in the last election was with the DNC and Hillary. I have yet to find one person who voted based on anything said by any Russian.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Here comes the Hillary bullshit.  Like clockwork.  Who the fuck cares about Hillary.


----------



## skye (Jan 11, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> In the days after President Trump fired James B. Comey as F.B.I. director, law enforcement officials became so concerned by the president’s behavior that they began investigating whether he had been working on behalf of Russia against American interests, according to former law enforcement officials and others familiar with the investigation.
> 
> The inquiry carried explosive implications. Counterintelligence investigators had to consider whether the president’s own actions constituted a possible threat to national security. Agents also sought to determine whether Mr. Trump was knowingly working for Russia or had unwittingly fallen under Moscow’s influence.
> 
> ...


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 11, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


Its just that I trust Putin more then Pelosi and Schumer. We will watch cities get vaporized. Why are you so obtuse? You stole our money. And you do not get it. It is not rich people.


----------



## caddo kid (Jan 11, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> The FBI has some public relations to work on after what that _*shitstain*_ Comey pulled




the BIGGEST  'shitstain' in US history will be proven to be Trump.

You're welcome.


----------



## JLW (Jan 11, 2019)

skye said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > In the days after President Trump fired James B. Comey as F.B.I. director, law enforcement officials became so concerned by the president’s behavior that they began investigating whether he had been working on behalf of Russia against American interests, according to former law enforcement officials and others familiar with the investigation.
> ...


I guess you were you lazy to read the story.  It is not whether Trump colluded with the Russians but rather whether Trump working actively for them knowingly or as a stooge.  Get with it.


----------



## Norman (Jan 11, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> The FBI has some public relations to work on after what that shitstain Comey pulled



He could not even catch the most corrupt person in history, Hillary Clinton. Disgrace...


----------



## skye (Jan 11, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...




and you are crazy ....to keep on and on and on with this Russian charade!


----------



## JLW (Jan 11, 2019)

Norman said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > The FBI has some public relations to work on after what that shitstain Comey pulled
> ...


Hillary shit again.  Deal with the Orange stain in the Oval Office.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 11, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> The FBI has some public relations to work on after what that shitstain Comey pulled


trump is a traitor and so are the scum that kiss his ass  where are republicans that speak out?? POS every one


----------



## Oddball (Jan 11, 2019)

WheelieAddict said:


> "patriots" hate the fbi but this link from RT is legit.


RT doesn't have any connections to Comey, McCabe, Rosenstein, Strzok, Page, et.al., so it only follows.


----------



## JLW (Jan 11, 2019)

skye said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Read the friggin story instead of the usual right-wing knee jerk reaction to any bad news concerning Trump.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 11, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


So you're only interested in Russian connections and chicanery when there's an (R) involved, eh?


----------



## JLW (Jan 11, 2019)

Oddball said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > "patriots" hate the fbi but this link from RT is legit.
> ...


Gawd, look how Trumpers are changing the topic.  Deal with the useful idiot in the White house instead of acting like useful idiots on this board.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 11, 2019)

skye said:


>



Thief!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 11, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> In the days after President Trump fired James B. Comey as F.B.I. director, law enforcement officials became so concerned by the president’s behavior that they began investigating whether he had been working on behalf of Russia against American interests, according to former law enforcement officials and others familiar with the investigation.
> 
> The inquiry carried explosive implications. Counterintelligence investigators had to consider whether the president’s own actions constituted a possible threat to national security. Agents also sought to determine whether Mr. Trump was knowingly working for Russia or had unwittingly fallen under Moscow’s influence.
> 
> ...




That would be the FBI that engaged in treason by perjuring themselves to get a FISA warrant to spy on the president of the United States?  The FBI that rigged the 2016 election on orders from Barack Mugabe Obama using a fake dossier they purchased from foreign intelligence agents that was drafted by Russia?

That FBI, fucking traitor?


----------



## skye (Jan 11, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...





Please.....don't make me laugh!

THERE IS NO  TRUMP RUSSIAN COLLUSION ........................THERE IS ONLY THE HILLARY SCUM RUSSIAN COLLUSION


Get it?


----------



## Norman (Jan 11, 2019)

edward37 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > The FBI has some public relations to work on after what that shitstain Comey pulled
> ...



Yet he is building a wall, while you are wanting more Anti-American illegals in America.

Typical left wing projection. Blame the opponent of what you are doing yourself. I don't think there has been an end to the treasonous acts, putting illegals before Americans at every turn.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 11, 2019)

lets hear from all the white supremacists,,,,all the republican traitors.....fu all


----------



## JLW (Jan 11, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



You are dealing in deflection. I'm not even going to discuss Hillary.  This is about the Manchurian candidate.


----------



## baileyn45 (Jan 11, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> In the days after President Trump fired James B. Comey as F.B.I. director, law enforcement officials became so concerned by the president’s behavior that they began investigating whether he had been working on behalf of Russia against American interests, according to former law enforcement officials and others familiar with the investigation.
> 
> The inquiry carried explosive implications. Counterintelligence investigators had to consider whether the president’s own actions constituted a possible threat to national security. Agents also sought to determine whether Mr. Trump was knowingly working for Russia or had unwittingly fallen under Moscow’s influence.
> 
> ...


Yeesh. Explosive implications? And? What's next, lizard people? For the love of God, find some other conspiracy theory already. This one is way, way old.


----------



## william the wie (Jan 11, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > In the days after President Trump fired James B. Comey as F.B.I. director, law enforcement officials became so concerned by the president’s behavior that they began investigating whether he had been working on behalf of Russia against American interests, according to former law enforcement officials and others familiar with the investigation.
> ...



For a snowflake the query is the other way around. I bet he has rolling pin phobia


----------



## Oddball (Jan 11, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > WheelieAddict said:
> ...


I'm not a "Trumper", fool....I just distrust The State....And you are carrying its water like nobody else can.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 11, 2019)

skye said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


russia are you listening??? you dumb pos


----------



## JLW (Jan 11, 2019)

Norman said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Projecting.  The "treasonous acts", as you call it, seems to be emanating from the Oval Office, You so blind by your adulation and love for Trump you can't accept any truth about him.


----------



## skye (Jan 11, 2019)

edward37 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...




look....I can not deal with sheep like you ok?

bye


----------



## Oddball (Jan 11, 2019)

One Note Samba, as sung by Jan Brady.....


----------



## Norman (Jan 11, 2019)

I wonder when these leftists will finally start getting it. There was no Russia collusion. Your messiah lost, yes there was cheating, only by her.


----------



## JLW (Jan 11, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


If it acts like a duck..


----------



## Lesh (Jan 11, 2019)

Thinker101 said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > In the days after President Trump fired James B. Comey as F.B.I. director, law enforcement officials became so concerned by the president’s behavior that they began investigating whether he had been working on behalf of Russia against American interests, according to former law enforcement officials and others familiar with the investigation.
> ...



Only in the eyes of Trumpers...who just now ain't looking too good.

How freaked out does the FBI have to get to open a counterintelligence investigation of the President of the United States....

Jesus


----------



## conserveguy877 (Jan 11, 2019)

Let's remember that it was a "pee tape" some comedians made up that got Crooked Hillary and her minions to gaslight the Trump Russia Hoax. Which led to the obvious that nObama wiretapped Trump Tower unlawfully while he was still president. Meanwhile, this hoax still continue going on 3 years.


----------



## JLW (Jan 11, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


Absolutely.  In another time there would have been  outrage across the nation that we have a compromised president.  Today we have Trumpist lemmings rushing to his defense.


----------



## Norman (Jan 11, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



Trump is the first president in ages that sides with the Americans. You being a devout anti-American are of course pissing your pants. Much more difficult to commit that treason of yours now.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 11, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


I'm dealing in facts....There are far more facts indicating that your team is up to its ass in Russia, than is the Cheeto.....*That* is the ultimate in deflection


----------



## Lesh (Jan 11, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> That would be the FBI that engaged in treason by perjuring themselves to get a FISA warrant to spy on the president of the United States? The FBI that rigged the 2016 election on orders from Barack Mugabe Obama using a fake dossier they purchased from foreign intelligence agents that was drafted by Russia?



Since NONE of that is true...you must be talking about some other FBI


When the dust settles...you folks are going to be looking like real traitors to your country.  Think about that


----------



## JLW (Jan 11, 2019)

Norman said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


You on drugs.  You Trumpers suffer something like Stockholm syndrome.  A president under investigation for being a Russian spy or stooge and you don't give a damn. You are the very definition of lemming.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 11, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Thinker101 said:
> ...




Like fucking Obama who ordered the FBI to rig the 2016 election? That doesn't seem to bother you at all, you fucking traitor.


{The ‘FBI attorney Lisa Page and her lover and bureau colleague Peter Strzok’ saga thickens as a texted messages reveal that then-President Obama “wants to know everything we’re doing” — a message that a Senate committee suggested could refer to the federal investigation of Hillary Clinton’s emails.}


----------



## Norman (Jan 11, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...



I knew it was a temper tantrum by the left from the start. The fact that they were kicking and screaming made it obvious.

And surprise surprise, here is the evidence so far:


It's been two years, it's time to accept that your messiah lost. Better luck in 2024.


----------



## JLW (Jan 11, 2019)

Norman said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



I don't care about 2024. I care about January 2019 and a president who may have been or is under investigation for being a Russian spy or stooge.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 11, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > That would be the FBI that engaged in treason by perjuring themselves to get a FISA warrant to spy on the president of the United States? The FBI that rigged the 2016 election on orders from Barack Mugabe Obama using a fake dossier they purchased from foreign intelligence agents that was drafted by Russia?
> ...



Are you fucking drunk, traitor?

{
The texts were released by Sen. Ron Johnson, Wisconsin Republican, and majority staff from the Senate Homeland Security and Governmental Affairs Committee, in a report titled “The Clinton Email Scandal and the FBI’s Investigation of it.”

Page wrote to Strzok on Sept. 2, 2016, that Comey was being prepped because “potus wants to know everything we’re doing.”}


Page-Strzok text: ‘POTUS wants to know everything we’re doing’

Try again fuckwad


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 11, 2019)

No surprise that Trump is a Russian plant.  He's certainly dumb as a plant.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 11, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


and these republican ass holes don't care


----------



## Norman (Jan 11, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



Yeah I really don't care about fake investigations which everyone knows the results of performed by butthurt snowflake idiots.

I do sort of care about the bullshit that was drilled so far up your asses that it's coming out of the mouths. Americans should not need to bare through that much bullshit.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 11, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


Yeah....If it walks like a coverup, and swims like a coverup, and quacks like a coverup, it's a coverup....And it's being perpetrated by prop players for your team....But you don't GAF because it's your team engaging in the coverup....Hack.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 11, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


trump is a traitor  all those following him are traitors   should all have bullets put in their ears


----------



## JLW (Jan 11, 2019)

Norman said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...



The only "butthurt snowflakes" are those becoming hysterical over  this news and resorting to name calling.  Can you deal with the topic or does it scare you?


----------



## Correll (Jan 11, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...




I'm not the one believing obvious bullshit because it serves a partisan advantage.


----------



## Norman (Jan 11, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



The only one who can't deal with the fact that there is no evidence of any wrongdoing is you.

With this rhetoric I am betting on a landslide of the likes we have never seen before.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 11, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...



That's what Communists do...


----------



## JLW (Jan 11, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



I know you are a Trumper, but please try to remain on topic.  We have a president who appeared so compromised the FBI commenced a counterintelligence investigation.   Deal with it.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 11, 2019)

Correll said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


fbi investigating  trump was a threat to national security   but republicans have their heads up their asses


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 11, 2019)

Imagine what Mueller knows...

*STUNNED FBI PROBED: TRUMP WORKING FOR RUSSIA?*


----------



## JLW (Jan 11, 2019)

Norman said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



Does the fact we have a president that so alarmed the FBI that  they had to open a counter intelligence investigation bother you?  Or is this the new normal and you are okay with compromised presidents?


----------



## edward37 (Jan 11, 2019)

and the pos republicans support the traitor??  Let them all do what Hitler did


----------



## Third Party (Jan 11, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> In the days after President Trump fired James B. Comey as F.B.I. director, law enforcement officials became so concerned by the president’s behavior that they began investigating whether he had been working on behalf of Russia against American interests, according to former law enforcement officials and others familiar with the investigation.
> 
> The inquiry carried explosive implications. Counterintelligence investigators had to consider whether the president’s own actions constituted a possible threat to national security. Agents also sought to determine whether Mr. Trump was knowingly working for Russia or had unwittingly fallen under Moscow’s influence.
> 
> ...


So opened inquiry is the same as guilty? And this is what an open society does? Oh wait, its OK-its only Trump-President of the United States. Get a grip guys.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 11, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...




DERP

You fucking idiot.

You got caught. Strzok is balls deep in the pooch, hard to deny he f*cked the dog. You engaged in treason, you filthy traitorous party that is. Mugabe-Obama ordered a complicit FBI to use foreign intelligence to try and rig the 2016 election, They failed. Trump won anyway. Then you filthy scum used perjury to obtain a warrant to spy on the sitting president - an act of war and an act of treason. You piles of shit WILL pay for it. You think you'll overthrow the government and escape justice, but you're dead wrong traitor.


----------



## Correll (Jan 11, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...




The FBI, taking sides in a partisan election, is indeed a threat to national security. 


The DC FBI, must be purged. DRASTICALLY. 

They have been corrupted. 


And you are also right, that the Establishment GOP is not taking this nearly seriously enough.


----------



## Norman (Jan 11, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > In the days after President Trump fired James B. Comey as F.B.I. director, law enforcement officials became so concerned by the president’s behavior that they began investigating whether he had been working on behalf of Russia against American interests, according to former law enforcement officials and others familiar with the investigation.
> ...



Just pulling the same old leftist stunt again. Accuse someone, and therefore, they are guilty! Leftists are the most dishonest pieces of shit I have ever known. Of course, Trump WAS already investigated and nothing was found. It's just the comical continuation of the leftist temper tantrum.

Trump won, deal with it.


----------



## dudmuck (Jan 11, 2019)

Norman said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


Lavrov and Kislyak are laughing at your gullibility.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



FBI taking sides?  FBI reopened hillary email investigation a week before the vote.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 11, 2019)

Correll said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > In the days after President Trump fired James B. Comey as F.B.I. director, law enforcement officials became so concerned by the president’s behavior that they began investigating whether he had been working on behalf of Russia against American interests, according to former law enforcement officials and others familiar with the investigation.
> ...



Says the guy who has 48,000 posts since 2017, all of them lavishly praising Trump, or Putin, and criticizing the US government.  And for whom English is a second language.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 11, 2019)

edward37 said:


> and the pos republicans support the traitor??  Let them all do what Hitler did



We don't support Mugabe-Obama, traitor - that's you.


----------



## Correll (Jan 11, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...




Does it bother you that the FBI has become political? That the organs of internal security are now taking sides in elections?


----------



## edward37 (Jan 11, 2019)

Correll said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


you're trying to take america and great institutions like our intelligence experts down FUCK YOU you republican traitorous  prick


----------



## Correll (Jan 11, 2019)

edward37 said:


> and the pos republicans support the traitor??  Let them all do what Hitler did




Cold War is over, why would we want to invade Russia? Are you insane?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 11, 2019)

Correll said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...




And rigging elections.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 11, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > and the pos republicans support the traitor??  Let them all do what Hitler did
> ...


russian pos lover


----------



## Correll (Jan 11, 2019)

Dragonlady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...



Said the lefty that can't tell the difference between a 15 and a 17.


And you want people to believe that your perception of me is some Authority that should be taken seriously?


LOL!!!!!!


----------



## Correll (Jan 11, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...




Those institutions took themselves down, when they took sides. 


I'm just one of the people calling them on their actions. 


They need to be PURGED.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 11, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...




You are a traitor.

You are attempting to overthrow the government of the United States. You praise Barack Mugabe for using foreign spys' to corrupt the 2016 election, facilitated by a corrupt FBI that plotted with the Russians to alter our elections using a fabricated dossier.

You ARE a traitor, that is just fact.


----------



## RealDave (Jan 11, 2019)

It is not like Trump praised Russia for invading Afghanistan or nothing.

It is not like Trump delayed sanctions on Russia

It is not like Trump's campaign manager was providing polling info to the Russians

It is not like Trump defended Russia in the election hacking probe.

After all, Trump said that no one from his campaign had any contact with the Russians.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 11, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...




And yet it was Mugabe who bought a dossier from Russia to rig the 2016 election, you fucking traitor.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 11, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> Imagine what Mueller knows...
> 
> *STUNNED FBI PROBED: TRUMP WORKING FOR RUSSIA?*


He knows it's bullshit, just like anyone with a functioning brains stem knows...Which leaves you out.


----------



## JLW (Jan 11, 2019)

Correll said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


It bothered me that Comey's letter helped Trump win the election but I never questioned that the FBI worked for what is the best interests of the nation.  You on the other hand want a political FBI, if you did not, you would fully support an investigation into any candidate that seemed to be an agent for a foreign power.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 11, 2019)

Correll said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



FBI taking sides in an election?

They were investigating Clinton over a private e-mail server (which turned out to be nothing) and made that public...at the most opportune times for Trump

At the same time they had an ongoing investigation into Russian contacts with members of the Trump campaign and said....nothing

Which side does it look like they took?


----------



## Correll (Jan 11, 2019)

RealDave said:


> It is not like Trump praised Russia for invading Afghanistan or nothing.
> 
> It is not like Trump delayed sanctions on Russia
> 
> ...





You are willing to start a new Cold War, for partisan political gain.


You are vile.


----------



## Norman (Jan 11, 2019)

Correll said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




That's not very surprising.

They can't even tell the difference between a man and a woman.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 11, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



An investigation they corrupted to cover up for Clinton.


----------



## RealDave (Jan 11, 2019)

Correll said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



The White House needs purged.

The FBI did not take sides.  

Trump sided with Russia.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 11, 2019)

Correll said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > It is not like Trump praised Russia for invading Afghanistan or nothing.
> ...




He is fighting a civil war, as all democrats are. He means to put an end to this nation.


----------



## Norman (Jan 11, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...



Seemed to be a foreign agent?

Where did you pull this BS from? It was already proven that he specifically IS NOT associated with the Russians. How did you miss the Mueller investigation given that you have been foaming at mouth every day about it?


----------



## Correll (Jan 11, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...




Comey allowed Strzok to edit the Hillary investigation conclusion to give her a pass for crimes she committed.


Comey was obviously on HER side, not Trump's.


Your side is the one celebrating "resistance" from the organs of the Deep State.


----------



## RealDave (Jan 11, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Your own party investigated Clinton & found nothing.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 11, 2019)

Correll said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > and the pos republicans support the traitor??  Let them all do what Hitler did
> ...


your pos in our wh is no


Correll said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > It is not like Trump praised Russia for invading Afghanistan or nothing.
> ...


you want a vile russian boot kisser in our wh ?  and you call others vile ?? F Trump and his brood


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 11, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


But you stole our money!


----------



## Crepitus (Jan 11, 2019)

davecmarino said:


> The only collusion in the last election was with the DNC and Hillary. I have yet to find one person who voted based on anything said by any Russian.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you vote for tRump?


----------



## Oddball (Jan 11, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> I know you are a Trumper, but please try to remain on topic.  We have a president who appeared so compromised the FBI commenced a counterintelligence investigation.   Deal with it.


Pfffft....What happened is that a a brash upstart, who had no business beating the nasty, corrupt, and sickly  hag that your team trotted out there. won fair and square...And you entitled little pussies still can't believe it and can't get over it.


----------



## RealDave (Jan 11, 2019)

Correll said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




OMG OMG OMG  the deep state!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JLW (Jan 11, 2019)

Norman said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Read the article.  That is exactly what the FBI was concerned about.


----------



## RealDave (Jan 11, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > I know you are a Trumper, but please try to remain on topic.  We have a president who appeared so compromised the FBI commenced a counterintelligence investigation.   Deal with it.
> ...


   With help from Putin.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 11, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...



We know for a fact that Christopher Steel is a foreign agent, who worked with Russia to create a fabricated dossier intended to rig the 2016 election. That isn't even a question. And we know that President Mugabe ordered this treason.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 11, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Your POS trump has BETRAYED America and you and other pos don't give a shit


----------



## Correll (Jan 11, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...




They investigated and found that Hillary had committed crimes. And then the final report was edited, to give her a pass on that, and no one said boo about it.


That right there was evidence of the Deep State being corrupt criminals right there.


That they launched an investigation based on shit they knew was shit, in order to prevent the democratic process, is closer to Treason.


----------



## RealDave (Jan 11, 2019)

"No one from my campaign had any contact with the Russians"  Donald Trump


----------



## RealDave (Jan 11, 2019)

Correll said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Jesus Christ you are a fucking idiot.  What crime was committed?


----------



## JLW (Jan 11, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > I know you are a Trumper, but please try to remain on topic.  We have a president who appeared so compromised the FBI commenced a counterintelligence investigation.   Deal with it.
> ...



Deal with the topic please.  So, you could care less whether Trump is a spy or a stooge for the Russians.  That is all I need to know. You are not only Trumper but you are a super Trumper.


----------



## Correll (Jan 11, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...





Your denial of the obvious corruption of the FBI shows that you side with them and are an enemy of the democratic process.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 11, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...




{
Page wrote to Strzok on Sept. 2, 2016 about prepping Comey because "potus wants to know everything we're doing." Senate investigators told Fox News this text raises questions about Obama's personal involvement in the Clinton email investigation. (snip)

Strzok also calls Virginians who voted against then-FBI Deputy Director Andrew McCabe's wife for a state Senate seat "ignorant hillbillys." (sic)

That text came from Strzok to Page on Nov. 4, 2015, the day after Jill McCabe lost a hotly contested Virginia state Senate election. Strzok said of the result, "Disappointing, but look at the district map. Loudon is being gentrified, but it's still largely ignorant hillbilliys. Good for her for running, but curious if she's energized or never again." (snip)

The newly uncovered texts reveal a bit more about the timing of the discovery of "hundreds of thousands" of emails on former congressman Anthony Weiner's laptop, ultimately leading to Comey's infamous letter to Congress just days before the 2016 presidential election.

On Sept. 28, 2016 Strzok wrote to Page, "Got called up to Andy's [McCabe] earlier.. hundreds of thousands of emails turned over by Weiner's atty to sdny [Southern District of New York], includes a ton of material from spouse [Huma Abedin]. Sending team up tomorrow to review... this will never end." Senate investigators told Fox News this text message raises questions about when FBI officials learned of emails relevant to the Hillary Clinton email investigation on the laptop belonging to Weiner, the husband to Clinton aide Huma Abedin.}

Newly-released Strzok-Page lovebird text messages: 'potus wants to know everything we're doing'



You fucking retard traitor...


----------



## edward37 (Jan 11, 2019)

RealDave said:


> "No one from my campaign had any contact with the Russians"  Donald Trump


just many including his pos family


----------



## Oddball (Jan 11, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> I know you are a Trumper, but please try to remain on topic.
> 
> Deal with the topic please.  So, you could care less whether Trump is a spy or a stooge for the Russians.  That is all I need to know. You are not only Trumper but you are a super Trumper.



Bullshit...Deal with it, super loser.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 11, 2019)

I know that a lot of the posters on this board and some on this thread are actually Russian bots...but some on this thread are not and they will have to look themselves in the mirror when this is all over and ask themselves how they could be so stupid...so unpatriotic

THEY are going to have to live with this...I wouldn't want to be them


----------



## Oddball (Jan 11, 2019)

Lesh said:


> I know that a lot of the posters on this board and some on this thread are actually Russian bots...but some on this thread are not and they will have to look themselves in the mirror when this is all over and ask themselves how they could be so stupid...so unpatriotic
> 
> THEY are going to have to live with this...I wouldn't want to be them


----------



## Correll (Jan 11, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...





When FBI final investigation reports are edited to give powerful political figures a pass and no one notices, 


you don't get to just say, "Deep state, lol" and pretend that's it.


----------



## Correll (Jan 11, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...



Jesus Christ, if you have to ask, you just admitted to being completely ignorant of what you are talking about.


----------



## Correll (Jan 11, 2019)

Lesh said:


> I know that a lot of the posters on this board and some on this thread are actually Russian bots...but some on this thread are not and they will have to look themselves in the mirror when this is all over and ask themselves how they could be so stupid...so unpatriotic
> 
> THEY are going to have to live with this...I wouldn't want to be them




Your war mongering is a sin you have on your conscience, if you have one.


----------



## iceberg (Jan 11, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> In the days after President Trump fired James B. Comey as F.B.I. director, law enforcement officials became so concerned by the president’s behavior that they began investigating whether he had been working on behalf of Russia against American interests, according to former law enforcement officials and others familiar with the investigation.
> 
> The inquiry carried explosive implications. Counterintelligence investigators had to consider whether the president’s own actions constituted a possible threat to national security. Agents also sought to determine whether Mr. Trump was knowingly working for Russia or had unwittingly fallen under Moscow’s influence.
> 
> ...


just shows how fucking hard up you are for a new topic.


----------



## JLW (Jan 11, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > In the days after President Trump fired James B. Comey as F.B.I. director, law enforcement officials became so concerned by the president’s behavior that they began investigating whether he had been working on behalf of Russia against American interests, according to former law enforcement officials and others familiar with the investigation.
> ...


Can't deal with the topic that is in the news go to the kiddie boards.


----------



## iceberg (Jan 11, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


i'm serious - it's like WHO CAN POST THE MORE NEGATIVE SHIT OVER AND OVER AND OVER at times.

ain't not a fucking thing new here or that hasn't been dead horsed already. but wheee - look orange man bad! STILL!!!!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 11, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



They trot this shit out weekly to keep their sheep agitated.


----------



## JLW (Jan 11, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


The news is breaking.  It is not something I made up. If you can't deal with it and make an intelligent contribution then  move on.


----------



## iceberg (Jan 11, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


TOPIC #7 LADIES AND GENTLEMEN!!! REHASH!!!!

huh? hash??? be right back...


----------



## JLW (Jan 11, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


 If you can't stand the topic move on.  Obviously, anything negative about Trump bothers you.  You will be getting a helluva lot more in the next few months stay tuned.


----------



## iceberg (Jan 11, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


NEXT UP WE'LL CALL HIM A PUSSY GRABBER!!! that's always good for a few guffaws and gotchas!


----------



## Lesh (Jan 11, 2019)

Correll said:


> Your war mongering is a sin you have on your conscience, if you have one.



NO ONE is talking about war here dimwit.

Why make that huge fucking leap?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 11, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...



It supposedly happened 20 months ago according to "unnamed sources " and it's the NY Slimes....dubious in itself


In other words it's another nuthin burger


----------



## Lesh (Jan 11, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Seriously...just stop for a second and think. How are you going to feel about yourself when this turns out to be true?

Do you just pretend you never supported this creep?

Do you admit your stupidity and seek contrition?

How would you deal with that?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 11, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



Listen up you fuckwitted left loon you're not a mod so cease trying to tell people what to do.

It's completely on topic saying you're rehashing Russua Russia Russia BS

Now gfy left loon


----------



## Lesh (Jan 11, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> It supposedly happened 20 months ago according to "unnamed sources " and it's the NY Slimes....dubious in itself



WTF?

So if Trump was a Russian asset (witting or otherwise) 20 months ago...it's all good because it's "old news"????


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 11, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> In the days after President Trump fired James B. Comey as F.B.I. director, law enforcement officials became so concerned by the president’s behavior that they began investigating whether he had been working on behalf of Russia against American interests, according to former law enforcement officials and others familiar with the investigation.
> 
> The inquiry carried explosive implications. Counterintelligence investigators had to consider whether the president’s own actions constituted a possible threat to national security. Agents also sought to determine whether Mr. Trump was knowingly working for Russia or had unwittingly fallen under Moscow’s influence.
> 
> ...



Damn! You're working on supertarded post of the year! This could be it in January! 

Wow!


----------



## JLW (Jan 11, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



If we had presidents before that had so alarmed the FBI they had to initiate counterintelligence investigations, I would agree this is a nuthin burger.  But I can't think of any. To my knowledge this is the first time where a president was elected who was seriously suspected of being compromised and a potential foreign agent.  Does not sound like a nuthin burger to me.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 11, 2019)

Lesh said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > It supposedly happened 20 months ago according to "unnamed sources " and it's the NY Slimes....dubious in itself
> ...



It's not even confirmed, Lush 

But it sure has you and your fellow loon's heads spinning LOL

RUSSIA RUSSIA RUSSIA.....since Nov 2016


----------



## iceberg (Jan 11, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


i thought it was a lawyer, not a russian agent, and it was to offer up dirt on hillary, not re-plot our entire electoral system?

man it sounds much worse the way you REsay it...


----------



## JLW (Jan 11, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > In the days after President Trump fired James B. Comey as F.B.I. director, law enforcement officials became so concerned by the president’s behavior that they began investigating whether he had been working on behalf of Russia against American interests, according to former law enforcement officials and others familiar with the investigation.
> ...


 Wow what a brilliant contribution to the discussion!  Go to the kitchen, warm up some milk, read the link then come back with something worthwhile.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 11, 2019)

Correll said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


what is more ignorant than following a russian traitor who you helped put into our wh?


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 11, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...



I agree!  It has been confirmed that Trump is the first president in American history to be under a counterintelligence investigation for suspicion of being a foreign agent.


----------



## JLW (Jan 11, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


 
Have you read the article?  If not, there is no point in having a discussion.


----------



## Correll (Jan 11, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Your war mongering is a sin you have on your conscience, if you have one.
> ...





YOu start a Cold War, and actual war is likely to follow, or did you forget about Korea and Vietnam?


And that's the BEST case scenario, you war monger.


----------



## iceberg (Jan 11, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


don't tell me -

orange man bad. we MEAN IT THIS TIME!!!!


----------



## Lesh (Jan 11, 2019)

Correll said:


> YOu start a Cold War, and actual war is likely to follow, or did you forget about Korea and Vietnam?



So wait...if we find out that Putin installed someone in our Oval Office...we should just shrug and move on because YOU think anything else will lead to war?

Are you that fucking stupid or are you just saying anything you can think of to defend your Orange fraud?


----------



## Correll (Jan 11, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




You are the one ignorant of what you are speaking of. 


And doubling down with some more hysterical accusations, just make you look more hysterical than you already do.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 11, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> It's not even confirmed, Lush



Well gee StupidIrishAss (since we're calling names) you've made it obvious that confirmation or not...you wouldn't care...it's "old news" right?


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 11, 2019)

More White House lies from Sarah Sanders:


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 11, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



You're such a hysterical loon. Go read HuffingPaint and let us know what BS propaganda they're selling this week


----------



## Correll (Jan 11, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > YOu start a Cold War, and actual war is likely to follow, or did you forget about Korea and Vietnam?
> ...





Your red baiting, such as panic mongering about shit you know to be false, 

makes you responsible for the policies and their results if you get your way, with a new Cold War.


Hey, you ever really consider how hard it would be to protect Estonia from the Russians as we are treaty bound to do?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 11, 2019)

Lesh said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > It's not even confirmed, Lush
> ...



It's another nothing burger....what"s that....number 349? You deluded dumb fuck


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 11, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...



You claim he is unfit but what you are really saying is you can not still believe Trump won the Electoral College and need any excuse to believe the election was stolen.

The reality is Hillary lost because of Wikileaks, Comey and her own comments about Trump voters while thinking she was entitled to be President.

Russia fake news had nothing to do with her losing and seeing no voter fraud by Russian agents and no hackings, so in the end Trump won.

As for if Trump is unfit let the House impeach,  and the Senate convict and if they do not then they disagree with you...


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 11, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



Trump isn't going to be impeached


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 11, 2019)

Comrade Trump must never be allowed on the same stage with any of these former presidents.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 11, 2019)

And let's not forget that the White House just tried to ease sanctions on Oleg Deripaska (the infamous OVD of whom Manafort wanted to know if his position as Trump's Campaign Manager would "make him whole"). OVD is one of Putin's stooges and the guy responsible for the mercenary attack on our troops in Syria.

The House just called Mnuchin in to a Committee hearing to ask WHY this occurred (on the Friday before Congress ran out of town for Xmas) and Mnuchin said "trust us" and would say no more


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 11, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...



Oh, he could be impeached by the House for sure, but I doubt the Senate will convict and remove. 

I put nothing past the Democrat House.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jan 11, 2019)

So what?  Investigating is in their name?  Good for them, now what did find?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 11, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> Comrade Trump must never be allowed on the same stage with any of these former presidents.



Seeing George H.W. Bush is dead they will never share a stage with him unless dead...


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 11, 2019)

We've known for awhile that Democrats had weaponized the FBI.   Even so, nothing was even able to be fabricated.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 11, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



Me either, they're as loony as the left on this thread


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 11, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



What is amazing is the fringers on the left believe they have Trump like they have Bush and in the end all they have is wishful thinking.

I remember in 2007 on another board the left told me how Bush and Cheney would be impeached, convicted and taken to the Hague, and now it is 2019 and the left are now entertaining me with their wish for Trump being the Manchurian Candidate...


----------



## BlindBoo (Jan 11, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> We've known for awhile that Democrats had weaponized the FBI.   Even so, nothing was even able to be fabricated.



Yeah Comey was secretly working for the Democrats when he torpedoed Hillary.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 11, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



Same with the boards I was on. The only difference is the left on this one is more unhinged


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 11, 2019)

whitehall said:


> The Federal Bureau of Investigation "became concerned" after the President fired the director? Give me a break, it looks like we are dealing with a bunch of petulant high school kids instead of an arm of federal law enforcement.


Perhaps you should read up on the history of the FBI. They've had crooked leaders from the very beginning, so this is nothing new.


----------



## dudmuck (Jan 11, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> We've known for awhile that Democrats had weaponized the FBI.   Even so, nothing was even able to be fabricated.


That died two weeks ago: Republican probe of alleged FBI bias ends 'with a whimper'


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 11, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Comrade Trump must never be allowed on the same stage with any of these former presidents.
> ...



Thank you, Captain Obvious.  That's why the word "any" was included in my comment.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 11, 2019)

BlindBoo said:


> So what?  Investigating is in their name?  Good for them, now what did find?


It is a HUGE deal to open a counter intel investigation of a sitting President and NOT something any FBI officer would do lightly. In fact it probably scared the living shit out of them. But whatever they saw forced them to over come that and do it anyway.

That;'s an incredible thing.

What did they find?

That has certainly been turned over to Mueller.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 11, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Well he has the right to share that stage with them.

Do you think George W. Bush is now an honorable man after Iraq?

You believe Barack H. Obama is honorable for his droning attacks during his eight years?

You believe Bill Clinton is Honorable when he bombed Iraq on the eve of his impeachment along with his affairs and lying under oath?

Funny how you think those three are better than Trump when Bill and Donald were friends at one time!


----------



## Correll (Jan 11, 2019)

Lesh said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > So what?  Investigating is in their name?  Good for them, now what did find?
> ...




It is a huge deal that they opened an investigation of a president elect.

But you are assuming that they were motivated by something they saw, that they felt required it,


when we have e-mails of FBI agents being opposed to Trump on partisan political grounds.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 11, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> In the days after President Trump fired James B. Comey as F.B.I. director, law enforcement officials became so concerned by the president’s behavior that they began investigating whether he had been working on behalf of Russia against American interests, according to former law enforcement officials and others familiar with the investigation.
> 
> The inquiry carried explosive implications. Counterintelligence investigators had to consider whether the president’s own actions constituted a possible threat to national security. Agents also sought to determine whether Mr. Trump was knowingly working for Russia or had unwittingly fallen under Moscow’s influence.
> 
> ...


The Conspiracy opening up investigations is not proof of anything ... But their finding NOTHING is!


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 11, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



Duh, the meme has words.  Can you read them?


----------



## Lesh (Jan 11, 2019)

Just a few months ago Trump was spouting Russian propaganda about Montenegro of all places (Russia had just failed at instituting a coup there).

Montenegro? Trump doesn't even know where the fuck that is but felt compelled to spout off about the supposed "aggressiveness" of the "Montenegrans"...

And then Trump shouldered the President of Montenegro out of the way pretty aggressively in the South American conference that Putin was at (smiling with SA Prince MBS)


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 11, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Democrats will do the same to any Republican.   They want nothing less than totalitarianism.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 11, 2019)

Just weeks ago Trump (apropo of nothing) started going off on Russia and Afghanistan saying that Russia was responding to terrorists when they invaded.

That's not true of course but it IS the current Russian propaganda line


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 11, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> In the days after President Trump fired James B. Comey as F.B.I. director, law enforcement officials became so concerned by the president’s behavior that they began investigating whether he had been working on behalf of Russia against American interests, according to former law enforcement officials and others familiar with the investigation.
> 
> The inquiry carried explosive implications. Counterintelligence investigators had to consider whether the president’s own actions constituted a possible threat to national security. Agents also sought to determine whether Mr. Trump was knowingly working for Russia or had unwittingly fallen under Moscow’s influence.
> 
> ...



Trump signed off on 20 percent of America's uranium to the ROOSKIES????? This is HUGE news!!!!


----------



## Correll (Jan 11, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Just a few months ago Trump was spouting Russian propaganda about Montenegro of all places (Russia had just failed at instituting a coup there).
> 
> Montenegro? Trump doesn't even know where the fuck that is but felt compelled to spout off about the supposed "aggressiveness" of the "Montenegrans"...
> 
> And then Trump shouldered the President of Montenegro out of the way pretty aggressively in the South American conference that Putin was at (smiling with SA Prince MBS)





Have you ever considered how difficult it would be to protect Estonia from the Russians, as we are treaty bound to do?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 11, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



So your answer is based on a lie you believe in. Russia did not help  elect Trump but Comey did along with Wikileaks and Hillary egotism...

In the end on Carter and George H.W. Bush were honorable Presidents and the other three are as bad or worst than Trump..


----------



## BlindBoo (Jan 11, 2019)

Lesh said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > So what?  Investigating is in their name?  Good for them, now what did find?
> ...



Considering the actions of this sitting "So-Called" President and those around him, I find it no surprise at all.


----------



## jillian (Jan 11, 2019)

Thinker101 said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > In the days after President Trump fired James B. Comey as F.B.I. director, law enforcement officials became so concerned by the president’s behavior that they began investigating whether he had been working on behalf of Russia against American interests, according to former law enforcement officials and others familiar with the investigation.
> ...


It hasn’t lost credibility except to imbecile trumpscum


----------



## Lesh (Jan 11, 2019)

And then there was Helsinki where Trump sided with Putin publicly over his own intel people...and Putin gleefully offered up that he was a "supporter" of Trump before he was elected.

At that same conference Trump offered to turn over American citizens to Putin...including our former Ambassador and Bill Browder...a big part of the Magnitsky Act Sanctions that Putin REALLY hates


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 11, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Just a few months ago Trump was spouting Russian propaganda about Montenegro of all places (Russia had just failed at instituting a coup there).
> 
> Montenegro? Trump doesn't even know where the fuck that is but felt compelled to spout off about the supposed "aggressiveness" of the "Montenegrans"...
> 
> And then Trump shouldered the President of Montenegro out of the way pretty aggressively in the South American conference that Putin was at (smiling with SA Prince MBS)


Blab, blah, blah.... Months later, no evidence.

Bwuhahahaha.....


----------



## Correll (Jan 11, 2019)

jillian said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...





strzok edited the conclusion of the Hillary investigation to give her a pass on her crimes, and no one said boo about it. 


The FBI, lost all credibility when they let that pass.


PURGE THE DC FBI.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 11, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Just weeks ago Trump (apropo of nothing) started going off on Russia and Afghanistan saying that Russia was responding to terrorists when they invaded.
> 
> That's not true of course but it IS the current Russian propaganda line




The USSR was goaded into Afghanistan...ever heard of Zbigniew Brzezinski?

How Jimmy Carter and I Started the Mujahideen


----------



## Lesh (Jan 11, 2019)

Correll said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Thinker101 said:
> ...


Putin would love that. Why so eager to please him?


----------



## Lesh (Jan 11, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Just weeks ago Trump (apropo of nothing) started going off on Russia and Afghanistan saying that Russia was responding to terrorists when they invaded.
> ...


None of that has anything to do with Trump spewing Russian lies about it


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 11, 2019)

jillian said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...




Shillian, your debating skills remain non-existent....yet you claim to be a barrister? LMAO!!!


----------



## Correll (Jan 11, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...




Putin is irrelevant to our need for an FBI, that does it's job, and not one that engages in partisan politics.


Your red baiting is not an argument against that.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 11, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...




Why are you so eager to overlook the crimes of the deep state swamp critters that are involved in money laundering involving CIA friendly banks like HSBC and BCCI that Comey and Mueller were intimately involved with and especially as it pertains to Uranium One?


----------



## Lesh (Jan 11, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I have no idea what you are talking about other than the fact that you are trying to derail this thread. Start a thread on that subject if you think it's worthwhile but don't troll here or you will be reported


----------



## Lesh (Jan 11, 2019)

Correll said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Why so eager to defend Putin...and in such a strange way?


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 11, 2019)

Lesh said:


> And then there was Helsinki where Trump sided with Putin publicly over his own intel people...and Putin gleefully offered up that he was a "supporter" of Trump before he was elected.
> 
> At that same conference Trump offered to turn over American citizens to Putin...including our former Ambassador and Bill Browder...a big part of the Magnitsky Act Sanctions that Putin REALLY hates



The same three lettered alphabet agencies that never were allowed to take possession of the DNC server that DNC friendly "CrowdStrike" declared had been "compromised" by the ROOSKIES? The 17 alphabet agencies that took the word of a cyber-security firm that allegedly couldn't detect hacking attempts where mega-data was allegedly downloaded halfway across the globe which that SHOULD have set off even the most basic alarms when a firewall had been breached?

The DNC was busted for their corruption and criminality due to the actions of one of their own that was behind the firewall and all the bitching, moaning, griping and whining can't change that very salient fact. I will take the word and expertise of someone like William Binney over ANY heads of the three letter alphabet agencies....but that is just me.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 11, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...



Of course you have "no idea" because this Trump/Rooskie witch-hunt is being used to deflect attention away from the REAL Russian collusion that allowed Russia to procure 20 percent of America's uranium and the kick back program that greased the skids. The heads of certain intel agencies got their palms greased as well. It's germane to the topic.....you are just pissed that yet another factor is put into the equation. "Report" away, little troll.......you are not changing hearts and minds here, dipshit.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 11, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > And then there was Helsinki where Trump sided with Putin publicly over his own intel people...and Putin gleefully offered up that he was a "supporter" of Trump before he was elected.
> ...


Did you get that diatribe DIRECTLY from RT?


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 11, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...



LOL! I have been on this since October of 2016, punkinpuss......two months before you allegedly joined this forum.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Jan 11, 2019)

By your reasoning, he should have been in jail several times before. Sounds like hearsay, or fake news. Will they have a secret raid on the White House at say, oh 4:00 A.M. and film him being taken off to jail in boxers and a stained wife beater? Not bloody likely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lesh (Jan 11, 2019)

Butch_Coolidge said:


> By your reasoning, he should have been in jail several times before. Sounds like hearsay, or fake news. Will they have a secret raid on the White House at say, oh 4:00 A.M. and film him being taken off to jail in boxers and a stained wife beater? Not bloody likely.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like that may happen sooner rather than later


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Jan 11, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> davecmarino said:
> 
> 
> > The only collusion in the last election was with the DNC and Hillary. I have yet to find one person who voted based on anything said by any Russian.
> ...



Yeah. She already got away with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Jan 11, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > By your reasoning, he should have been in jail several times before. Sounds like hearsay, or fake news. Will they have a secret raid on the White House at say, oh 4:00 A.M. and film him being taken off to jail in boxers and a stained wife beater? Not bloody likely.
> ...



You are probably correct. Trump can’t win. I watched it on YouTube. All those experts laughed at him, until he did. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 12, 2019)

Who else thinks that there are tapes?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jan 12, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


/——/ Was that other board the Yahoo Finance HAL Board? I was there starting in 2001.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 12, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> In the days after President Trump fired James B. Comey as F.B.I. director, law enforcement officials became so concerned by the president’s behavior that they began investigating whether he had been working on behalf of Russia against American interests, according to former law enforcement officials and others familiar with the investigation.
> 
> The inquiry carried explosive implications. Counterintelligence investigators had to consider whether the president’s own actions constituted a possible threat to national security. Agents also sought to determine whether Mr. Trump was knowingly working for Russia or had unwittingly fallen under Moscow’s influence.
> 
> ...


This is the same Carlos Slim NYTimes that just told us Comey was a rogue and bad actor for not keeping his superiors informed?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 12, 2019)

LoneLaugher said:


> Who else thinks that there are tapes?


Yes, cassette tapes. Maybe 8 track


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 12, 2019)

nat4900 said:


> The NYT is confirming the REAL reason why a special counsel was appointed.....
> 
> Trump cult members will try to spin this with their moronic rhetoric that the FBI is part of the deep state....that there's RINOs out to get the scum bucket Trump, that there's nothing wrong with Trump's collusion with Russian oligarchs, and....of course, "But, But, BUT Hillary"............
> 
> The shit is about to hit the fan....BIGLY........lol


Failed coup still failed. That's why Hillary feared the noose


----------



## harmonica (Jan 12, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


Hail to the Chief
BOO/HISSSS to you America haters


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 12, 2019)

blackhawk said:


> So a President doing something they have the legal constitutional authority to do fire an FBI director means they are working for the Russians wow seriously fucking wow.


And this is the very same FBI Director the NYTimes said was a rogue, a threat  and bad actor for keeping his bosses in the dark


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 12, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...



So 9/11 didn't happen, amirite?

We don't need TSA and homeland security? I agree!

The FBI safeguards us from downloading lame Hollywood and Bieber videos for free, ok? Notsomuch on the national security threats, obviously. Otherwise why do we have TSA and Homeland Security?


----------



## JWBooth (Jan 12, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


Like 9/11


----------



## JLW (Jan 12, 2019)

JWBooth said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Thinker101 said:
> ...


Blaming the FBI for 9/11 now?  I am beyond words.


----------



## McRocket (Jan 12, 2019)

*I despise Trump as POTUS, want him gone yesterday - but I don't see the big deal about the OP story.*

Okay...so the FBI investigated Trump.

But as some FBI/ex-FBI dude said on CNN, the threshold for starting such an investigation is quite low.

Former Comey assistant breaks down NYT bombshell - CNN Video

And America is a 'innocent until proven guilty' country - not the other way around.

*The important thing to me is, not that they started an investigation but what did they find during said investigation.

And what exactly was that?*


----------



## Lesh (Jan 12, 2019)

McRocket said:


> But as some FBI/ex-FBI dude said on CNN, the threshold for starting such an investigation is very low.



Who the fuck was that because it's complete nonsense.

The threshold for opening a counterintel investigation on a sitting President has to be incredibly HIGH

They were concerned about "things" that were happening in this arena during the first months of the Trump Admin (the Flynn period) but were unsure as to what they should do if anything. This was unprecedented.

When Trump fired Comey...and made it public that Russia was a big part of why...that triggered them to proceed.

Keep in mind, Trump held a private meeting in the Oval Office the next day with the Russian Ambassador and NO ONE from the US. It was an unscheduled meeting. It was not made public in this country.
   The reason we know it occurred is because RUSSIA made it public and in that meeting Trump told Kislyak that he fired Comey to relieve pressure on "the Russia thing". He also gave the Russians secret information that totally freaked out the Israelis.

Again we know this because the RUSSIANS made it public (with pictures). Putin screwed Trump. He let Trump know just what could happen.Whatever Putin has on Trump could be released publicly at any time...

What was Trump's response to this breach of faith by Putin? He became even more obsequious...


----------



## JLW (Jan 12, 2019)

McRocket said:


> *I despise Trump as POTUS, want him gone yesterday - but I don't see the big deal about the OP story.*
> 
> Okay...so the FBI investigated Trump.
> 
> ...


Would bet that info has been turned over to Mueller.  It is just astounding that so many think it is a nothing burger when the president of the united states is placed under investigation for fear of being a Russian asset.  Incredible


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 12, 2019)

The FBI, led


McRocket said:


> *I despise Trump as POTUS, want him gone yesterday - but I don't see the big deal about the OP story.*
> 
> Okay...so the FBI investigated Trump.
> 
> ...



The threshold is low? 

That’s not my understanding.


----------



## McRocket (Jan 12, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > *I despise Trump as POTUS, want him gone yesterday - but I don't see the big deal about the OP story.*
> ...



I will say again - innocent until proven guilty.

I am not going to condemn anyone for anything JUST because they were investigated.

That is neither right nor fair.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jan 12, 2019)

Deep state FBI retaliates against a lawfully elected POTUS, shocker. /sarcasm


----------



## iceberg (Jan 12, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


If only that reflected in your postings.


----------



## iceberg (Jan 12, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Thinker101 said:
> ...


She isn't debating. She's whining.


----------



## JLW (Jan 12, 2019)

McRocket said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


I can agree.  The point is that they had to open an investigation in the first place. Do you think it is a nothing burger that the nation's highest law enforcement has such reservations about Trump they have to open an investigation because.  they fear national security is at risk?   You have to look at Trump's conduct post-election. Lesh makes very good points on that score.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 12, 2019)

McRocket said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...



You’ve moved the goalposts. You’ve gone from saying that the investigation isn’t a big deal to saying that a man is innocent until proven guilty. 

It’s a big deal. He may be innocent. Both can be true.


----------



## JLW (Jan 12, 2019)

BluesLegend said:


> Deep state FBI retaliates against a lawfully elected POTUS, shocker. /sarcasm


Now come the whacked deep state posts.  This deep State shit should be reserved for conspiracy forums.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 12, 2019)

McRocket said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


What you are missing is that this is not a Court of Law. The fact that there were enough indicators to warrant something this unprecedented is "concerning" to say the least.

Do we know the result of this investigation? No we do not but for them to even OPEN an investigation of a sitting President is "alarming".

Keep in mind...it almost certainly had to have been approved by the Department of Justice


----------



## JLW (Jan 12, 2019)

Lesh said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


If this were Obama the right would be going insane.  I would have agreed that this is troubling and needs to be looked at. I would never have lowered myself to a boot-licking ass-kissing level as Trumpers are acting today.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jan 12, 2019)

nat4900 said:


> The NYT is confirming the REAL reason why a special counsel was appointed.....
> 
> Trump cult members will try to spin this with their moronic rhetoric that the FBI is part of the deep state....that there's RINOs out to get the scum bucket Trump, that there's nothing wrong with Trump's collusion with Russian oligarchs, and....of course, "But, But, BUT Hillary"............
> 
> The shit is about to hit the fan....BIGLY........lol


/——/ Hillary is going to hit the fan?


----------



## Correll (Jan 12, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...




Pointing out that someone is irrelevant to the discussion, is not really defending them.

Nor is it strange. 


My point stands. As you did not even address it.


Putin is irrelevant to our need for an FBI, that does it's job, and not one that engages in partisan politics.


Your red baiting is not an argument against that.


----------



## Theowl32 (Jan 12, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> In the days after President Trump fired James B. Comey as F.B.I. director, law enforcement officials became so concerned by the president’s behavior that they began investigating whether he had been working on behalf of Russia against American interests, according to former law enforcement officials and others familiar with the investigation.
> 
> The inquiry carried explosive implications. Counterintelligence investigators had to consider whether the president’s own actions constituted a possible threat to national security. Agents also sought to determine whether Mr. Trump was knowingly working for Russia or had unwittingly fallen under Moscow’s influence.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 12, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Deep state FBI retaliates against a lawfully elected POTUS, shocker. /sarcasm
> ...



Your ignorance of how things REALLY work as opposed to your pollyanna view shows with each and every fool-fueled post of nothingness.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 12, 2019)

Correll said:


> Pointing out that someone is irrelevant to the discussion, is not really defending them.
> 
> Nor is it strange.
> 
> ...



Sounds like something straight from a Russian troll farm


----------



## iceberg (Jan 12, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


they opened an investigation into hillary also. she just called something else and demanded the FBI do also.

i mean, words matter, right?

you are so hellbent on being "right emotionally" you dont care how. AOC would love you.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 12, 2019)

iceberg said:


> they opened an investigation into hillary also



They did...and very publicly...in the middle of an election run. They did NOT make their interest in Trump public during that time.

The investigation of Clinton yielded essentially nothing by the way


----------



## Thinker101 (Jan 12, 2019)

jillian said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...



Always great to hear from someone that doesn't have a clue.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jan 12, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> In the days after President Trump fired James B. Comey as F.B.I. director, law enforcement officials became so concerned by the president’s behavior that they began investigating whether he had been working on behalf of Russia against American interests, according to former law enforcement officials and others familiar with the investigation.
> 
> The inquiry carried explosive implications. Counterintelligence investigators had to consider whether the president’s own actions constituted a possible threat to national security. Agents also sought to determine whether Mr. Trump was knowingly working for Russia or had unwittingly fallen under Moscow’s influence.
> 
> ...


And?   

-Geaux


----------



## BluesLegend (Jan 12, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Deep state FBI retaliates against a lawfully elected POTUS, shocker. /sarcasm
> ...



Shut up stupid, its not surprising that these politicians have corrupted government agencies.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jan 12, 2019)

Lesh said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > they opened an investigation into hillary also
> ...



Maybe because she brought 8 lawyers with her to the FBI interview. 8 lawyers, you know because she was innocent.


----------



## McRocket (Jan 12, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...



Yes...I think ALL investigations are 'nothing burgers' until the evidence is revealed.

I refuse to condemn ANYONE simply because they are under investigation.

You want to differ - go ahead.


----------



## Thinker101 (Jan 12, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...



Yup, that happens when you run out of BS.


----------



## McRocket (Jan 12, 2019)

Lesh said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > But as some FBI/ex-FBI dude said on CNN, the threshold for starting such an investigation is very low.
> ...



Look...I am NOT talking about other evidence. I am SOLELY talking about the OP-mentioned FBI investigation. NOTHING else.


*Now, do you know what the OP-mentioned, FBI investigation in question turned up? 

Yes or no, please?
*

If you don't then, IMO, you should not condemn someone for said investigation when you have no clue what - if anything - was turned up during it.

Again - innocent until proven guilty...even for a jerk like Trump.


----------



## JLW (Jan 12, 2019)

Thinker101 said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > JWBooth said:
> ...



So you blame the FBI for 9/11 too?


----------



## Thinker101 (Jan 12, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...



Dood, that's quite a stretch, you running out of BS means I blame the FBI for 9/11.  Nevertheless, I don't blame the FBI for 9/11, although I do blame the FBI for not preventing 9/11...dumbass.


----------



## Correll (Jan 12, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pointing out that someone is irrelevant to the discussion, is not really defending them.
> ...



NO, it doesn't. And your inability to refute anything I said, is noted.


And you are a coward for not being able to admit that you cannot refute anything.


My points all stand, as not one libtard has had the courage to even TRY to address them.



Putin is irrelevant to our need for an FBI, that does it's job, and not one that engages in partisan politics.


Your red baiting is not an argument against that.


----------



## davecmarino (Jan 12, 2019)

edward37 said:


> lets hear from all the white supremacists,,,,all the republican traitors.....fu all



Typical leftist bullshit. If you can’t beat them, call them racists. It’s not like the Democrats haven’t always been the purveyors of race based politics in America. Wake up you leftist morons. It is you who sees race while the right seed the rule of law and the safety of its citizens. All you fuckers see is more votes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davecmarino (Jan 12, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...



You are a piece of shit. All those like you are a piece of shit. Collectively, you assholes are the reason Trump is President. Normal Americans wanted to stop you fuckheads and your psychopath Queen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edward37 (Jan 12, 2019)

davecmarino said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


I see you use the old trump trick Blame everyone but yourself    You put the slime bag in our WH  YOU take the responsibilty


----------



## Thinker101 (Jan 12, 2019)

edward37 said:


> davecmarino said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



Isn't that the Obama trick?  Dumbass.


----------



## The Purge (Jan 12, 2019)

A violation of the Hatch Act??

The White House lashed out against “disgraced partisan hack” James Comey and “known liar” Andrew McCabe on Friday after a report that the FBI -- after President Trump fired Comey as the bureau's director -- opened a secret inquiry into whether Trump had been working on behalf of Russia against American interests.

Trump fired back on early Saturday morning, slamming "the corrupt former leaders of the FBI" for opening an investigation on him after firing "total sleaze" Comey.

"Wow, just learned in the Failing New York Times that the corrupt former leaders of the FBI, almost all fired or forced to leave the agency for some very bad reasons, opened up an investigation on me, for no reason & with no proof, after I fired Lyin’ James Comey, a total sleaze!" he wrote in a tweet.

“This is absurd. James Comey was fired because he's a disgraced partisan hack, and his Deputy Andrew McCabe, who was in charge at the time, is a known liar fired by the FBI,” White House press secretary Sarah Sanders said in a statement.

Among those FBI officials accused of bias were former senior counterintelligence agent Peter Strzok, who was fired amid revelations of his anti-Trump and pro-Hillary Clinton text messages with another FBI official, Lisa Page.

Read more at foxnews.com ...


----------



## davecmarino (Jan 12, 2019)

The Purge said:


> A violation of the Hatch Act??
> 
> The White House lashed out against “disgraced partisan hack” James Comey and “known liar” Andrew McCabe on Friday after a report that the FBI -- after President Trump fired Comey as the bureau's director -- opened a secret inquiry into whether Trump had been working on behalf of Russia against American interests.
> 
> ...



That whole crew at the FBI were in bed with the Democrats and are in violation of the Hatch Act. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edward37 (Jan 12, 2019)

Thinker101 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > davecmarino said:
> ...


Just imagine great thinker  if Hillary were in office now  What would you and your ilk be saying ? Would you attack the WH Mar a largo?? And Obama didn't bring our country to its knees  He LIFTED us from republican puke


----------



## Thinker101 (Jan 12, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



Yup, that's something we'll never know.


----------



## The Purge (Jan 12, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


BUT thank GOD, she isn't so anything you say is strictly  fantasy....as is must of your posts!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 12, 2019)

Lesh said:


> I know that a lot of the posters on this board and some on this thread are actually Russian bots...but some on this thread are not and they will have to look themselves in the mirror when this is all over and ask themselves how they could be so stupid...so unpatriotic
> 
> THEY are going to have to live with this...I wouldn't want to be them




EDIT: Johnlaw can take a stab at this as well - another low IQ leftist spewing "Russia" bullshit.

I know that you are mentally unstable and filled with hatred for America and Americans.

The "Russian bots" shit is the dumbest thing I've ever seen. Look, you're a democrat and a traitor because you're stupid. You lack the cognitive skill requisite to grasp even simple concepts.

Even so, the first time I saw the party float a trial balloon that Hillary lost, despite the rigging of the election by Barack Mugabe, because "Russians posted memes on fascistbook,"   I laughed and thought "even democrats aren't stupid enough to buy that shit."

But here you are.

Seriously leach, explain this. In the broccoli stalk that processes the rudimentary commands that substitute for thought with you, do you imagine that "Russians" who were your friends and allies for decades, but abandoned Communism and are now enemies of the party, put up memes and people saw them, then they were powerless to do anything but vote for Trump? Is that really the story you sheep have been trained to believe? "4 legs good, Russian memes bad, bahh, bahhhh"

That's not the way Russian interference would work. If someone wanted to get the Russians involved, they would fly to Moscow and ask them to attack, the way Teddy Kennedy did in 1984. Open and outright treason, but you Stalinists love him for it. But memes? Yes I get that you are truly that dumb..

{
"On 9-10 May of this year," the May 14 memorandum explained, "Sen. Edward Kennedy's close friend and trusted confidant [John] Tunney was in Moscow." (Tunney was Kennedy's law school roommate and a former Democratic senator from California.) "The senator charged Tunney to convey the following message, through confidential contacts, to the General Secretary of the Central Committee of the Communist Party of the Soviet Union, Y. Andropov."

Kennedy's message was simple. He proposed an unabashed quid pro quo. Kennedy would lend Andropov a hand in dealing with President Reagan. In return, the Soviet leader would lend the Democratic Party a hand in challenging Reagan in the 1984 presidential election. "The only real potential threats to Reagan are problems of war and peace and Soviet-American relations," the memorandum stated. "These issues, according to the senator, will without a doubt become the most important of the election campaign."

Kennedy made Andropov a couple of specific offers.

First he offered to visit Moscow. "The main purpose of the meeting, according to the senator, would be to arm Soviet officials with explanations regarding problems of nuclear disarmament so they may be better prepared and more convincing during appearances in the USA." Kennedy would help the Soviets deal with Reagan by telling them how to brush up their propaganda.

Then he offered to make it possible for Andropov to sit down for a few interviews on American television. "A direct appeal ... to the American people will, without a doubt, attract a great deal of attention and interest in the country. ... If the proposal is recognized as worthy, then Kennedy and his friends will bring about suitable steps to have representatives of the largest television companies in the USA contact Y.V. Andropov for an invitation to Moscow for the interviews. ... The senator underlined the importance that this initiative should be seen as coming from the American side."}

Ted Kennedy's Soviet Gambit

You democrats have always been fucking traitors.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 12, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > I know that a lot of the posters on this board and some on this thread are actually Russian bots...but some on this thread are not and they will have to look themselves in the mirror when this is all over and ask themselves how they could be so stupid...so unpatriotic
> ...


Did we meet in an hotel room to discuss how to tear hill down with russian spies like jr did with drumph knowledge?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 12, 2019)

edward37 said:


> davecmarino said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...




DERP

Your god engaged in treason, fuckwad. Your god used the FBI - we have proof - to rig the 2016 election. This Banana Republic third world thug that you voted in then used the FBI to spy on the opposition candidate, then to spy on the incoming administration. Your party and you are guilty of treason. Now you wage civil war to try and overthrow the legal government. 

You ARE to blame, you're a traitor and a scumbag.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 12, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Just imagine great thinker  if Hillary were in office now  What would you and your ilk be saying ? Would you attack the WH Mar a largo?? And Obama didn't bring our country to its knees  He LIFTED us from republican puke



If Hillary were in office now, there would be no 1st Amendment so we would have to be VERY careful to only say what the party dictate we say. Barack Mugabe has destroyed this nation, he led scum like you to engage in treason, which now has erupted into civil war. Millions will die because of Obama.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 12, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...



No, you fucking flew to Moscow and asked that they go to war with us, you fucking traitor.

Or do you mean Mugabe? Queer Barry had his CIA  recruit foreign spy Christopher Steele to work with Russia to fabricate dirt on Trump, which the corrupt FBI paid Steel for and then used to try and alter the 2016 election.

Do you deny any of that, traitor? It's all documented fact. WE know that Barry Mugabe Obama was involved because the texts between traitor Peter Strzok and traitor Lisa Page put it in their texts that he did.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 12, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Just imagine great thinker  if Hillary were in office now  What would you and your ilk be saying ? Would you attack the WH Mar a largo?? And Obama didn't bring our country to its knees  He LIFTED us from republican puke
> ...


are you one of those good people trump talked about ??   HEIL


----------



## Lesh (Jan 12, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


This is making you more unhinged than usual


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 12, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



You are one of those sheep Orwell wrote about.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 12, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


the more unhinged they get the better    they know there's trouble ahead for trump and their party


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 12, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



Maybe it's the "russian bots,"  leach.. 

You (nor any of your fellow traitors) still have not explained how these "russian bots" of your delusion work? How did they alter the election?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 12, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...




So traitor, how exactly did "russian bots" alter the 2016 election? 

Come on traitor, explain the mechanism; a russian bot crawls out from under your bed and puts a meme on fascistbook, then what? There is a meme up with millions of other memes, how does it alter the election?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 12, 2019)

edward37 said:


> the more unhinged they get the better    they know there's trouble ahead for trump and their party



There is trouble ahead for all Americans. You traitors have started a civil war, a real one.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 12, 2019)

Looks like I touched a nerve eh?


----------



## beautress (Jan 12, 2019)

TDS CENTRAL! TDS CENTRAL!

'nuff said.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jan 12, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> The FBI has some public relations to work on after what that shitstain Comey pulled



Meme on display, aided by brainwashes, nothing this member posts has any semblance of reality.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 12, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Maybe this will help you un
Few people, including Trump’s opponents, have publicly challenged the widespread belief that no obtainable evidence can prove that Russian interference changed any votes. Democrats, for the most part, have avoided attributing Hillary Clinton’s defeat directly to Russian machinations. They have more readily blamed James Comey, the former F.B.I. director, for reversing Clinton’s thin lead in the final days of the campaign by reopening a criminal investigation into her mishandling of classified e-mails. Many have also expressed frustration with Clinton’s weak performance as a candidate, and with her campaign’s tactical errors. Instead of investigating whether Russia tipped the electoral scales on its own, they’ve focussed on the possibility that Trump colluded with Russia, and that this, along with other crimes, might be exposed by the probe being conducted by the special counsel, Robert Mueller.

The U.S. intelligence community, for its part, is prohibited from investigating domestic political affairs. James Clapper, the former director of National Intelligence, told me, “We try not to spy on Americans. It’s not in our charter.” He emphasized that, although he and other intelligence officials produced—and shared with Trump—a postelection report confirming an extensive cyberattack by Russia, the assessment did not attempt to gauge how this foreign meddling had affected American voters. Speaking for himself, however, he told me that “it stretches credulity to think the Russians didn’t turn the election.”

Ordinarily, Congress would aggressively examine an electoral controversy of this magnitude, but the official investigations in the House and the Senate, led by Republicans, have been too stymied by partisanship to address the ultimate question of whether Trump’s victory was legitimate. Although the Senate hearings are still under way, the Intelligence Committee chairman, Richard Burr, a Republican, has already declared, “What we cannot do, however, is calculate the impact that foreign meddling and social media had on this election.”

Even the Clinton campaign has stopped short of attributing its loss to the Russians. Joel Benenson, the campaign’s pollster, told me that “a global power is fucking with our elections,” and that “every American should be outraged, whether it changed the outcome or not.” But _did_ the meddling alter the outcome? “How will we ever know?” he said. “We probably won’t, until some Russians involved in it are actually prosecuted—or some Republican, in a moment of conscience, talks.”

Politicians may be too timid to explore the subject, but a new book from, of all places, Oxford University Press promises to be incendiary. “Cyberwar: How Russian Hackers and Trolls Helped Elect a President—What We Don’t, Can’t, and Do Know,” by Kathleen Hall Jamieson, a professor of communications at the University of Pennsylvania, dares to ask—and even attempts to answer—whether Russian meddling had a decisive impact in 2016. Jamieson offers a forensic analysis of the available evidence and concludes that Russia very likely delivered Trump’s victory.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 12, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > the more unhinged they get the better    they know there's trouble ahead for trump and their party
> ...


The longest gov't shutdown ever ,,a trade war no one wins and is hurting millions  started by Dems??? Look in the fn mirror un  to see what the cause of our problems are  ,,,you and the dotards voting for the moron


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 12, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Looks like I touched a nerve eh?



Looks like you have an IQ in the low 40's. All you can do is bleat mantras. That the conspiracy theory you spew makes no sense is of no concern to you...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 12, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > The FBI has some public relations to work on after what that shitstain Comey pulled
> ...




Hey idiot Stasi scum, maybe YOU  can explain how the "russian bot" conspiracy theory that your traitor party chants actually works?


----------



## Lesh (Jan 12, 2019)

It's becoming easier to sort out the Trump stooges from the Russian trolls


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jan 12, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



I can't explain in detail your sentence, other than it's an emotional rant wrapped in anger.  Take a few deep breaths, calm down, and try to write an interrogatory which makes sense.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 12, 2019)

Lesh said:


> It's becoming easier to sort out the Trump stooges from the Russian trolls


sassovitch?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 12, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Few people, including Trump’s opponents, have publicly challenged the widespread belief that no obtainable evidence can prove that Russian interference changed any votes. Democrats, for the most part, have avoided attributing Hillary Clinton’s defeat directly to Russian machinations.



So, the author starts with blatant and absurd lies.

Democrats, including the corrupt press, have adamantly attributed Hillary Clinton’s defeat directly to Russian machinations. With no evidence or even logic to support the absurd claim.



> They have more readily blamed James Comey, the former F.B.I. director, for reversing Clinton’s thin lead in the final days of the campaign by reopening a criminal investigation into her mishandling of classified e-mails. Many have also expressed frustration with Clinton’s weak performance as a candidate, and with her campaign’s tactical errors. Instead of investigating whether Russia tipped the electoral scales on its own, they’ve focussed on the possibility that Trump colluded with Russia, and that this, along with other crimes, might be exposed by the probe being conducted by the special counsel, Robert Mueller.




ROFL

democrats worship Comey as a minor deity.



> The U.S. intelligence community, for its part, is prohibited from investigating domestic political affairs. James Clapper, the former director of National Intelligence, told me, “We try not to spy on Americans. It’s not in our charter.” He emphasized that, although he and other intelligence officials produced—and shared with Trump—a postelection report confirming an extensive cyberattack by Russia, the assessment did not attempt to gauge how this foreign meddling had affected American voters. Speaking for himself, however, he told me that “it stretches credulity to think the Russians didn’t turn the election.”



Barack Mugabe was prohibited from engaging in treason, it didn't stop him or Commie Clapper.



> Ordinarily, Congress would aggressively examine an electoral controversy of this magnitude, but the official investigations in the House and the Senate, led by Republicans, have been too stymied by partisanship to address the ultimate question of whether Trump’s victory was legitimate. Although the Senate hearings are still under way, the Intelligence Committee chairman, Richard Burr, a Republican, has already declared, “What we cannot do, however, is calculate the impact that foreign meddling and social media had on this election.”
> 
> Even the Clinton campaign has stopped short of attributing its loss to the Russians. Joel Benenson, the campaign’s pollster, told me that “a global power is fucking with our elections,” and that “every American should be outraged, whether it changed the outcome or not.” But _did_ the meddling alter the outcome? “How will we ever know?” he said. “We probably won’t, until some Russians involved in it are actually prosecuted—or some Republican, in a moment of conscience, talks.”
> 
> Politicians may be too timid to explore the subject, but a new book from, of all places, Oxford University Press promises to be incendiary. “Cyberwar: How Russian Hackers and Trolls Helped Elect a President—What We Don’t, Can’t, and Do Know,” by Kathleen Hall Jamieson, a professor of communications at the University of Pennsylvania, dares to ask—and even attempts to answer—whether Russian meddling had a decisive impact in 2016. Jamieson offers a forensic analysis of the available evidence and concludes that Russia very likely delivered Trump’s victory.



Yawn, moronic idiocy that in no way points to how putting memes up on fascistbook did or even COULD alter the election.

Your russian bot conspiracy theory is based on nothing other than party talking points.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 12, 2019)

Lesh said:


> It's becoming easier to sort out the Trump stooges from the Russian trolls




DERP

Still nothing on how these gremlin russian bots actually did anything?

Even the bigfoot fools at least try to lay out logic. Not you, you say "just because.."

Fucking idiot.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jan 12, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Few people, including Trump’s opponents, have publicly challenged the widespread belief that no obtainable evidence can prove that Russian interference changed any votes. Democrats, for the most part, have avoided attributing Hillary Clinton’s defeat directly to Russian machinations.
> ...



LOL, You're been brainwashed, and have no clue you have been.  Sad.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 12, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




So, that would be a "no."

Funny, all you traitors claim that "russian bots"  were the reason that Trump won, yet not one of you morons can lay out HOW that would work, much less provide a hint of evidence.

Back when you were active STASI, beating prisoners hand cuffed in their cells, were you NEVER exposed to the concept of investigation? You know, evidence and a THEORY OF THE CRIME that explains how it plausibly could happen?

See, not a single traitor can explain HOW the russian bots, if they had actually existed, would work? "THEY WAS MEMES," Okay, let's say there actually were memes, so what? How did that alter the election? There were millions of memes on both sides, why would the "russian bot" memes be special?


----------



## edward37 (Jan 12, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


INVESTIGATION   ???? The kind your scum in congress wouldn't pursue in their fed up attempt to protect the douche in the WH??


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 12, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> [
> 
> LOL, You're been brainwashed, and have no clue you have been.  Sad.



Oh, okay..

Well in that case there is no need for a rational explanation of HOW these russian bots you traitors constantly yap about would actually work.

Just trust the party and bleat the mantras...


You fucking idiots.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 12, 2019)

edward37 said:


> INVESTIGATION   ???? The kind your scum in congress wouldn't pursue in their fed up attempt to protect the douche in the WH??



DERP

So how would these russian bots work? Explain the mechanism.

Russian bots would alter the election by _______________

Why is it that not one of you fucktards can formulate an answer?

We know why, your conspiracy theory is so fucking stupid that there IS no answer.


----------



## forkup (Jan 12, 2019)

blackhawk said:


> So a President doing something they have the legal constitutional authority to do fire an FBI director means they are working for the Russians wow seriously fucking wow.


No, firing the FBI director and then go on camera and say you did it because you didn't like an investigation into your campaign and ties to Russia implies that. Then inviting the Russian ambassador and a Russian journalist to the the oval office and no one else implies that. Then it coming out that during that meeting you GAVE the Russian code word level intelligence implies that. Happened within days from each other. Furthermore before that several people within the Trump campaign were already under investigation for Russian contacts and then apparently they got a hold of the original letter they wanted to send out for firing Comey, again saying that the Russian investigation was the reason.


----------



## forkup (Jan 12, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > INVESTIGATION   ???? The kind your scum in congress wouldn't pursue in their fed up attempt to protect the douche in the WH??
> ...


I'll formulate it, no problem. If the Russians would have access to polling data they could identify battleground states and target specific voters with fake news about Hillary Clinton. In doing this they could reinforce existing doubts and by that mechanism change their votes. They wouldn't have to change a lot of people's opinion, just enough to swing a few in states that matter.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 12, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> In the days after President Trump fired James B. Comey as F.B.I. director, law enforcement officials became so concerned by the president’s behavior that they began investigating whether he had been working on behalf of Russia against American interests, according to former law enforcement officials and others familiar with the investigation.
> 
> The inquiry carried explosive implications. Counterintelligence investigators had to consider whether the president’s own actions constituted a possible threat to national security. Agents also sought to determine whether Mr. Trump was knowingly working for Russia or had unwittingly fallen under Moscow’s influence.
> 
> ...


Of course. Because it’s been obvious for 2 years that Trump is a Russian asset.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 12, 2019)

Lesh said:


> And then there was Helsinki where Trump sided with Putin publicly over his own intel people...and Putin gleefully offered up that he was a "supporter" of Trump before he was elected.
> 
> At that same conference Trump offered to turn over American citizens to Putin...including our former Ambassador and Bill Browder...a big part of the Magnitsky Act Sanctions that Putin REALLY hates


The Magnitsky Act should be properly named the shitstain obama snit act.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 12, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > In the days after President Trump fired James B. Comey as F.B.I. director, law enforcement officials became so concerned by the president’s behavior that they began investigating whether he had been working on behalf of Russia against American interests, according to former law enforcement officials and others familiar with the investigation.
> ...


Better Russian than Democrat.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 12, 2019)

Secret agent man...


----------



## MindWars (Jan 12, 2019)

A report by the New York Times reveals that the FBI launched another investigation against President Trump after he fired disgraced FBI Director James Comey in 2017.
NYT Reveals FBI Launched Coup Against President Trump Based on Rumors
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
These lying pos MSM losers really need  taken down. The lies, the lies and the sheep that fall for it lmfao your idiots who are victims to bs as you help take this country down hating Trump.

Hopefully when you losers have grand kids and they ask what did you do to help keep America free the leftist Trump hating lunatic and  say I didn't
 do anything because that's what cowards do.


----------



## iceberg (Jan 12, 2019)

trump disquised as obama. hes good.


----------



## Doc7505 (Jan 12, 2019)

*HIGH TREASON: NY Times Reveals Formation of Active FBI Coup Against President Trump*


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...andish-rumors/
On Friday The New York Times [https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/11/u...-inquiry.html] published the latest Deep State leak that the FBI investigated US President Trump after he fired crooked Director James Comey.... The liberal media wants you to believe TRUMP is a foreign spy and that crooked James Comey is a hero.... The report reveals the Deep State FBI opened an investigation on President Trump after he fired James Comey in March 2017. The investigation was launched based on unverified rumors.... The New York Times admitted in their report that there is no evidence that the Trump campaign EVER had any contact with Russian government officials. The New York Times buried this nugget in the 9th paragraph in their sensational report....“No evidence has emerged publicly that Mr. Trump was secretly in contact with or took direction from Russian government officials.” These political operatives leading the FBI should be tried for treason. Their job at the FBI is not to run a coup against the sitting president based on ridiculous rumors. They should be tried and hanged.... What they did is no different than some coup d’état in a banana republic. It’s time to shut down the FBI.




~~~~~~
I don't believe any of this is going to come out. It's like the lies about the JFK assassination. All right thinking people will agree to continue the lie because to admit that the Progressive Marxist Socialist Democrats led by LBJ and conspirators in the CIA and FBI murdered the president of the United States would have toppled the system. Sure Lee Harvey Oswald shot JFK. He was the patsy in all this. 
It's sad day when the highest levels of our law enforcement officials are found to be seditious criminals.
Meanwhile Obama's "legacy" will be protected to the bitter, bitter end by the same cabal.


----------



## konradv (Jan 12, 2019)

Hardly, it was based on what Trump said, i.e. that he wanted the Russia investigation stopped.  That changed the dynamic from simple collusion during the election to the protection of a rival power by an elected official who's supposed to be protecting us.


----------



## JLW (Jan 12, 2019)

Rubbish and trash. This is the new right-wing talking point as it is the second thread on this topic.  Anything to avoid the fact that Trump was considered a national security threat.   Pitiful.


----------



## The VOR (Jan 12, 2019)

Doc7505 said:


> *HIGH TREASON: NY Times Reveals Formation of Active FBI Coup Against President Trump*
> 
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...andish-rumors/
> ...


 Totally unhinged, LOL.


----------



## The Purge (Jan 12, 2019)

konradv said:


> Hardly, it was based on what Trump said, i.e. that he wanted the Russia investigation stopped.  That changed the dynamic from simple collusion during the election to the protection of a rival power by an elected official who's supposed to be protecting us.


Komrade, you are so full of shit, they can smell you at the N.Y. Simes..... 
These political operatives leading the FBI should be tried for treason. Their job at the FBI is not to run a coup against the sitting president based on ridiculous rumors. They should be tried and hanged.

Starting with Comey, Rosenstein and Mueller.


----------



## Tax Man (Jan 12, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> Rubbish and trash. This is the new right-wing talking point as it is the second thread on this topic.  Anything to avoid the fact the Trump was considered a national security threat.   Pitiful.


tRump is still a national security threat.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 12, 2019)

FBI considers Trump a danger to our country

Says a lot about Crooked Donnie


----------



## konradv (Jan 12, 2019)

The Purge said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Hardly, it was based on what Trump said, i.e. that he wanted the Russia investigation stopped.  That changed the dynamic from simple collusion during the election to the protection of a rival power by an elected official who's supposed to be protecting us.
> ...


Not rumors, that's the REAL fake news.  It was based on Trump's own words.  Read some factual accounts of what happened, instead of spreading conspiracy theories.


----------



## JLW (Jan 12, 2019)

More crap from the deranged right that Trump is a god and above the law.  All you are showing.is that you are all pathetically desperate to change the subject.  Face the truth instead of hiding behind a skirt of lies.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 12, 2019)

konradv said:


> Not rumors, that's the REAL fake news.  It was based on Trump's own words.  Read some factual accounts of what happened, instead of spreading conspiracy theories.


His own words....You mean like when he mocked the living hell out of the press about Hillary's "missing" e-mails, and every leftbat crackpot across the nation took him seriously?


----------



## Oddball (Jan 12, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> More crap from the deranged right that Trump is a god and above the law.  All you are showing.is that you are all pathetically desperate to change the subject.  Face the truth instead of hiding behind a skirt of lies.


Rings mighty hollow, coming from a fuckwit who carries the water for every leftist crook out there.


----------



## konradv (Jan 12, 2019)

Oddball said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Not rumors, that's the REAL fake news.  It was based on Trump's own words.  Read some factual accounts of what happened, instead of spreading conspiracy theories.
> ...


Deflection.


----------



## JLW (Jan 12, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > More crap from the deranged right that Trump is a god and above the law.  All you are showing.is that you are all pathetically desperate to change the subject.  Face the truth instead of hiding behind a skirt of lies.
> ...


From a water carrying dimwitted Trumper who could give a shit about the truth.


----------



## S.J. (Jan 12, 2019)

Says a lot about the FBI, whose leadership have all been caught conspiring to undermine an American President, fairly elected by the American people both before and after the election.  Also says a lot about the former Marxist president who not only knew about the coup attempt but most likely directed it.


----------



## william the wie (Jan 12, 2019)

Declassify the FISA warrant and press charges.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 12, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> Rubbish and trash. This is the new right-wing talking point as it is the second thread on this topic.  Anything to avoid the fact that Trump was considered a national security threat.   Pitiful.


This is nothing new.
The state run media has simply hidden this evidence from you .


----------



## Tax Man (Jan 12, 2019)

william the wie said:


> Declassify the FISA warrant and press charges.


Soon enough.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 12, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


Clean your room, fuckwit.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 12, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> Rubbish and trash. This is the new right-wing talking point as it is the second thread on this topic.  Anything to avoid the fact that Trump was considered a national security threat.   Pitiful.



*Here is a BIG CLUE.
Hillary was working with the Russians(Steele dossier), not Trump.*


----------



## Oddball (Jan 12, 2019)

konradv said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...


Truth....You humorless morons are too stupid to recognize when you're being trolled and mocked, then shit roosters because of it.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 12, 2019)

Norman said:


> It was already proven that he specifically IS NOT associated with the Russians.


That’s a lie.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 12, 2019)

davecmarino said:


> The only collusion in the last election was with the DNC and Hillary. I have yet to find one person who voted based on anything said by any Russian.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really? How many Catholics voted for trump solely because of the fake Russian ad all over the internet saying that Pope Francis endorsed trump?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 12, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > I know you are a Trumper, but please try to remain on topic.  We have a president who appeared so compromised the FBI commenced a counterintelligence investigation.   Deal with it.
> ...


I think I’ll enjoy your butthurt most of all!


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 12, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > I know that a lot of the posters on this board and some on this thread are actually Russian bots...but some on this thread are not and they will have to look themselves in the mirror when this is all over and ask themselves how they could be so stupid...so unpatriotic
> ...


He didn’t say all. Some of you are just deplorable people who hate America and are mad at the world because you ended up losers.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 12, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> I think I’ll enjoy your butthurt most of all!


There's a vast difference between incredulous mockery and butthurt, Corky....The ultimate hilarity is that you blockhead freaks are too stupid to notice how stupid y'all are.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 12, 2019)

easyt65 said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Just a few months ago Trump was spouting Russian propaganda about Montenegro of all places (Russia had just failed at instituting a coup there).
> ...


So when there is evidence you’ll change your tune? Become anti-trump?


----------



## BWK (Jan 12, 2019)

NYT: FBI worried Trump was in Russian employ after Comey firing

Now we discover, that in fact, after Trump fired Comey and made the comments he made to Russia about the firing, it was clear to the FBI, that Trump could very possibly be compromised by Russia and was quite possibly working for Russia at the time, and still is. This ultimately lead to the recruitment of Bob Mueller. 

And apparently, a year and a half later, based on Trump's behavior, his behavior towards Russia, his obstruction practices to end this investigation, the constant lies, his other crimes, leaves little doubt that he is most likely an agent for Russia. 

Just look at the recent events before Christmas to try and sneak the lifting of sanctions with Russia by way of Steve Minuchin. What's the hurry, when you yourself are under investigation?

Everything, and I do mean everything stinks about Trump and his cronies. 

With all the criminal liability he is facing, not to mention the indictments we already have, Trump is still trying to pay Putin off.  Which is a testament to just how desperate Trump is.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 12, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> Of course. Because it’s been obvious for 2 years that Trump is a Russian asset.


----------



## EasyPeasy (Jan 12, 2019)

Tax Man said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Rubbish and trash. This is the new right-wing talking point as it is the second thread on this topic.  Anything to avoid the fact the Trump was considered a national security threat.   Pitiful.
> ...



How so?


----------



## Oddball (Jan 12, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> Rubbish and trash. This is the new right-wing talking point as it is the second thread on this topic.  Anything to avoid the fact that Trump was considered a national security threat.   Pitiful.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 12, 2019)

BWK said:


> NYT: FBI worried Trump was in Russian employ after Comey firing
> 
> Now we discover, that in fact, after Trump fired Comey and made the comments he made to Russia about the firing, it was clear to the FBI, that Trump could very possibly be compromised by Russia and was quite possibly working for Russia at the time, and still is. This ultimately lead to the recruitment of Bob Mueller.
> 
> ...


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jan 12, 2019)

Tax Man said:


> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> > Declassify the FISA warrant and press charges.
> ...



Not soon enough.  Let's see what's really in there.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 12, 2019)

BWK said:


> NYT: FBI worried Trump was in Russian employ after Comey firing
> 
> Now we discover, that in fact, after Trump fired Comey and made the comments he made to Russia about the firing, it was clear to the FBI, that Trump could very possibly be compromised by Russia and was quite possibly working for Russia at the time, and still is. This ultimately lead to the recruitment of Bob Mueller.
> 
> ...


if Trump is an agent and receiving orders yet the entire intel community cant produce anything to verify this.....must be secret tech eh ….


----------



## jknowgood (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 12, 2019)

Declas 

Military Tribunal 

Firing Squads


----------



## xyz (Jan 12, 2019)

I've just found out some things I missed the first time around.

1. Less than a month into the term, Trump officials were looking for "evidence" that Poland invaded Belarus.
Trump administration takes foreign policy in a strange direction

2. Montenegro wants to become a NATO member. Trump thinks they will start WWIII.
Trump: Montenegro's 'aggressive people' could start WWIII


----------



## konradv (Jan 12, 2019)

Oddball said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


Isn't trolling deflection?  I'm right..., AGAIN!!!


----------



## Oddball (Jan 12, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Declas
> 
> Military Tribunal
> 
> Firing Squads


Helicopters!


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 12, 2019)

forkup said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > So a President doing something they have the legal constitutional authority to do fire an FBI director means they are working for the Russians wow seriously fucking wow.
> ...


Point out where any of that is illegal you might not like it it might be politically inept but not illegal. Better have the FBI get on this right away.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Oddball (Jan 12, 2019)

konradv said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...


Blablabla....You said "Trump's words"...And I gave  a prime example of when you freaks heard something entirely different from than that which was being said.

Now go play in traffic.


----------



## debbiedowner (Jan 12, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Just who started the research? Certainly not Clinton.

Trump–Russia dossier - Wikipedia


----------



## Meister (Jan 12, 2019)

*merged three threads*


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 12, 2019)

Super-Deluxe!


----------



## Meister (Jan 12, 2019)

Well, this time the left really, really, really got Trump right where they want him.....really.  Honest, they do.


----------



## BWK (Jan 12, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> In the days after President Trump fired James B. Comey as F.B.I. director, law enforcement officials became so concerned by the president’s behavior that they began investigating whether he had been working on behalf of Russia against American interests, according to former law enforcement officials and others familiar with the investigation.
> 
> The inquiry carried explosive implications. Counterintelligence investigators had to consider whether the president’s own actions constituted a possible threat to national security. Agents also sought to determine whether Mr. Trump was knowingly working for Russia or had unwittingly fallen under Moscow’s influence.
> 
> ...



NYT: FBI worried Trump was in Russian employ after Comey firing Another great monologue about this
.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 12, 2019)

_"FBI opened investigation Feared Trump secretly working for Russians"_

...coming as a surprise to no one.


----------



## BWK (Jan 12, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Super-Deluxe!


Trump actually is finished. If he isn't impeached, he's going to jail, or both.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 12, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> In the days after President Trump fired James B. Comey as F.B.I. director, law enforcement officials became so concerned by the president’s behavior that they began investigating whether he had been working on behalf of Russia against American interests, according to former law enforcement officials and others familiar with the investigation.
> 
> The inquiry carried explosive implications. Counterintelligence investigators had to consider whether the president’s own actions constituted a possible threat to national security. Agents also sought to determine whether Mr. Trump was knowingly working for Russia or had unwittingly fallen under Moscow’s influence.
> 
> ...


Who ordered this investigation of the new president?....and why?....this news proves Trump was wrongly investigated and survailed....Now we need to know why Obama ordered this if he did and if he didn't whoever did needs to go to prison....the NY Times has really stepped in it now.....


----------



## BWK (Jan 12, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> _"FBI opened investigation Feared Trump secretly working for Russians"_
> 
> ...coming as a surprise to no one.


Have you noticed Republicans never open a thread into Trump looking for the truth? Just shows who and what they really are.


----------



## Meister (Jan 12, 2019)

BWK said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > In the days after President Trump fired James B. Comey as F.B.I. director, law enforcement officials became so concerned by the president’s behavior that they began investigating whether he had been working on behalf of Russia against American interests, according to former law enforcement officials and others familiar with the investigation.
> ...


Nobody leaked any wrong doings......they just leaked that the FBI was worried about it, huh?
Seems to me if they leaked about an inquiry....they certainly would have leaked something 
incriminating......if there was something there other than a big fat greasy nothing burger.
But.....that's just me


----------



## xyz (Jan 12, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> _"FBI opened investigation Feared Trump secretly working for Russians"_
> 
> ...coming as a surprise to no one.


Wouldn't have been a surprise in 2016 either.


----------



## BWK (Jan 12, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > In the days after President Trump fired James B. Comey as F.B.I. director, law enforcement officials became so concerned by the president’s behavior that they began investigating whether he had been working on behalf of Russia against American interests, according to former law enforcement officials and others familiar with the investigation.
> ...


The article tells us why. Do you need additional help in understanding the why? Okay!     NYT's report of FBI concerns about Trump suggests further intel


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 12, 2019)

Someone needs to push a microphone in front of the magic Kenyan and get some fucking answers.....


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 12, 2019)

Why did you order this investigation Mr. Obama?......if you didn't who did...Mr Obama?....


----------



## BWK (Jan 12, 2019)

Meister said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


Exactly! "That's just me", which is worth teats on a bo hog.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 12, 2019)

BWK said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Super-Deluxe!
> ...


----------



## BWK (Jan 12, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> Why did you order this investigation Mr. Obama?......if you didn't who did...Mr Obama?....


Mr. Obama wasn't president in May of 2017. Stupid question!


----------



## Meister (Jan 12, 2019)

BWK said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Wow!   You got me good, brah. 
Now can you answer why there has been nothing leaked other than an inquiry?
Everyone reading this thread knows why you can't.


----------



## BWK (Jan 12, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


You're doing a good job. Keep it going.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 12, 2019)

BWK said:


> The article tells us why. Do you need additional help in understanding the why? Okay


But the investigation has found nothing...*who ordered it?* That person needs to explain himself....now.....you can not investigate a president just because he traveled to Russia in the past...that is not a good enough reason....Mr. Obama needs to step up to the microphone and explain this....


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 12, 2019)

BWK said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



What will you do when that doesn't happen?


----------



## Oddball (Jan 12, 2019)

BWK said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > _"FBI opened investigation Feared Trump secretly working for Russians"_
> ...


Many can see the truth: Lolberals are a bunch of butthurt sore losers, and will grasp at any straw to blame anyone but themselves for being losers.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 12, 2019)

I bet Obama is not happy about this story one bit....he is the new focal point thanks to the idiots at the NYTimes....Buuuuuaaaaahahahahahaha!!!!!!! Obama was the ONLY person that could have ordered this....oh boy here we go!.....


----------



## BWK (Jan 12, 2019)

Meister said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


Facts surrounding this case have been leaked out that prove multiple conspiracies by Trump and his team. And you are right, I do have you.  This has been an investigation into Trump's criminality for a long time. It's not just an inquiry. Where did that come from?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 12, 2019)

These dumbasses are so focused on bashing Trump, they don't realize that if it were to happen, Mike Pence is president.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 12, 2019)

Magic Kenyan!.....you have some splainin to do......


----------



## BWK (Jan 12, 2019)

Oddball said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


It's not the Liberals there apologist, it's law enforcement who have the facts of the case. And the losers are the American people who allowed this illegal election to happen.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 12, 2019)

LMAO!


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 12, 2019)

Come on CNN...get a crew to Obama's house pronto.....


----------



## BWK (Jan 12, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> Magic Kenyan!.....you have some splainin to do......


More idiotic posts that say nothing. So pitiful.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 12, 2019)

BWK said:


> Facts surrounding this case have been leaked out that prove multiple conspiracies by Trump and his team. And you are right, I do have you.  This has been an investigation into Trump's criminality for a long time. It's not just an inquiry. Where did that come from?


----------



## Meister (Jan 12, 2019)

BWK said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Wanna stick to the OP or do you need to go off the plantation?
The OP is specific, we aren't getting into the Mueller investigation, that's an entirely different animal.
But, I understand what libs do when they get pinched into a corner.
You just need to assume the position of respect.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 12, 2019)

Oddball said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Facts surrounding this case have been leaked out that prove multiple conspiracies by Trump and his team. And you are right, I do have you.  This has been an investigation into Trump's criminality for a long time. It's not just an inquiry. Where did that come from?



I have a collander just like that! With the Jewish star!


----------



## Norman (Jan 12, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...



The tax payers are done subsidizing your butthurt salve. You had your chance, you found nothing. That's because there is nothing. Now, there is an entire deep state to investigate so if you excuse me, this investigation is done.


----------



## BWK (Jan 12, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


I'm not doing anything. It will be up to our Constitution and the rule of law to decide if we still have a functioning society based on Madisonian Democracy. This is the test to see if we let our country fall into authoritarian dictatorship, or Constitutional rule.


----------



## BWK (Jan 12, 2019)

Norman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


It's almost done. It just isn't done in the direction you want it to go. It's been steadily going in the direction of the rule of law. You may have heard of it?


----------



## Norman (Jan 12, 2019)

BWK said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



If you haven't noticed, we don't have the 3rd world rule of "law" that you crave for. It's not enough simply to accuse someone to find them guilty. You would have so much more luck in Venezuela.


----------



## BWK (Jan 12, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> These dumbasses are so focused on bashing Trump, they don't realize that if it were to happen, Mike Pence is president.


Remember, this is an illegal election, and Pence is just as illegitimate as Trump.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 12, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> In the days after President Trump fired James B. Comey as F.B.I. director, law enforcement officials became so concerned by the president’s behavior that they began investigating whether he had been working on behalf of Russia against American interests, according to former law enforcement officials and others familiar with the investigation.
> 
> The inquiry carried explosive implications. Counterintelligence investigators had to consider whether the president’s own actions constituted a possible threat to national security. Agents also sought to determine whether Mr. Trump was knowingly working for Russia or had unwittingly fallen under Moscow’s influence.
> 
> ...


Drink up that grape koolaid, jackass.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 12, 2019)

BWK said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



So you can provide a link to one, amirite? Or was that not in your talking points for the day?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 12, 2019)

BWK said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > These dumbasses are so focused on bashing Trump, they don't realize that if it were to happen, Mike Pence is president.
> ...



What illegal election is there in 2019?


----------



## BWK (Jan 12, 2019)

Norman said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


Exactly! We have the Constitution. And the rule of law it represents has compiled multiple criminal conspiracies that can easily be proven by our law enforcement. We have enough in the public sphere to convict.


----------



## BWK (Jan 12, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


More retarded questions. Trump is not sending his best.


----------



## Meister (Jan 12, 2019)

BWK said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Really?????


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 12, 2019)

BWK said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...




I'm just some Joe-Blow American, but the more you type, the more I think you either are, or belong in, the booby hatch.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 12, 2019)

BWK said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Magic Kenyan!.....you have some splainin to do......
> ...


Are you kidding?...it says it all...finally the media has a strong reason to go to Obama for answers...now thanks to this story it will be Obama in the hot seat....


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 12, 2019)

BWK said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > These dumbasses are so focused on bashing Trump, they don't realize that if it were to happen, Mike Pence is president.
> ...


How was 2016 an 'illegal' election, besides the fact that a proven felon who compromised national security, was protected from going to prison, and had to be GIVEN the nomination she could not win - making HER an 'illegitimate' candidate, ran against Donald Trump?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 12, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



There's a reason they call him the "Magic" Kenyan. I wouldn't hold my breath until he's in that "hot seat" if I were you.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 12, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Well whether the media gets curious or not the people will see Obama must have been the person that started this whole newly reported investigation....


----------



## BWK (Jan 12, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Lol! Trump's going to beat him to it;  Napolitano on Collusion: Mueller Can Show Trump Campaign "Had A Connection To Russian Intelligence"


----------



## BWK (Jan 12, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


With the information the public already has, https://www.realclearpolitics.com/v..._connection_to_russian_intelligence.htmlObama will only be a fantasy for Republicans. The Trump goose is cooked.   The Trump trash can take to the streets soon.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 12, 2019)

BWK said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Napolitano is an attention whore and will say the most ridiculous things to get his name repeated by hopeful losers....he hasn't been right yet by the way....


----------



## Oddball (Jan 12, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


----------



## Meister (Jan 12, 2019)

BWK said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


From your source....*The question is, was this in return for a promise of something from the Russians, and did the candidate, now the president, know about it?
*
This is not evidence....next?


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 12, 2019)

This latest story is a sign of desperation by the anti Trump media...and look at the dupes believing it will take down Trump.....LMFAO


----------



## edward37 (Jan 12, 2019)

Norman said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > The FBI has some public relations to work on after what that shitstain Comey pulled
> ...


You and sassyvitch believed all republican BS about Hillary


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 12, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> In the days after President Trump fired James B. Comey as F.B.I. director, law enforcement officials became so concerned by the president’s behavior that they began investigating whether he had been working on behalf of Russia against American interests, according to former law enforcement officials and others familiar with the investigation.
> 
> The inquiry carried explosive implications. Counterintelligence investigators had to consider whether the president’s own actions constituted a possible threat to national security. Agents also sought to determine whether Mr. Trump was knowingly working for Russia or had unwittingly fallen under Moscow’s influence.
> 
> ...



If our President is a FSB agent, unfit is not the correct adjective. If he is then he is arrested if he is not then you agree to leave this board forever. Deal?


----------



## Oddball (Jan 12, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> Napolitano is an attention whore and will say the most ridiculous things to get his name repeated by hopeful losers....he hasn't been right yet by the way....


He's far more often correct than wrong....He's a judicial branch guy who rightly suspicious of those in power....But I think he's trying a little too hard to burnish his anti-executive branch bona fides in this instance.


----------



## BWK (Jan 12, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> This latest story is a sign of desperation by the anti Trump media...and look at the dupes believing it will take down Trump.....LMFAO


This is the anti-Trump media?


----------



## BWK (Jan 12, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Napolitano is an attention whore and will say the most ridiculous things to get his name repeated by hopeful losers....he hasn't been right yet by the way....
> ...


Without a legal argument ,your words mean nothing.


----------



## BWK (Jan 12, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > In the days after President Trump fired James B. Comey as F.B.I. director, law enforcement officials became so concerned by the president’s behavior that they began investigating whether he had been working on behalf of Russia against American interests, according to former law enforcement officials and others familiar with the investigation.
> ...


There is no "IF". Trump has been compromised and multiple conspiracies have been proven.


----------



## JLW (Jan 12, 2019)

Meister said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


The fact that the FBI was alarmed enough to open an investigation into the Trump national security threat may not be evidence in itself, though I suspect there is much that has not been released,   it should be enough for any person that values country over party or person to question their support for this individual.  Trump's pre- and post election conduct and statements is more than enough evidence to raise reasonable suspicion of Trump's motives.  At least to rational actors.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 12, 2019)

BWK said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...



Lie. Campaign not Trump!!! This is about Manafort.


----------



## Meister (Jan 12, 2019)

BWK said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > This latest story is a sign of desperation by the anti Trump media...and look at the dupes believing it will take down Trump.....LMFAO
> ...


Might want to read post 371.
Also, yes, Shephard Smith is very anti Trump


----------



## Meister (Jan 12, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Show the damn evidence.  Everything else has been leaked, but the evidence.
Seems from your post that the bar just can't get any lower for reasonable suspicion.  At least to rational actors


----------



## BWK (Jan 12, 2019)

Meister said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Napolitano is the judge giving the opinion, not Smith. Nice dodge.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 12, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> The fact that the FBI was alarmed enough to open an investigation into the Trump national security threat may not be evidence in itself, though I suspect there is much that has not been released,   it should be enough for any person that values country over party or person to question their support for this individual.  Trump's pre- and post election conduct and statements is more than enough evidence to raise reasonable suspicion of Trump's motives.  At least to rational actors.


They were alarmed alright....Alarmed that the fat shrew lost and that their lawless domestic spying scam would be uncovered.

And I called this back in 2002, in objection to the Patriot Act...It would eventually be abused, and wormy little hack shitheels like you would totally look the other way....Boy was I ever right!


----------



## Meister (Jan 12, 2019)

BWK said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


What?  That quote was from the judge and not Shep  The judge can't even link it without it being a question.  But, nice try.


----------



## BWK (Jan 12, 2019)

Meister said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


It's already been posted on this thread. The evidence that has been provided leaves no wiggle room for Trump to get out of. There simply is no where for him to go. When you get caught lying about private polling data that Manafort provided to Russia on behalf of Trump to his benefit in the election, there simply is no where for Trump to go. It proves the illegality of this election. And nothing you can find legally can change that.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 12, 2019)

BWK said:


> osted on this thread. The evidence that has been provided leaves no wiggle room for Trump do get out of. There simply is no where for him to go. When you get caught lying about private polling data that Manafort provided to Russia on behalf of Trump to his benefit in the election, there simply is no where for Trump to go. It proves the illegality of this election. And nothing you can find legally can change that.


----------



## Meister (Jan 12, 2019)

BWK said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


Show where Trump is guilty in the eyes of the law of anything, go ahead, do it.
Please don't give me Stormy Daniels


----------



## BWK (Jan 12, 2019)

Meister said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


I already did with the links I posted. You just can't deal with reality.


----------



## JLW (Jan 12, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > The fact that the FBI was alarmed enough to open an investigation into the Trump national security threat may not be evidence in itself, though I suspect there is much that has not been released,   it should be enough for any person that values country over party or person to question their support for this individual.  Trump's pre- and post election conduct and statements is more than enough evidence to raise reasonable suspicion of Trump's motives.  At least to rational actors.
> ...


Hey, I was vehemently opposed to the Patriot Act.  The FBI investigation has nothing to do with that Act. It has to do with Trump's conduct.  Unlike you and others like you, I will not look the  other  way if there is reasonable suspicion that fhe COC is compromised to a hostile foreign power.


----------



## BWK (Jan 12, 2019)

Oddball said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > osted on this thread. The evidence that has been provided leaves no wiggle room for Trump do get out of. There simply is no where for him to go. When you get caught lying about private polling data that Manafort provided to Russia on behalf of Trump to his benefit in the election, there simply is no where for Trump to go. It proves the illegality of this election. And nothing you can find legally can change that.


Anytime!


----------



## Oddball (Jan 12, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> Hey, I was vehemently opposed to the Patriot Act.  The FBI investigation has nothing to do with that Act. It has to do with Trump's conduct.  Unlike you and others like you, I will not look the other  way if there is reasonable suspicion that fhe COC is compromised.


And now you're all for it, if it gets Trump....FISA was abused to spy on him and you don't GAF....You're an intellectually bankrupt, wormy little hack.


----------



## Meister (Jan 12, 2019)

BWK said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


YOU DID NOT


----------



## JLW (Jan 12, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, I was vehemently opposed to the Patriot Act.  The FBI investigation has nothing to do with that Act. It has to do with Trump's conduct.  Unlike you and others like you, I will not look the other  way if there is reasonable suspicion that fhe COC is compromised.
> ...


Are you that dense you can't understand my simple point.  It went so far over your head, you will need to contact SETI to grasp it.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 12, 2019)

BWK said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Too much of a dullard to see he's being mocked.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 12, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


FY, hack.


----------



## BWK (Jan 12, 2019)

BWK said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...





Meister said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


The mods advised me that I posted it five times. If you aren't lazy, you'll find it for yourself.


----------



## Meister (Jan 12, 2019)

BWK said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


And that didn't show evidence.  It was an opinion, not evidence.


----------



## The Purge (Jan 12, 2019)

konradv said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...


Link let's see who reported it!


----------



## MACAULAY (Jan 12, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> Rubbish and trash. This is the new right-wing talking point as it is the second thread on this topic.  Anything to avoid the fact that Trump was considered a national security threat.   Pitiful.


______________________

Being considered a "National Security Threat" by the Obama/Clinton Crime Cartel is a high compliment.  But, it was illegal and some people need to be tried for Sedition and perhaps Treason.


----------



## BWK (Jan 12, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, I was vehemently opposed to the Patriot Act.  The FBI investigation has nothing to do with that Act. It has to do with Trump's conduct.  Unlike you and others like you, I will not look the other  way if there is reasonable suspicion that fhe COC is compromised.
> ...


There was/is no evidence of FISA abuse. That is old news where nothing was found. You are lying.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 12, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> FBI considers Trump a danger to our country
> 
> Says a lot about Crooked Donnie


By "the FBI" you mean some rogue treasonous agents in the FBI who deserve to be hanged.

It's no surprise that you support treason.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 12, 2019)

Tax Man said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Rubbish and trash. This is the new right-wing talking point as it is the second thread on this topic.  Anything to avoid the fact the Trump was considered a national security threat.   Pitiful.
> ...


No, the agents who concocted this investigation are the security threat.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 12, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> Rubbish and trash. This is the new right-wing talking point as it is the second thread on this topic.  Anything to avoid the fact that Trump was considered a national security threat.   Pitiful.


----------



## BWK (Jan 12, 2019)

Meister said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


There is no such thing as evidence of lying being an opinion. Manafort's lawyers did not contest the claim, erasing any possibility of this being an opinion. Get a clue.


----------



## The Purge (Jan 12, 2019)

BWK said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


Devin Nunes says ex-top FBI lawyer's testimony is 'absolute proof' of FISA abuse
Washington Examiner
Oct 7, 2018 · "So you want your the evidence of FISA abuse? ... The ex-top lawyer at the FBI, James Baker, told congressional investigators last ...


----------



## Oddball (Jan 12, 2019)

The Purge said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


Like I said, they don't GAF about police state abuses, as long as they get Trump or anyone else who gets in their way.

As always, the ends justify the means....The notion that the democrats are the  party of civil liberties is dead, dead, dead.


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Jan 12, 2019)

Investigating possible treason is itself an act of high treason? Smells like desperation in here.


----------



## BWK (Jan 12, 2019)

The Purge said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


That claim by Nunes was blown away by Trump to let DOJ look into it. The fact that Nunes got caught making up stories about the investigation from the beginning, put Nunes in the safe space he needed to go to. Which was out of mind, out of body, and out of the building. Nunes blew his chance at being credible when he went and concocted a make believe story. This is what Republicans in Congress do best.


----------



## caddo kid (Jan 12, 2019)

Doc7505 said:


> *HIGH TREASON: NY Times Reveals Formation of Active FBI Coup Against President Trump*
> 
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...andish-rumors/
> ...




So, what are the main details of this claimed 'coup?'

I haven't heard about anyone attempting  to remove Trump from office so, please fill US in on the main points.

AS A SIDE NOTE: we do have a CT section; that's where the thread belongs, IMO.


----------



## BWK (Jan 12, 2019)

Oddball said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Your ranting isn't going to change what the law already has on Trump. And it is a lot.  Trump will get Trump. Not some non-existent police state.


----------



## caddo kid (Jan 12, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Declas
> 
> Military Tribunal
> 
> Firing Squads



For administration officials; correct?


----------



## Oddball (Jan 12, 2019)

Stormy Daniels said:


> Investigating possible treason is itself an act of high treason? Smells like desperation in here.


Possibly not hyperbole....Treason is applicable in a state of war, which we've essentially been under since Chimpy McShrub declared the national emergency know as the "war on terrorism".


----------



## caddo kid (Jan 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Rubbish and trash. This is the new right-wing talking point as it is the second thread on this topic.  Anything to avoid the fact that Trump was considered a national security threat.   Pitiful.




Nice photo but I can't figure out which one is Trump Jr., which one is Melania, and which one is Trump.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 12, 2019)

BWK said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


A lot of nothing....If there was anything of substance, one of Muller's goon squad would have leaked something to their dutiful little toadies in the media...You chumps don't have so much as a popcorn fart, and you know it.

None of which changes the fact that you're 100% behind the police state, NSA spying, abuses of FISA and the Patriot Act, and any other means -legal or not- to get one man....What short-sighted and pathetic little fools you are.


----------



## BWK (Jan 12, 2019)

Oddball said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


Mueller doesn't leak. It's not in his job description. And none of your claims are based in fact or proof. You are a hate raged liar, who is naked as a Jay bird to make any sort of intelligent rebuttals to any of these claims of yours. If you had any argument, you and your hood rat Republicans you voted for wouldn't be sitting at the back of the bus by letting the real truth get in front of them. Face it, facts and the truth have kicked your ass.


----------



## forkup (Jan 12, 2019)

blackhawk said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


You were implying that the FBI investigating Trumps relationship to Russia was unwarranted. I explained why they did it. You now seem to want to move the goalpost to "yes they had reason but nothing he did was illegal." Kind of depends on the conclusion of the investigation don't you think? First, interfering in an investigation IS illegal. Something that is very easily argued because Trump confessed that he fired the head of the agency that was conducting that investigation exactly BECAUSE his agency was conducting that investigation.Second there are multiple statutes that might be applicable IF they would find that Trump indeed was a Russian asset. From something as benign as simple corruption, through money laundering, all the way to treason.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 12, 2019)

BWK said:


> Mueller doesn't leak. It's not in his job description. And none of your claims are based in fact or proof. You are a hate raged liar, who is naked as a Jay bird to make any sort of intelligent rebuttals to any of these claims of yours. If you had any argument, you and your hood rat Republicans you voted for wouldn't be sitting at the back of the bus by letting the real truth get in front of them. Face it, facts and the truth have kicked your ass.


Got-dammit are you one naive sumbitch!...One of the top traits of partisan hacks everywhere.

And you wouldn't know the truth if it kicked you in your tiny little nut sack.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 12, 2019)

And it's important to realize that counter intel investigations are not predicated on illegal activity necessarily. They are predicated on someone acting in the interests of a foreign power.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 12, 2019)

Stormy Daniels said:


> Investigating possible treason is itself an act of high treason? Smells like desperation in here.


It is when it's just a ruse to stage a coup against a lawfully elected President.  The FBI had no basis for investigating Trump.  None.  There are regulations and procedures to be followed when they start investigating people.  The can't do it just because they don't like Trump.


----------



## forkup (Jan 12, 2019)

Oddball said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Mueller doesn't leak. It's not in his job description. And none of your claims are based in fact or proof. You are a hate raged liar, who is naked as a Jay bird to make any sort of intelligent rebuttals to any of these claims of yours. If you had any argument, you and your hood rat Republicans you voted for wouldn't be sitting at the back of the bus by letting the real truth get in front of them. Face it, facts and the truth have kicked your ass.
> ...


I think you are the one that is the partisan hack. Prosecutors hate leaks because it makes their job more difficult. The more information that is available to the public, the easier it is for the defense to argue that their client can't have an impartial jury.


----------



## caddo kid (Jan 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> > Investigating possible treason is itself an act of high treason? Smells like desperation in here.
> ...



IMO they did have good reason to investigate.

Are you really that stupid?


----------



## BWK (Jan 12, 2019)

Oddball said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Mueller doesn't leak. It's not in his job description. And none of your claims are based in fact or proof. You are a hate raged liar, who is naked as a Jay bird to make any sort of intelligent rebuttals to any of these claims of yours. If you had any argument, you and your hood rat Republicans you voted for wouldn't be sitting at the back of the bus by letting the real truth get in front of them. Face it, facts and the truth have kicked your ass.
> ...


Your posts are the gifts that keep on giving. Your claims still go no where, because you are a liar for one, and the claims can't be proven. Which is why you haven't proven them. Your own posts speak for the bankrupt abilities absent of any rebuttals to defend your points.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 12, 2019)

forkup said:


> I think you are the one that is the partisan hack. Prosecutors hate leaks because it makes there job more difficult. The more information that is available to the public, the easier it is for the defense to argue that their client can't have an impartial jury.


Yeah, right...Just keep your head shoved up the ass of the police state...The ends justify the means, rube.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 12, 2019)

BWK said:


> Your posts are the gifts that keep on giving. Your claims still go no where, because you are a liar for one, and the claims can't be proven. Which is why you haven't proven them. Your own posts speak for the bankrupt abilities absent of any rebuttals to defend your points.


Just listen to who is saying someone else's claims can't be proven....We've gone nearly two years, and you freaks have exactly two things: jack & shit......That and "any day now....any day now....any day now...."


----------



## forkup (Jan 12, 2019)

Oddball said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > I think you are the one that is the partisan hack. Prosecutors hate leaks because it makes there job more difficult. The more information that is available to the public, the easier it is for the defense to argue that their client can't have an impartial jury.
> ...


Oddball, insulting a person and calling them names tells me one thing. Guess what ...... It's not, "I'm talking to a stable genius who has lots of interesting things to say."


----------



## BWK (Jan 12, 2019)

forkup said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


 I hope someone reads this sentence besides me. Duh! Of course they do not want to "make their job more difficult" you idiot. 





> The more information that is available to the public, the easier it is for the defense to argue that their client can't have an impartial jury.


 It is also very easy to spoliate that evidence to taint it in a way to obstruct the investigation. Don't you know any damn thing? This is exactly what Trump and his Republican hood rats have been trying to do.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 12, 2019)

Oddball said:


> A lot of nothing....If there was anything of substance, one of Muller's goon squad would have leaked something to their dutiful little toadies in the media...You chumps don't have so much as a popcorn fart, and you know it.





caddo kid said:


> IMO they did have good reason to investigate.
> 
> Are you really that stupid?



Yes they are


----------



## forkup (Jan 12, 2019)

BWK said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


LOL BWK I was actually adding arguments to your points.


----------



## BWK (Jan 12, 2019)

Oddball said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Your posts are the gifts that keep on giving. Your claims still go no where, because you are a liar for one, and the claims can't be proven. Which is why you haven't proven them. Your own posts speak for the bankrupt abilities absent of any rebuttals to defend your points.
> ...


Poor thing! Ranting and crying like a baby because the lies, didn't help you or Trump, and the law and the truth buried you as well. 

But ha, if it's any help, our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 12, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of nothing....If there was anything of substance, one of Muller's goon squad would have leaked something to their dutiful little toadies in the media...You chumps don't have so much as a popcorn fart, and you know it.
> ...


IOW, you two schmucks have nothing but opinions and recriminations of those who question them...Not evidence of anything, by any stretch.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 12, 2019)

blackhawk said:


> So a President doing something they have the legal constitutional authority to do fire an FBI director means they are working for the Russians wow seriously fucking wow.


No, the article clearly states that it was his many other comments and actions that led to this.


----------



## BWK (Jan 12, 2019)

forkup said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...


A response that doesn't make any sense is always the best distraction the Right can offer.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 12, 2019)

The Purge said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


Devin Nunes, the castrated white house spy? Who cares what he thinks?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 12, 2019)

Oddball said:


> If there was anything of substance, one of Muller's goon squad would have leaked something to their dutiful little toadies in the media..


Hahaha....the Trump cultists' last, best hope....a fantasy.....


----------



## caddo kid (Jan 12, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



that is all the OP has.

according to multiple press reports the FBI initiated an investigation after  The Giant Orange Anus fired Comey & then told the  RUSSIANS why he fired Comey.
WHY in Hell would The Giant Orange Anus have any reason whatsoever to discuss any of that with ANY Russians, in The White House?

IMO that is enuff of a reason to investigate.

Fvck Trump ......... he is a dumb azz if for nothing more than running his bloated fvcking mouth, 24/7 ............


----------



## Oddball (Jan 12, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > If there was anything of substance, one of Muller's goon squad would have leaked something to their dutiful little toadies in the media..
> ...


Another happy head, shoved up the ass of the police state.

I bet Meuller's colon smells like a pine forest in springtime, huh


----------



## forkup (Jan 12, 2019)

BWK said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Again not right wing. I was pointing out that the assertion that Mueller would leak is bogus, precisely because it's against their interest. Can I ask, are you really that hard up to attack people that disagree, or seemingly even those that agree with you?


----------



## BWK (Jan 12, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Exactly! They used him up like a wet rag and got nothing but humiliation, exposed lies, and obstruction. He should be in jail for his criminal behavior. He took an oath. What a piece of shit he is.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 12, 2019)

forkup said:


> Again not right wing. I was pointing out that the assertion that Mueller would leak is bogus, precisely because it's against their interest. Can I ask are you really that hard up to attack people that disagree, or seemingly even those that agree with you?


It's totally in his interest....His job is to obfuscate and distract the abuses of FISA, NSA spying, and the Patriot Act by his buddies in the FBI....Leaking juicy shit to his lackeys in the media would provide oodles of such cover.....But since he has neither jack nor shit, all he's left with is trying to squeeze a few peripheral characters to try and intimidate them into "composing" for him, which all of them have refused to do.


----------



## BWK (Jan 12, 2019)

forkup said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...


I take being called a "partisan hack" somewhat in disagreement with my views. Not sure how you see that as agreeing with me?


----------



## BWK (Jan 12, 2019)

Oddball said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > Again not right wing. I was pointing out that the assertion that Mueller would leak is bogus, precisely because it's against their interest. Can I ask are you really that hard up to attack people that disagree, or seemingly even those that agree with you?
> ...


    According to who? You? There you go again with the lying and the made up facts. There is no such thing as doing things for his buddies. If it were true, you would have produced the proof. Stop being a cry baby and a sore loser. It's pathetic.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 12, 2019)

BWK said:


> According to who? You? There you go again with the lying and the made up facts. There is no such thing as doing things for his buddies. If it were true, you would have produced the proof. Stop being a cry baby and a sore loser. It's pathetic.


You really have NFI about the incestuous relationships between Meuller, Comey, McCabe, Rosenstein, Weissman, and the rest of that establishment Stasi goon squad, do you?

I'd bet you'd be all up on who those people are, and the stench of their long crooked history, if they were after a player for your team....But they're not, so you don't GAF.

As pointed out earlier; the ends justify the means....Democrats uber alles.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 12, 2019)

caddo kid said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Stormy Daniels said:
> ...


Your opinion isn't worth jack shit.


----------



## forkup (Jan 12, 2019)

BWK said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Since I wasn't the one calling you such, but rather me calling Oddball that, I was agreeing with you.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 12, 2019)

Oddball said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > According to who? You? There you go again with the lying and the made up facts. There is no such thing as doing things for his buddies. If it were true, you would have produced the proof. Stop being a cry baby and a sore loser. It's pathetic.
> ...


How does it feel odd one supporting a fn traitor  like trump??  What does that make you??


----------



## iceberg (Jan 12, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> Rubbish and trash. This is the new right-wing talking point as it is the second thread on this topic.  Anything to avoid the fact that Trump was considered a national security threat.   Pitiful.


anything to think that he is.

rubbidh.


----------



## BWK (Jan 12, 2019)

Oddball said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > According to who? You? There you go again with the lying and the made up facts. There is no such thing as doing things for his buddies. If it were true, you would have produced the proof. Stop being a cry baby and a sore loser. It's pathetic.
> ...


And you produce nothing for verification. You are foaming at the keyboard with lies and hate. Post after post, you make yourself into an idiot by not backing up what you say. Do you enjoy it when someone like me systematically breaks you down into smaller and smaller pieces, totally dismantling your statements that look like empty egg shells?


----------



## Oddball (Jan 12, 2019)

edward37 said:


> How does it feel odd one supporting a fn traitor  like trump??  What does that make you??


I'm in opposition to the police state, the Patriot Act, the sham that is the FISA star chamber, NSA spying, militarization of police, etcetera, just as I have *always* been....And you can ask anyone who knows me if that's true ....That my adherence to these principles lands me on the side of the Cheeto is incidental.

If anyone is a traitor, it's nattering jackasses like you, who throw civil liberties to the wind when it suits your perverted politics.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 12, 2019)

BWK said:


> And you produce nothing for verification. You are foaming at the keyboard with lies and hate. Post after post, you make yourself into an idiot by not backing up what you say. Do you enjoy it when someone like me systematically breaks you down into smaller and smaller pieces, totally dismantling your statements that look like empty egg shells?


What would you accept as evidence?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 12, 2019)

debbiedowner said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...




Are you STILL lying about the Washington Free Beacon, even after being corrected  DOZENS of times.

You Stalinists are pathological sociopaths.


----------



## BWK (Jan 12, 2019)

forkup said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...


Okay, got it. My apologies, It gets confusing sometimes. I'll try and be more alert to that next time.


----------



## forkup (Jan 12, 2019)

BWK said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


No problem it's happened to me before to.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 12, 2019)

Oddball said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > And you produce nothing for verification. You are foaming at the keyboard with lies and hate. Post after post, you make yourself into an idiot by not backing up what you say. Do you enjoy it when someone like me systematically breaks you down into smaller and smaller pieces, totally dismantling your statements that look like empty egg shells?
> ...




Don't waste your breath.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 12, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Oh, I want to hear it...I have my suspicions, but I want to hear what evidence that any of them would accept, which would show to them what corrupt slime that their Stasi heroes are.


----------



## BWK (Jan 12, 2019)

Oddball said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > And you produce nothing for verification. You are foaming at the keyboard with lies and hate. Post after post, you make yourself into an idiot by not backing up what you say. Do you enjoy it when someone like me systematically breaks you down into smaller and smaller pieces, totally dismantling your statements that look like empty egg shells?
> ...


Lot's of things you can't produce because it's all conjecture. They're simply lies.

You can't prove that it is Mueller's job to obfuscate for FISA and the NSA. Those are just lies. Which is how it is so easy to bury you with them. People like you just don't have the sense to know that you don't posses the raw intelligence and information for a having or maintaining an intelligent debate. Rants, hatred, misinformation, lies all come with a price. That price is you being the idiot at the end of the conversation. Because we certainly can't call it a debate. You showed up here with nothing intelligent to debate, because you can't produce anything. Why people show up here to just rant and lie then make fools of themselves is something I have no interest in or understanding. That's  the difference between you and me. You won't see me here unless I can back up what I say.


----------



## forkup (Jan 12, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...





Oddball said:


> His job is to obfuscate and distract the abuses of FISA


For this I would want you to establish that Mueller has found no evidence of wrongdoing in the Trump campaign? And establish that Mueller was protecting FISA courts instead of investigating a possible crime.


Oddball said:


> But since he has neither jack nor shit


For this I want a satisfactory answer for the stuff that is now available in the public realm


Oddball said:


> NFI about the incestuous relationships between Meuller, Comey, McCabe, Rosenstein, Weissman


This you would first need to explain before I can tell you what evidence I would accept.


Oddball said:


> As pointed out earlier; the ends justify the means....Democrats uber alles.


 For this I would want you to establish that the probe was started by Democrats


GO!!!


----------



## Oddball (Jan 12, 2019)

BWK said:


> Lot's of things you can't produce because it's all conjecture. They're simply lies.
> 
> You can't prove that it is Mueller's job to obfuscate for FISA and the NSA. Those are just lies. Which is how it is so easy to bury you with them. People like you just don't have the sense to know that you don't posses the raw intelligence and information for a having or maintaining an intelligent debate. Rants, hatred, misinformation, lies all come with a price. That price is you being the idiot at the end of the conversation. Because we certainly can't call it a debate. You showed up here with nothing intelligent to debate, because you can't produce anything. Why people show up here to just rant and lie then make fools of themselves is something I have no interest in or understanding. That's  the difference between you and me. You won't see me here unless I can back up what I say.


I'll take that as a long-winded way of saying "nothing".

Thanks for playing, hack


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 12, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


Another whiny little trump cultist, providing cover for the Russian spy in the white house....


----------



## BWK (Jan 12, 2019)

forkup said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Thanks! You answered his question, way better than I ever could.


----------



## forkup (Jan 12, 2019)

BWK said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


Welcome


----------



## BWK (Jan 12, 2019)

Oddball said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Lot's of things you can't produce because it's all conjecture. They're simply lies.
> ...


You took it the way you conveniently had to take it, knowing you can't back up your claims. The same thing I've been saying. See how easy this is? You have no competing debate material to work with, so you go to lies and rants.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 12, 2019)

forkup said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


It's all laid out in these sources:

Licensed To Lie

https://www.amazon.com/Russia-Hoax-Illicit-Hillary-Clinton/dp/0062872745&tag=ff0d01-20

But I really don't expect hyper-partisans, who are making every excuse that they can for the excesses and abuses of the police state, to actually read anything longer than a blog post for Vox, HuffingPiant, or Daily Kooks....So there's that.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 12, 2019)

*How the big new New York Times scoop changes our understanding of the Trump-Russia probe*

"We’ve known for some time that the FBI launched a counterintelligence investigation into the Trump campaign’s Russia links in July 2016, and that they began investigating the president himself for obstruction of justice in May 2017.

"But this is the first outright confirmation that at a certain moment, the FBI explicitly began investigating _Donald Trump’s_ Russia ties — including whether, as president, he was acting on Russia’s behalf."

*The "Red Don's" Russian connections go back decades and likely include money laundering for the Russian mafia.*
*



*
*If so, there's no doubt concerning where his loyalties lie.*

*Trump’s Russian Mafia Connections Exposed*


----------



## forkup (Jan 12, 2019)

Oddball said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


So when I ask you to establish certain things, you give me books I need to read? It's impossible to give concise answers to what I ask?


----------



## Oddball (Jan 12, 2019)

forkup said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...


I've read them, you have not....Too bad for you....But I pretty much knew that you and the rest of the hack squad would reject  anything put in front of you to begin with....Thanks for confirming my suspicions.


----------



## forkup (Jan 12, 2019)

Oddball said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


Lol I don't want to spend time to read a book before I continue a conversation so I'm rejecting evidence? Oddball if you can not answer single line questions within the format of a forum I don't think you have a way to answer. You have google, nothing prevents you from using relevant excerpts from the books you gave. The only thing you gave me was a claim that said these books answer my standards of proof. It's like someone claiming the bible has the answers if you just believe hard enough.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 12, 2019)

Bongino lays it all out here:


----------



## Oddball (Jan 12, 2019)

georgephillip said:


> *How the big new New York Times scoop changes our understanding of the Trump-Russia probe*
> 
> "We’ve known for some time that the FBI launched a counterintelligence investigation into the Trump campaign’s Russia links in July 2016, and that they began investigating the president himself for obstruction of justice in May 2017.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oddball (Jan 12, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Bongino lays it all out here:


But....but....but....but....*HANNITY!*.....*LEVIN!*....*FOX NEWS!*....*TALK RADIO!*...

We're both right....The partisan goof troop of Stasi bootlickers don't want to know...Democrats uber alles!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 12, 2019)

Oddball said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


As if you have ever read a single word of that book by that partisan hack....


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 12, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Bongino lays it all out here:


Oh look, you furiously googled for an agreeable opinion... good for you.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 12, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...



You just hate him because he's black.

And a fuckload smarter than you - but then who isn't....


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 12, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


Haha, another racist thinks he can cover for himself by calling everyone else racist... sorry Cletus, you don't fool anyone.


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Jan 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> It is when it's just a ruse to stage a coup against a lawfully elected President.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 12, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> As if you have ever read a single word of that book by that partisan hack....


There you have it....Another one who confirms my suspicions...Thanks for falling for it, fool.


----------



## Shrimpbox (Jan 12, 2019)

Stormy Daniels said:


> Investigating possible treason is itself an act of high treason? Smells like desperation in here.


So it can’t ever be investigated? Yeah right.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 12, 2019)

Shrimpbox said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> > Investigating possible treason is itself an act of high treason? Smells like desperation in here.
> ...


The FBI can do know wrong.  How dare anyone question the motives of the G-men?  Only a traitor would do such a thing.


----------



## beautress (Jan 12, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> In the days after President Trump fired James B. Comey as F.B.I. director, law enforcement officials became so concerned by the president’s behavior that they began investigating whether he had been working on behalf of Russia against American interests, according to former law enforcement officials and others familiar with the investigation.
> 
> The inquiry carried explosive implications. Counterintelligence investigators had to consider whether the president’s own actions constituted a possible threat to national security. Agents also sought to determine whether Mr. Trump was knowingly working for Russia or had unwittingly fallen under Moscow’s influence.
> 
> ...


Trump told the truth, all else is dross.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 12, 2019)

caddo kid said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Declas
> ...



Leaders of a failed coup


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 12, 2019)

Too bad the FBI didn't tell us any of this prior to the 2016 presidential election.  Comey puked on Hillary - but not Trump.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 12, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Bongino lays it all out here:
> ...



No, I've known about it for a week or two now.

I bet you don't watch it, but the info has been made available to you.


----------



## Qball (Jan 12, 2019)

NYT reports the FBI opened inquiry into Trump-Russian collusion after he fired Comey

Let's assume this is true. Doesn't this basically confirm that this entire Russia investigation was bullshit from day one?

OK, they suspected Trump had Russian ties because between him not talking shit about Vladimir Putin and firing Comey, they figured Russia might have something on Trump. They're trying to act like this is all S.O.P., but somebody okay'd opening a file on _The President of the United States_ because he fired their boss, *which he had every right to do*.

It puts a lot of things into focus, including why Rod Rosenstein basically defied DOJ guidelines in appointing Mueller. It looks like Rosenstein tried to cover for McCabe after the FBI took the highly controversial and legally dubious step of investigating the President by appointing Mueller quickly after Comey's firing, to avoid the FBI investigating Trump getting out into the press and to avoid it looking like retaliation and the *cough*Deep State*cough for firing Comey. 

The idea that Trump has been investigated by the FBI and DOJ because they didn't like some of the rhetoric he used with regards to Russia -- and I don't say that diminish anything Trump's said, but just making the point that Trump shit-talking and Gift of Gab alarmed career federal lawyers and investigators such that they took the bold step of investigating the fucking President -- is crazy and it should make everyone worried about our freedoms going forward if this is the road we've gone down.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> How dare anyone question the motives of the G-men?


Question away....but in reality, what you are doing is much worse...


----------



## kyzr (Jan 12, 2019)

Here are two videos that explain in detail how the deep state subverted the Constitution and meddled in the 2016 election
Judicial Watch 15-minutes      Dan Bongino  28-minutes


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 12, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...



You TDS retards are about TWO YEARS BEHIND this story.. 

*This is why there are about 12 of the highest FBI officials from that period FIRED, DEMOTED, or resigned with their tails tucked between their legs. Because THEY COLLUDED with Fusion GPS on that failed POS "Russian Dossier" that Hillary paid for... 
*
Comey himself has said that without the phony dossier -- there would NOT have been a request to use the Big Brother NSA Domestic Spying machine on the Trump Campaign.. You all have funnied your way into complete moronic oblivion... I (We) have been telling you this for over 2 years... 

Not only about the spying on Trump Associates with an illegally gotten FISA warrant. It's also about the "Insurance Policy" that Strzok referred to in those "lover's emails".. Just the fact that the HEAD of FBI INtel services was running a covert operation to smear an opposition political campaign while he was banging an associate without DECLARING IT to his Security Officer -- tells you how out of control this group was. NOBODY with clearances like that can have an affair and not divulge it and still keep their clearances. 

The insurance policy was a PREQUEL to the spying. Strzok and others "set-up" several Trump Associates with a covert INtel op run thru Halper in the UK.. They approached Paige, PapaDop, Caputo and others with "phony Russian contacts" and "infected them" with news that the Russians had dirt on Hillary.. The ONLY THING these guys knew about the Russians and Hillary is what this STING OPERATION exposed them to.. 

The sting made it a simple job to HARASS and TRAP these people once a special counsel was appointed.. But even MUELLER KNOWS that what ever PapaDop and Caputo and Paige KNEW --- came from their OWN US INTEL guys in that "prequel" spying campaign.. 

Oh ---- Y'all will get this right eventually.. When Mueller wraps up and can't scream like a baby that the IG or the Special Investigation Unit headed by Huber is using "information from active Spec Counsel investigations"

John Huber FBI-Justice Department probe shrouded in mystery


NY Times is "softening" the blow for when the REAL Russian collusion investigations and indictments begin...


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 12, 2019)

*Stay ON this topic and off each other's backs..  Getting too personal in here... 
*


----------



## foggedinn (Jan 12, 2019)

Our president has a lot of control of our foreign policy. The accusations seem all to be tied to his approach to Russia.
 The congressional  use of sanctions has entered the theatre of the absurd. Micro managing our foreign policy is not a good idea.
 Just from a personal point of view, I'm glad it's a man that all this crap is being flung at and not a woman.


----------



## beautress (Jan 12, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



<<<<<< G O N G >>>>>>
<<<<<< You're W R O N G !!! >>>>>> 
​


----------



## beautress (Jan 12, 2019)

foggedinn said:


> Our president has a lot of control of our foreign policy. The accusations seem all to be tied to his approach to Russia.
> The congressional  use of sanctions has entered the theatre of the absurd. Micro managing our foreign policy is not a good idea.
> Just from a personal point of view, I'm glad it's a man that all this crap is being flung at and not a woman.


No, it was the corrupt campaign strategy of President Trump's loyal opposition party leader. And she is a serially corrupt hit woman since her AK-47-toting days at Princeton when students broke into the administration there with leftist demands. She is still projecting the word "collusion" against any luckless political opponent she perceives will beat her unless she dredges up something that will horrify Americans against any and all of them, their staff, their supporters, and their voters. And her "worshippers" get really good pay from one of her billionaire sponsors.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 12, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> Too bad the FBI didn't tell us any of this prior to the 2016 presidential election.  Comey puked on Hillary - but not Trump.




They would have if they had found anything on Trump. However, back then, as well as now: They found no evidence of wrongdoing. They've been trying, just not succeeding.


----------



## JLW (Jan 12, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



 Here are some more fun facts coming out about the Trump/Putin Russia connection.

President Trump has gone to extraordinary lengths to conceal details of his conversations with Russian President Vladimir Putin, including on at least one occasion taking possession of the notes of his own interpreter and instructing the linguist not to discuss what had transpired with other administration officials, current and former U.S. officials said.

Trump has concealed details of his face-to-face encounters with Putin from senior officials in administration

You will say that Trump  can sit alone  and talk with Putin alone and not reveal what he talked about with Putin.   Let us call you and others like you are: apologists for Trump.  Trump is not a fucking dictator who can make decisions on a personal basis for the United States of America.  He can not keep secrets from his cabinet and make secret deals for the country that only he knows.

There is a pattern of behavior that fits right into the FBI's fears about Trump. All the more evidence why the FBI has suspicions of Trump as a Manchurian candidate.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 12, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


----------



## beautress (Jan 12, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


You're not aware that every President since President George Washington has employed strictest of confidences when dealing with foreign powers who want it that way? Diplomacy is what it is, and often, that means not saying everything you think, sir. Now that you're not naïve about state "secrets" Wikileaks thinks along the "tell all" stuff line too, not knowing that *loose lips sink ships, start wars and stock dips.*


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 12, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...



You got exactly diddly squat here. Except for the stuff the NY Times has been KEEPING FROM YOU... And that is that OUR FBI used phony as shit Russian Intel propaganda as an EXCUSE to prank and spy on a spy on an OPPOSITION political campaign that they did not like.. 

Nobody gets transcripts of private summits. Deal with that. Ain't a crime because you have burning shitpile of hate for the guy... 

NY Times is have second thoughts about their Kamikaze death wish goin all in on this Collusion effort with the Dems...


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 12, 2019)

This IS the biggest political corruption story of our lifetimes.. It's just not edited for a 90 minute movie.. It'll eventually get to the tearful conclusion for those who were fed shit like mushrooms and kept in the dark..

Watch for more "leakage" from the WashPo and cable "resistance" news trying to stop their political suicides in the middle of the act..


----------



## JLW (Jan 12, 2019)

beautress said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Yes, Presidents may sit alone with a foreign leader but their are notes taken and records kept.  In this situation, well ,to quote my link:

"The constraints that Trump imposed are part of a broader pattern by the president of shielding his communications with Putin from public scrutiny and preventing even high-ranking officials in his own administration from fully knowing what he has told one of the United States’ main adversaries.

As a result, U.S. officials said there is no detailed record, even in classified files, of Trump’s face-to-face interactions with the Russian leader at five locations over the past two years. Such a gap would be unusual in any presidency, let alone one that Russia sought to install through what U.S. intelligence agencies have described as an unprecedented campaign of election interference."

There is something seriously wrong here whether you choose to admit it or not.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 12, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...



Must be why Trump increased the sanctions on Russia and changed Rules of Engagement to kill those 1000 Russian Mercenaries in Syria ---- RIGHT??? After bombing the Syria TWICE that Russia is trying to prop up...


----------



## JLW (Jan 12, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Summits with Presidents usually have cabinet members ans staff.  When there are one on one meetings, notes of the translators are usually kept as a record of those meetings. What is Trump hiding that he needed to confiscate the notes of his translator? Think about it.


----------



## AntonToo (Jan 12, 2019)

Correll said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > In the days after President Trump fired James B. Comey as F.B.I. director, law enforcement officials became so concerned by the president’s behavior that they began investigating whether he had been working on behalf of Russia against American interests, according to former law enforcement officials and others familiar with the investigation.
> ...



Dumbass how about READING? This particular FBI investigation was taking place *AFTER *the election


----------



## JLW (Jan 12, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Trump gave Putin the greatest gift possible for Russian interests in the middle east when he announced he was pulling our troops from Syria.  Try Again.


----------



## AntonToo (Jan 12, 2019)

blackhawk said:


> So a President doing something they have the legal constitutional authority to do



President has no constitutional authority to Obstruct Justice or commit any other crime.

So yes, President can fire the FBI Director but it is still crime to do that with the goal of subverting an ongoing investigation.


----------



## skye (Jan 12, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...




Why are you a warmonger?  why do you want/need constant   useless wars????

I say....Bless President Donald Trump....Bless all those who want Peace.


----------



## beautress (Jan 12, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


Well, Mr. Law, you know when all the facts support the person who's telling the truth, politics can be a rodeo in which one can lead a dehydrated horse to water, but you can't make him drink it. You are missing one huge, outstandingly clear fact: President Trump is, has and will tell the truth, and some will not like it because their failure to understand the truth in his presence may find themselves in a job-seeking opportunity employment office straight away. You shouldn't ignore a guy with a 160 iq when he seems so down-to-earth. That would be President Donald Trump.


----------



## AntonToo (Jan 12, 2019)

skye said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...





He got all the blessings he would ever needed while his newborn was home with his third wife and he was out fucking pornstars without a condom.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 12, 2019)

Qball said:


> NYT reports the FBI opened inquiry into Trump-Russian collusion after he fired Comey
> 
> Let's assume this is true. Doesn't this basically confirm that this entire Russia investigation was bullshit from day one?



No


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 12, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad the FBI didn't tell us any of this prior to the 2016 presidential election.  Comey puked on Hillary - but not Trump.
> ...



They didn't find anything on Hillary, either.  Trump's FBI counterintelligence investigation was still ongoing - after they closed the investigation on Hillary right before the election.


----------



## Crepitus (Jan 12, 2019)

Qball said:


> NYT reports the FBI opened inquiry into Trump-Russian collusion after he fired Comey
> 
> Let's assume this is true. Doesn't this basically confirm that this entire Russia investigation was bullshit from day one?
> 
> ...


That is one seriously fucked up way to look at it.


----------



## beautress (Jan 12, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


Protocol allows a President to clear the room when a foreign government head-of-state or high official requests "for your ears only." You don't trust President Trump because you have believed his opposition's political hubris. Remember Christine Ford? She gave an academy-award winning speech that would have destroyed the best candidate for Supreme Court Justice in the United States, lie by lie. Fortunately, her avarice was recorded and remanded to the pathetic column within 24 hours when no proof surfaced that her faerie tale had the slightest particle of probity to it. Thank God for Lindsay Graham for his comeback speech against Ms. Ford's house of cards. Good evening. It's my bedtime. 

Thanks, everyone for a good air-clearing conversation. _Buenos noches, todos en el mundo._


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 12, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Of course. Because it’s been obvious for 2 years that Trump is a Russian asset.
> ...


----------



## beautress (Jan 12, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


History is kind to the person who tells 7000 truths but is besmeared by a cabal that provides "facts" that are actually smarm. Your group of Democrats covers all with the next smokescreen. It's their _modus operandi._


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Jan 12, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> The FBI has some public relations to work on after what that shitstain Comey pulled



The FBI is comprised of 35,000 agents, you stupid twit, who do their job according to the law and their professional training.

Knee-jerking to Comey shows just how fucking lazy you and the other radical Trumpanzees truly are.

He was right to pass on kissing Trump's ring, unlike so many cowards that occupy the GOP now.
,


.


----------



## JLW (Jan 12, 2019)

beautress said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Good night and sweet dreams.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Jan 12, 2019)

beautress said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Smokescreen?
More like, what the fuck are you smoking?
It doesn't do any good to post Trump's list of lies.
Eyes like your glaze over in sheer stupidity.
.
.
.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 12, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> Must be why Trump increased the sanctions on Russia and changed Rules of Engagement to kill those 1000 Russian Mercenaries in Syria ---- RIGHT??? After bombing the Syria TWICE that Russia is trying to prop up...



CONGRESS passed those sanctions over Trump's objection...and just a few weeks ago inexplicably tried to remove the sanctions on the oligarch who was in CHARGE of those mercenaries that attacked our troops in Syria.

And newsflash there was no change of ROI...our troops defended themselves...and kicked Russian ass.

And telling the Russians we are going to bomb your airbase tomorrow?

Please


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 12, 2019)

BWK said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Super-Deluxe!
> ...


Remember: Manafort picked Pence. His time in the barrel is coming, too.


----------



## dudmuck (Jan 12, 2019)

beautress said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


oh really, now Trump has concealed his Putin meet from his own administration.
_President Trump has gone to extraordinary lengths to conceal details of his conversations with Russian President Vladimir Putin, *including on at least one occasion taking possession of the notes of his own interpreter and instructing the linguist not to discuss what had transpired with other administration officials*, current and former U.S. officials said.



_


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 12, 2019)

Meister said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


Because nothing has leaked from Mueller.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 12, 2019)

Meister said:


> The OP is specific, we aren't getting into the Mueller investigation, that's an entirely different animal.


Not different at all. The investigation that the FBI started when Comey  was fired BECAME the Mueller investigation a week later.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 12, 2019)

Norman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


It’ll be done when Mueller says it’s done. Got it kid?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 12, 2019)

easyt65 said:


> proven felon


You’re such a fucking idiot. Show me the conviction, dumbass.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 12, 2019)

This is an absolutely STUNNING development and is likely just the tip of the iceberg


----------



## edward37 (Jan 12, 2019)

Lesh said:


> This is an absolutely STUNNING development and is likely just the tip of the iceberg


Can you see the moron perp walked out of the WH ? I'd think I' died and went to  heaven


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 12, 2019)

Norman said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...



Trump denial is not a verdict.
Trump won by accident. 

Trump STILL being investigated. NOBODY said nothing was found...
Mueller is currently making his final reports coming up next month. 

At the same time Trump hired an army of 17 lawyers to defend him.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 12, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


If they're all has good as Giuliani Trump is in a shitload of trouble


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 12, 2019)

dudmuck said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



This meeting took place after he fired comey.  He met with the Russians by himself. This photo was taken by Russian journalist that upset Trump when published in Moscow.


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 12, 2019)

Correll said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > and the pos republicans support the traitor??  Let them all do what Hitler did
> ...



Nobody wants to invade Russia. But kissing Putin, siding with Putin against his own head intelligence that he hired. Is a fucking bad idea. 
Right there showed you that Trump is acting like a foreign agent.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 12, 2019)

Let's not forget all the times Trump has spouted often obscure Russian propaganda


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 12, 2019)

Correll said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Do you know what’s funny Correl? 

1. After 2 years Trump and his corrupted administration has not launch any investigation against Hillary. Why is that? 

2. Several of Trump senior staff either in jail, plead guilty, resignations from ethical violations. 

Lock these people up. Start with Trump and his family.


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 12, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Directly from Alex Jones propaganda. Don’t worry they will liquidate his assets this year or next year to stop him from spreading conspiracies.


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 12, 2019)

blackhawk said:


> So a President doing something they have the legal constitutional authority to do fire an FBI director means they are working for the Russians wow seriously fucking wow.



Maybe you can ask Steve Bannon why firing Comey was biggest mistake in modern political history. 


Bannon: Trump firing Comey was biggest mistake in 'modern political history'

Bannon: Trump firing Comey was biggest mistake in 'modern political history'
By LOUIS NELSON 09/11/2017 07:29 AM EDT
President Donald Trump’s decision to fire FBI Director James Comey was perhaps the greatest mistake in “modern political history,” the White House's former chief strategist Steve Bannon suggested in an interview broadcast Sunday night


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 12, 2019)

BWK said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



But sending his best buddies.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 12, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...




Alex Jones is simply a tool of the deep state controlled opposition team that tossed out a few smidgens of truth while lying via omission. You remind me of that trench coat wearing, tricycle rider on Rowan and Martin "Laugh In"  furiously peddling but falls over while participating in a motorcycle race. I know more than you and it makes ya mad.......be mad, be infuriated and swing that little cyber purse you leftard beta males love to swing.......it's very amusing to me.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 12, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > So a President doing something they have the legal constitutional authority to do fire an FBI director means they are working for the Russians wow seriously fucking wow.
> ...




Steve Bannon? Is that the same Steve Bannon that leftards here decried as a nazi/white nationalist????? THAT Steve Bannon? 

Peter Comey???? Hmmmmm???


Report: Comey's Brother Works for the Law Firm That Handles Clinton Foundation's Taxes


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 12, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


If Mueller's plan is to keep going until he finds evidence of real collusion with the Russians we will all die before it happens...unless he finally agrees to expand the investigation to those other than Trump and acknowledges Hillary was paid over $140 million by the KGB Bank, and she paid Russians for their help in 2016.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 12, 2019)

Do snowflakes even mentally recognize how both STUPID and HYPOCRITICAL they are when they begin a thread like this that claims the President is ''guilty' because an investigation was opened up on him?

Last I heard, the FBI is STILL investigating the Clintons / the Clinton Foundation for engaging in Influence Peddling.  I guess that means snowflakes agree Hillary is 'guilty' as well...


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 12, 2019)

Of course, I also heard Anthony Weiner was sending Mueller nude selfies from prison...


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 12, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...



But the actual prequel covert op to SMEAR and dirty up those campaign associates happened DURING the campaign and before any FISA warrants were issued. About 4 or 5 campaign associates were lured into seminars and meetings with US and foreign friendly intel assets to feed them phony dirt on how the Russians had info on Hillary.  HOPING that even if they didn't bring it into the Campaign sights, that IF TRUMP WON, they could entrap those associates on "process crimes" like lying to the FBI on what they knew.. 

Mueller in fact is in trouble for keeping exculpatory evidence from PapaDop and Flynn that shows the FBI KNEW about this covert intel op to "dirty up" the Trump campaign people.. 

The TARGET of the unlawful Domestic spying OP was Carter Paige..  What has HE been charged with -- snowflakes?   Anyone of you can certainly answer that right?  C'mon.. Let's us know... 

They PICKED on Carter Paige because of his extensive business work in RUssia that was done with FULL DISCLOSURE and cooperation with US Intel.,.. Yet, those warrants gave them access to spy on ANYONE who ever communicated or did business with Paige.  When is he going to jail snowflakes???  

BREAKING: Former Trump Campaign Official Carter Page Sues DNC and Perkins Coie Law Firm (Video)

You're pretty much gonna need a diaper change when that case goes into discovery and trial...


----------



## Lesh (Jan 12, 2019)

easyt65 said:


> Do snowflakes even mentally recognize how both STUPID and HYPOCRITICAL they are when they begin a thread like this that claims the President is ''guilty' because an investigation was opened up on him?
> 
> Last I heard, the FBI is STILL investigating the Clintons / the Clinton Foundation for engaging in Influence Peddling.  I guess that means snowflakes agree Hillary is 'guilty' as well...


A counter intelligence investigation is opened to find out if our national security is being or has been compromised. I guess you didn't realize that.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 12, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > How dare anyone question the motives of the G-men?
> ...


Aside from pointing out sleazy dishonest idiots, what am I doing?


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 12, 2019)

President Donald Trump has repeatedly sought to conceal details of his personal interactions with Russian President Vladimir Putin, including on at least one occasion when he seized the notes of his own interpreter, according to The Washington Post. 
*
CHAMBER OF SECRETS: TRUMP HID PUTIN MEETING DETAILS*

What is Komrade Trump hiding?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 12, 2019)

Lesh said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Do snowflakes even mentally recognize how both STUPID and HYPOCRITICAL they are when they begin a thread like this that claims the President is ''guilty' because an investigation was opened up on him?
> ...


Wrong.  I was opened to spy on the Trump campaign, and to frame Trump.

No one is fooled.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 12, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> *CHAMBER OF SECRETS: TRUMP HID PUTIN MEETING DETAILS*
> 
> What is Komrade Trump hiding?


Maybe he told Putin he would have more "flexibility" later.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 12, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> Too bad the FBI didn't tell us any of this prior to the 2016 presidential election.  Comey puked on Hillary - but not Trump.


All of what, that it was spying on Trump?  If it had, then Hillary's chances would have been even worse.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 12, 2019)

Lesh said:


> A counter intelligence investigation is opened to find out if our national security is being or has been compromised. I guess you didn't realize that.


Duh! And Hillary was the one who compromised our national security by operating an illegal unauthorized unencrypted unsecured server containing TOP SECRET data that the US IG reported was accessed by China, Russia, & 4 other nations...

Or were you talking about how Feinstein allowed a Chinese spy to work out of her office for DECADES...?

Or were you talking about Wasserman-Schultz's Pakistani Spy Ring?

Or were you talking about the Russians' counter intelligence operation using social media that Obama knew about in 2014 yet did nothing about that successfully conned stupid snowflakes into organizing and marching for them?
-- How many marches did you participate in, snowflake?


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *CHAMBER OF SECRETS: TRUMP HID PUTIN MEETING DETAILS*
> ...



Well, that would be legal.  Most lame duck presidents have more flexibility after they're reelected.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 12, 2019)

Had we known that the FBI as investigating the Trump campaign for collusion with the Russians and that Trump was in negotiation with the Russians to build a tower in Moscow...he never would have gotten elected


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 12, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...





Johnlaw said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...



Nawww.... Putin got his best gifts from the Obama Administration. 1st the Iran Deal. THen Crimea.. And finally one of the best gifts he EVER received from America... Having the Dems finance a DIRECT Russian INTEL misinformation operation called the "dossier"...

My gawd --- can you fucking imagine how much pleasure it gives him to have the entire US mainstream media give attention and credibility to that POS "information operation"??  Not to mention Clapper and Brennan putting it into their phony "US Intel" document as an appendix???

THere's STATUES to those GRU/FSB agents that Steele got to talk... Putin laughs at YOU every day being one of the 30 Million who BELIEVE that shit... Good job comrade. You've made Putins career complete.

You've helped him to cause MORE DAMAGE to US confidence in the govt than he's EVER dreamed of doing...

Seriously.. Congrats from the Kremlin to the FBI, DNI, CIA, State Dept conspirators and the willingly kamikaze mainstream media and all you dupes they've used to keep this going for the gifts that keep coming...


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 12, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


What's extraordinary about that?  Only the fact that it's necessary because Democrat douchebags believe they can subpoena documents that are top secret.  

What could be more absurd than snowflakes getting irate because Trump doesn't tell them every single detail of conversations he has with foreign leaders. Why, no president has ever done that!

It's impossible to state using mere words, how incredibly stupid you are.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 12, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> Well, that would be legal.  Most lame duck presidents have more flexibility after they're reelected.


That WOULD be / have been legal if his 'flexibility' did not mean giving Russia 20% of the US supply of uranium, Crimea, 2 years of unchallenged 'interference', and top secret data off of Hillary's server in trade for Putin's permission for Barry to invade Syria...


----------



## The Purge (Jan 12, 2019)

To this 72 year old guy, it sure looks like this is one real sick, decayed country that cannot find a decent number of good men (and women) to help this President bring the government officials to JUSTICE.

Horowitz's Report was much anticipated useless warm turd, Sessions -- God knows what his game was.

And now what does Bagpipe Boy Billy Barr have for America? Most likely more of the same sheepish lying crap ...... calling itself justice.

*********


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 12, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


No president has ever had his own intelligence agencies attempting to stage a coup against him.  I don't think it's all that unusual that he doesn't allow notes to be taken.  After all, who says it's unusual?  It's the same crew that tried to stage a coup against him.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 12, 2019)

antontoo said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


You're the king of the cheap shot.  In fact, that's all the entire leftwing has against Trump, one cheap shot after another.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 12, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


Says who?  Where are the notes from Roosevelt's meetings with Stalin?


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 12, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



What has been proven untrue in the dossier?


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 12, 2019)

The Purge said:


> To this 72 year old guy, it sure looks like this is one real sick, decayed country that cannot find a decent number of good men (and women) to help this President bring the government officials to JUSTICE.
> 
> Horowitz's Report was much anticipated useless warm turd, Sessions -- God knows what his game was.
> 
> ...



All that is stymied while Mueller has special counsel status. Because the documents they need for Grand Juries and indictments are "privileged" to Mueller at the moment. That's the ONLY reason Mueller is still milking the few hostages that he has..  Manafort has served more time in solitary than serial killers have. And Mueller has financially ruined about 6 good people whom he only get because they didn't have the resources to fight off a special counsel with unlimited resources and power..


----------



## Snouter (Jan 12, 2019)

Seems appropriate to post a reminder of really happened instead of FAKE NEWS BS that the FBI thought The Donald worked for The Ruskies. Long story short Obama/Crooked Hillary worked for the Ruskies.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 12, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...



Dayum.. A funny just isn't sufficient for that weak ass attempt to help Putin.. Not responding to a guy who never answers any questions or actually participates in intelligent discussion --- so if you want an answer to your stupid question -- why don't start by listing all the PROVEN TRUE shit in that Russian propaganda piece your heroine paid for???


----------



## Oddball (Jan 12, 2019)

Snouter said:


> Seems appropriate to post a reminder of really happened instead of FAKENEWS.


Someone already posted it...The blind, deaf, and dumb demohacks won't hear any of it.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 12, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



In other words - ya got nothin'.  Thanks for playing...


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 12, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



I figure that my 6 or 8 posts in thread beat your bluff and bluster..  I'm not playing, I'm educating. You've got nothing.. Want to dance again??


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 12, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> > Seems appropriate to post a reminder of really happened instead of FAKENEWS.
> ...



That's because they have no fear of loss of freedom and liberty or ruining lives because you have the political power to do so.. It's a freakin game to game to them. LOVE that power and abuse when it helps their tribe...

Can never count on them (or the mainstream media) to defend the basic principles that make this country great anymore...


----------



## The Purge (Jan 12, 2019)

*Leaked Lisa Page Testimonial Transcripts on CIA Brennan Angle, Confirms Likelihood of Dossier Origination….*

*The leak wars have officially begun.  “Caveat emptor” (buyer beware) is the general warning to all interested followers of the story-lines.*




In response to leaks of congressional testimony to The Epoch Times (Lisa Page and Andrew McCabe) damaging to the prior narratives of the DOJ and FBI; the opposing side of the political continuum begins leaking transcripts to the New York Times (James Baker) favorable to the DOJ and specifically FBI.  Damn these insufferable leakers, their agendas, and their weaponized political motives; all of them.

CTH suspected this _bull sh*t_ was going to start as soon as we saw the first Lisa Page transcript leak.

As a result we are now reduced to reviewing information through the pre-filter of the media outlet delivering the analysis of the transcript; a process CTH hates with the passion of a thousand supernovas.

The New York Times leak-angle is to justify **why** the FBI contemplated opening an investigation on candidate, president-elect and president Trump . – SEE HERE –  That said, sticking with the Epoch Times leak-angle on Lisa Page testimony for a moment, there is an aspect to the CIA activity of John Brennan which confirms prior suspicions.

Here’s the part that pertains to earlier CTH research on the issue of Brennan, the CIA, and more importantly Fusion-GPS contract employee Nellie Ohr who we confirmed also worked for the CIA:







_Epoch Times […]  Page staunchly maintained that any briefings given to the White House were always about the “Russian active measures effort” and were not in relation to “Crossfire Hurricane,” the FBI’s name for their counterintelligence investigation into the Trump-Russia allegations._

_Brennan has admitted during congressional testimony that his intelligence helped establish the FBI counterintelligence investigation:_

_“I was aware of intelligence and information about contacts between Russian officials and U.S. persons that raised concerns in my mind about whether or not those individuals were cooperating with the Russians, either in a witting or unwitting fashion, and it served as the basis for the FBI investigation to determine whether such collusion [or] cooperation occurred.”_

_This admission is important, particularly since Rep. Devin Nunes (R-Calif.) had previously disclosed that no official intelligence was used to open the FBI’s investigation._

_Brennan’s role was highlighted again during testimony, as one Representative questioning Page questioned her in relation to an Aug. 25, 2016, text message: “What are you doing after the CH brief?” CH almost certainly referred to “Crossfire Hurricane.”_

_Page was asked specifically about an event that occurred on the same day:_

_“It’s the same day that Director Brennan is briefing Harry Reid, is why I ask. And so what you’re saying is you were unaware that Director Brennan was briefing Harry Reid that same day?”_

_Page said she was unaware of Brennan’s briefing to Reid. She was then asked the following:_

_“You give a brief on August the 25th. Director Brennan is giving a brief. It’s not a Gang of Eight brief. It is a one-on-one, from what we can tell, a one-on-one briefing with Harry Reid at that point. And it becomes apparent, based on your text messages and based on Director Comey’s emails, that you all are aware that that conversation took place. Were you aware that Director Brennan had a briefing with Harry Reid and that you expected a letter from Harry Reid?”_

_Page noted that she remembered the letter sent by Reid, but seemed confused as to Brennan’s involvement and possible knowledge of the Steele dossier. Worth noting is that while some within the FBI likely had parts of the dossier in July, the Counterintelligence investigative team did not receive it until mid-September during a trip to Rome where they met personally with Steele._

_The Representative, who was clearly aware of the disparity in timing, focused on precisely how Brennan might have been aware of the dossier in August:_

_*Rep.:* So what you’re saying is, is that you had no knowledge of these potential unverified memos prior to the middle part of September in your investigation?_

_*Page:* That is correct, sir._

_*Rep.:* Okay. So on August 30th, you and Peter are going back and forth, and you go, “Here we go.”  If you’ll look at 9:44:50 on August the 30th, you go, “Here we go.” And it’s referencing “Harry Reid Cites Evidence of Russian Tampering in the U.S. Vote and Seeks FBI.” Now, what happens is, and what I guess gives me a little bit of concern is, if you drop down, that if you drop down to the same day, August 30th, 9:45, it says:  “The D”—which I assume means Director—”said at the a.m. brief that Reid had called him and told him that he would be sending the letter.”_

_*Page:* Okay._

_*Rep.:* So you get a brief that says, well, we got the letter, but it’s almost like it’s a coordinated effort between Harry Reid and the FBI Director, because obviously, he’s briefing you._

_After a bit of back and forth, Page responded, “I don’t know what Harry Reid was told or why or what the purpose of Brennan [was.]”_

_The Representative pressed on:_

_“Why would Director Brennan be aware of things that the FBI was not aware of at this particular point when it actually would potentially involve, according to Peter Strzok’s word on January 10th of 2017, an unverified salacious set of memos?”_

_And then the big reveal:_

_*Rep.:* We have documents that would suggest that in that briefing the dossier was mentioned to Harry Reid and then obviously we’re going to have to have conversations. Does that surprise you that Director Brennan would be aware [of the dossier]?_

_*Page:* Yes, sir.  Because with all due honesty, if Director Brennan—so we got that information from our source, right?  The FBI got this information from our source. If the CIA had another source of that information, I am neither aware of that nor did the CIA provide it to us if they did, because the first time we —_

_*Rep.:* We do know there are multiple sources._

_*Page:* I do know that.  I do know that the information ultimately found its way lots of different places, certainly in October of 2016.  But if the CIA as early as August, in fact, had those same reports, I am not aware of—I’m not aware of that and nor do I believe they provided them to us, and that would be unusual._

_*Rep.:* Were you aware that Christopher Steele had conversations or multiple conversations with Fusion GPS and others outside of just working special intel for you?_

_*Page:* As of August of 2016, I don’t know who Christopher Steele is. I don’t know that he’s an FBI source. I don’t know what he does. I have never heard of him in all of my life. So let me just sort of be clear. When the FBI first receives the reports that are known as the dossier from an FBI agent who is Christopher Steele’s handler in September of 2016 at that time, we do not know who—we don’t know why these reports have been generated.  We don’t know for what purpose._

_A bit later in the discussion, the representative asked another question:_

_“So you don’t know whether it’s a coordinated effort to get you those documents or not at that point in September?_

_Page responds, “Coordinated by whom, sir?_

_*Rep.:* Anybody, other than a confidential human source saying, “Listen, I’ve got reason to be concerned and bring it to you.” It could be coordinated by the CIA. It could have been coordinated by Fusion GPS. You don’t know._

_*Page:* At the time that we received the documentation, no. What we have is the preexisting relationship with the source and the reliability of his prior reporting.  (more)_

The key issue here is one of timing.  Lisa Page states emphatically the FBI investigative unit first became aware of the Steele Dossier in mid-September 2016.   However, CIA Director John Brennan is demonstrably briefing Gang-of-Eight Senators (including Harry Reid) in August 2016 on the material in the dossier.

Page says: “_If the CIA had another source of that information, I am neither aware of that nor did the CIA provide it to us if they did_.”  This cuts to the heart of the dossier origination as our CTH research discovered it back in 2017.

Billionaire supporter of Marco Rubio, Paul Singer, originally contracted with Glenn Simpson (Fusion GPS) for opposition research on Trump in late-fall 2015.  Glenn Simpson and his wife Mary Jacoby had extensive pre-existing research files on Paul Manafort and Russia dating back years.

Fusion-GPS founder Glenn Simpson then hires Nellie Ohr at the end of November 2015 to work on the Trump project.   Nellie Ohr works on that project throughout Dec ’15, Jan, Feb, March, April 2016.   The Fusion-GPS contract with Paul Singer was discontinued in March 2016; but Nellie Ohr continued working on it.  The reason why we put Nellie at the center of that graphic more than a year ago is because of her importance:





In April 2016, after Paul Singer cancelled the contract with Fusion GPS, Glenn Simpson’s wife Mary Jacoby goes to the White House (April 19th, 2016).  Immediately thereafter Team Clinton pick up the research and start paying Glenn Simpson (Fusion-GPS) to continue developing it.  However, at the same time Clinton picked up the Trump project, Fusion contracts Christopher Steele to write his research dossier.

Mrs. Nellie Ohr was not only a Fusion GPS contracted employee, she was also part of the CIA’s Open Source Works, in Washington DC (link)  Both Mr. Bruce Ohr and Mrs Nellie Ohr worked on a collaborative CIA group project surrounding International Organized Crime. (pdf here) Page #30 Screen Shot Below





When you overlay the timeline with the demonstrable activity, it becomes transparently easy to see exactly what was taking place.

*Here’s what has always seemed obvious:*
♦ When Glenn Simpson hired Nellie Ohr (Nov ’15) he was hiring a CIA analyst and Russian expert.  Nellie Ohr had research access to the FBI/NSA database.  It is almost guaranteed Mrs. Ohr’s work in Dec, Jan, Feb, March was done by exploiting her “contractor” access to the database through FISA-702(16)(17) searches.

♦ It is not coincidental that the exact timeline when the NSA compliance officer noted an uptick in FISA-702(16)(17) database search abuses (November ’15 through April ’16) coincides perfectly with Nellie Ohr’s contract with Fusion GPS.  The FISA court reportfrom Judge Rosemary Collyer speaks *directly to this timeline*:





(link)

♦ Glenn Simpson hired Ohr in November 2015,  Nellie took the material already assembled by Glenn Simpson and Mary Jacoby in years passed, and used her CIA access to the FISA database to prove it, and enhance it.   She eventually built out more evidence and expanded the research.   By mid April 2016 Nellie Ohr had amassed a bunch of illegally obtained information surrounding the Trump empire, and, additionally, had information on Manafort and Russia etc.

♦ When Team Clinton get involved in April 2016 (that team includes Brennan Inc.), they needed to weaponize all of Nellie Ohr’s research.  That’s where Chris Steele is brought in to receive the Nellie Ohr information, launder it into an intelligence product, where it became “the Steele Dossier”, and then inject it back into the intelligence community.  CIA Director Brennan always knew of the material before the FBI did, because Brennan was part of the construction team.

Christopher Steele is not the actual author of the material inside the ‘Steele Dossier’, but rather he was attempting to wash away evidence of FISA database abuse by finding alternate confirmation for the underlying material.  Once he could provide ¹_plausible_secondary origination for Ohr’s material, Steele sent it back to Fusion-GPS in chapters.

Nellie Ohr was, is, and will always be, the factual author of the material inside the Steele Dossier.  Notably Nellie Ohr refused to testify to the joint house committee citing spousal privilege as the excuse to avoid questioning.

Nellie Ohr, a CIA contract employee, is at the epicenter of the Steele Dossier; and as a result she is the person who created the basis for all of the FISA surveillance warrants that exploited the dossier for approval.

Of course CIA Director Brennan was briefing Harry Reid in August 2016 on the dossier material a month prior to the FBI unit receiving it…. Brennan helped create it.









*¹”plausible” – the Cohen-in-Prague mistake within the Steele Dossier is evidence of Nellie Ohr mistakenly interpreting a database search query result for the wrong Michael Cohen.*


----------



## Faun (Jan 12, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Page contends they violated his civil rights...

https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/5668080/Response-in-Opposition-to-Motion.pdf

... which civil rights were violated...?


----------



## Rustic (Jan 12, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> In the days after President Trump fired James B. Comey as F.B.I. director, law enforcement officials became so concerned by the president’s behavior that they began investigating whether he had been working on behalf of Russia against American interests, according to former law enforcement officials and others familiar with the investigation.
> 
> The inquiry carried explosive implications. Counterintelligence investigators had to consider whether the president’s own actions constituted a possible threat to national security. Agents also sought to determine whether Mr. Trump was knowingly working for Russia or had unwittingly fallen under Moscow’s influence.
> 
> ...


...and still no Russian connection


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


The claim that Cohen went to Prague has been proven untrue.  Nothing else has been proven true.

You don't seem to understand the legal and scientific principle that a claim doesn't become a fact because it hasn't been disproven.  You don't understand that because you're a moron.  Anyone who claims the "dossier" is credible because no one has bothered to disprove all the idiocies in it is only proving that they lack the capacity to commit logic.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

Faun said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


The right not to be spied on just because some hack in the FBI doesn't like your politics or because they want to use you to get at their political enemies.


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


I don’t see that in his response. On what page can I find that complaint?


----------



## deanrd (Jan 13, 2019)

Maybe Trump is so willing it's can no longer be called "collusion"?


----------



## deanrd (Jan 13, 2019)

We already know that with Russians in the Oval Office, all they have to do is ask.


----------



## Snouter (Jan 13, 2019)

deanrd, just curious, did you graduate from high school and what were your SAT scores?  You seem mildly retarded, low IQ and low information like 99% of democrats.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 13, 2019)

Faun said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...



If you have to ASK THAT QUESTION -- what I said about Dems not fearing for Liberty and freedom and loss of rights applies ESPECIALLY TO YOU.... 

You like having the world's most awesome DOMESTIC SPYING MACHINE?? You think that's a GOOD THING?  (Need answers here bro)... 

Because that awesomeness was TURNED ON private citizens in an opposition political campaign using PAIGE as the key to drive the vehicle against an ENTIRE campaign staff.. 

WITHOUT CREDIBLE CAUSE and by hoodwinking the FISA Court by omission of critical facts... 

If you still do not understand the "Civil Rights Violation" --- you're too stupid to vote...


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


BINGO!


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 13, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Educating?  Dancing?  You're more like a hot air balloon blowing in the wind.  However, your bluster is somewhat entertaining and humorous.

Trump is in deep shit.  I doubt he'll make it two more years.  Mueller, Cohen, and House Democrats will finish him off.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 13, 2019)

easyt65 said:


> And Hillary was the one who compromised our national security by operating an illegal unauthorized unencrypted unsecured server containing TOP SECRET data that the US IG reported was accessed by China, Russia, & 4 other nations...


That’s a lie. All of it.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 13, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> 6 good people


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 13, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...



Why? Because they can hammer ISIS without having to worry about hitting our boys? The US has zero business in Syria. When Obama was president, we were funding and arming ISIS, that's over with now.


----------



## beautress (Jan 13, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


No, Trump is a straight arrow compared to the hide-n-seek apparatus of Mueller, Cohen, and House Democrats who will be retiring in short order or will be facing the American public who no longer sympathize with their little house of cards built on consistent paper trails that show the truth: it's a pack of lies put out by key politicians who are ambitious for power, but do not deserve it due to their penchant on ruining other Americans based on their power and not on probity, which they lack due to egregious greed..


----------



## Hellokitty (Jan 13, 2019)

nat4900 said:


> The NYT is confirming the REAL reason why a special counsel was appointed.....
> 
> Trump cult members will try to spin this with their moronic rhetoric that the FBI is part of the deep state....that there's RINOs out to get the scum bucket Trump, that there's nothing wrong with Trump's collusion with Russian oligarchs, and....of course, "But, But, BUT Hillary"............
> 
> The shit is about to hit the fan....BIGLY........lol



So the FBI thinks TRUMP is a spy for Russia? Seriously? A real spy like the one who worked for Feinstein for 20 years, or a "spy" like Carter Page who was accused of being a spy in the FISA yet has never been charged? 

Your are right "the shit is about to hit the fan....BIGLY...lol"

The FBI/DOJ was secretly investigating the POTUS based on flimsy speculation and they came up with nothing. This overreach and abuse of power is far worse that any Russian meddling.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 13, 2019)

Your defense of a President who may be an asset of the Kremlin...let me repeat that...*A President who may be an asset of the Kremlin*...

Is that there was some other spy.... some other time....somewhere?

Are you kidding?


----------



## edward37 (Jan 13, 2019)

easyt65 said:


> Do snowflakes even mentally recognize how both STUPID and HYPOCRITICAL they are when they begin a thread like this that claims the President is ''guilty' because an investigation was opened up on him?
> 
> Last I heard, the FBI is STILL investigating the Clintons / the Clinton Foundation for engaging in Influence Peddling.  I guess that means snowflakes agree Hillary is 'guilty' as well...


We need  We need to STOP REFERRING TO THESE ACTIONS AS COLLUSION AND START REFERRING TO THEM AS WHAT THEY ARE: 
CONSPIRACY AGAINST THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA. Throw the POS out of the peoples house


----------



## edward37 (Jan 13, 2019)

Hellokitty said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > The NYT is confirming the REAL reason why a special counsel was appointed.....
> ...


NO KITTY    Like the Rosenbergs   Handing secrets over to the scumbags friend Putin


----------



## Correll (Jan 13, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...




Interfering with during, or after, whatever. Same bullshit.


----------



## Hellokitty (Jan 13, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...




What secrets?


----------



## Correll (Jan 13, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...





That is what Hitler did. He invaded Russia. Are you insane?


George Bush put military forces in the Black Sea to support people fighting the Russians. Bill Clinton expanded NATO to include fucking Estonia! Hillary Clinton wanted, if she was elected, to order a no fly zone against Russian planes, ie to have them shot down it they entered the zone.


Watching our actions since the end of the Cold War, it looks like there are a lot of people, on both sides of the aisle that want war with Russia.


At best, millions would die. AT BEST.


----------



## Correll (Jan 13, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...





1. You want my speculation? Trump made an ill conceived and pathetic attempt at reconciliation, possibly on bad advice.


2. Because witch hunts always find witches. Also, see number one. So much for reconciliation. 

3. Also, thanks for demonstrating the witch hunt mentality.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 13, 2019)

Correll said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Why are you spouting Putin talking points?


----------



## edward37 (Jan 13, 2019)

Hellokitty said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Hellokitty said:
> ...


They're secret    Already the moron gave  secret info about Israel to his good friend Putin


----------



## The Purge (Jan 13, 2019)

Watch "Obama tells Medvedev he will have "more flexibility" after election" on YouTube....*IS THIS NOT OUTRIGHT RUSSIAM COLLUSION....THE SURRENDER MONKEY TELLS THE RUSSIAN PM HE WILL WORK FOR RUSSIAS BENEFIT!!!!!*


----------



## Correll (Jan 13, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...




Nice to see our lib friends openly admitting that they support government oppression and censorship.


I remember the old days when libs would lie about that. We all knew they were lying, but they never broke character.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 13, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...




DERP

Nothing angers you Stalinist pigs quite as much as a black man like Dan Bongino who takes you scumbags apart...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> > Investigating possible treason is itself an act of high treason? Smells like desperation in here.
> ...



As Bongino points out, it is not just "no basis;" Obama-Mugabe engaged in treason when he used federal law enforcement to work with foreign spy's to influence and alter the American presidential election.


----------



## Correll (Jan 13, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




Wow. I point out a history of activity that shows a desire for a major war, and your response is, not to address the multiple examples I give, 


but simple ridicule combined with some red baiting?


Not only do my points stand, but your dishonest attack on them, shows that you are supporting this madness also.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 13, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Trump concealed face to face  meetings with putin  from sr officials


----------



## Hellokitty (Jan 13, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



 So if Putin knows a secret that he is not supposed to know is it still a secret?


----------



## The Purge (Jan 13, 2019)

edward37 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Hellokitty said:
> ...


So what! He's  the president and can conduct business with foreign leaders as he sees fit
If it were the Surrender monkey doing the same thing, it would be classified under NATIONAL SECURITY!


----------



## mikegriffith1 (Jan 13, 2019)

Actually, what happened was that after Trump fired the snake Comey, his cronies in the FBI decided to launch a phony "investigation" based on the bogus idea that Trump was working for the Russians. Those cronies did not "fear" that Trump was working for the Russians. They knew he wasn't. This was just the excuse they used to start investigating Trump.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 13, 2019)

Correll said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Putin loves people like you


----------



## Correll (Jan 13, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...




People who don't want a needless war that would kill millions of his country men for no reason?


If he does not, he should. 



But I do not oppose war with Russia, for his benefit, but for the benefit of my fellow Americans, who would have to deal with paying the price in blood and treasure.


Why do you want to see America piss away the lives of millions of our fellow citizens, and trillions of dollars for no reason?


----------



## RealDave (Jan 13, 2019)

Correll said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



So, Obama told the FBI to investigate Hillary & had them make the announcement of reopening the investigation two weeks before the election.  Yep, that makes sense.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 13, 2019)

mikegriffith1 said:


> Actually, what happened was that after Trump fired the snake Comey, his cronies in the FBI decided to launch a phony "investigation" based on the bogus idea that Trump was working for the Russians. Those cronies did not "fear" that Trump was working for the Russians. They knew he wasn't. This was just the excuse they used to start investigating Trump.


5 meetings with putin??


----------



## Correll (Jan 13, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




Your use of deflection as a defense of the corruption of the FBI, is noted. 


You are also an Enemy of the People.


----------



## skews13 (Jan 13, 2019)

nat4900 said:


> The NYT is confirming the REAL reason why a special counsel was appointed.....
> 
> Trump cult members will try to spin this with their moronic rhetoric that the FBI is part of the deep state....that there's RINOs out to get the scum bucket Trump, that there's nothing wrong with Trump's collusion with Russian oligarchs, and....of course, "But, But, BUT Hillary"............
> 
> The shit is about to hit the fan....BIGLY........lol



Ye, and a lot of these ass kissers are veterans.

Let this veteran make this absolutely clear. The fact that you are a veteran excuses nothing of this President because you support him, or excuses your support for a traitor because you are a veteran. As far as i'm concerned, your just as big a traitor to your country as he is. You are disgrace to the uniform.


----------



## RealDave (Jan 13, 2019)

mikegriffith1 said:


> Actually, what happened was that after Trump fired the snake Comey, his cronies in the FBI decided to launch a phony "investigation" based on the bogus idea that Trump was working for the Russians. Those cronies did not "fear" that Trump was working for the Russians. They knew he wasn't. This was just the excuse they used to start investigating Trump.


Sure.  That must be it.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 13, 2019)

Correll said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Welcome to crazy town. War with Russia?

That's quite the leap there Igor


----------



## The Purge (Jan 13, 2019)

edward37 said:


> mikegriffith1 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, what happened was that after Trump fired the snake Comey, his cronies in the FBI decided to launch a phony "investigation" based on the bogus idea that Trump was working for the Russians. Those cronies did not "fear" that Trump was working for the Russians. They knew he wasn't. This was just the excuse they used to start investigating Trump.
> ...


He also met with North Korea, and Chinas leaders....OH MY GOD!!!.....Trying to end world tensions, and MAKE US SAFE....WHERE IS MY WALL????


----------



## edward37 (Jan 13, 2019)

Correll said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Are you so dumb you say the FBI is an enemy of the people  ?That their leaders ,,like Comey are Slime ? If you do you  should be put up against the same wall as  Trump


----------



## RealDave (Jan 13, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Watch "Obama tells Medvedev he will have "more flexibility" after election" on YouTube....*IS THIS NOT OUTRIGHT RUSSIAM COLLUSION....THE SURRENDER MONKEY TELLS THE RUSSIAN PM HE WILL WORK FOR RUSSIAS BENEFIT!!!!!*


 Bigoted.\, rascist POS.


----------



## RealDave (Jan 13, 2019)

The Purge said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > mikegriffith1 said:
> ...


 Did he hide the content of these meetings?


----------



## harmonica (Jan 13, 2019)

and they started an investigation on UFOs
and the FBI has found Jimmy Hoffa's body ---------------------------------500 times !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 13, 2019)

forkup said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...




Yet Grand Inquisitor Mewler-Torquemada leaks EVERYTHING. It is his manner of communication.  He leaked Trump's written answers to him in less than two hours.

Torquemada understands that he has no LEGAL grounds and is in fact in place to DISTRACT from the treason of Barack Mugabe Obama and the corrupt FBI. So Torquemada uses the complicit DNC controlled press to manipulate public opinion. His "leaks" are so common and regular that they are expected in advance, CNN and the NY Times have people assigned to passing on Mewler leaks. Anything  Torquemada knows that can be twisted or perverted to harm Trump WILL be leaked to the corrupt press in short order.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 13, 2019)

harmonica said:


> and they started an investigation on UFOs
> and the FBI has found Jimmy Hoffa's body ---------------------------------500 times !!!!!!!!!


Yeah  make mock   Why TF do you ah's keep covering up ,making bs excuses for this AH in our WH?


----------



## The Purge (Jan 13, 2019)

RealDave said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Was THAT on a supposed closed mic, that picked it up by mistake?....And YOU don't  know what went on in those meetings except what the Lap Dog MSM was told to print!


----------



## Lesh (Jan 13, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Yet Grand Inquisitor Mewler-Torquemada leaks EVERYTHING. It is his manner of communication. He leaked Trump's written answers to him in less than two hours.



WRONG...that came from the White House


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 13, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> In the days after President Trump fired James B. Comey as F.B.I. director, law enforcement officials became so concerned by the president’s behavior that they began investigating whether he had been working on behalf of Russia against American interests, according to former law enforcement officials and others familiar with the investigation.
> 
> The inquiry carried explosive implications. Counterintelligence investigators had to consider whether the president’s own actions constituted a possible threat to national security. Agents also sought to determine whether Mr. Trump was knowingly working for Russia or had unwittingly fallen under Moscow’s influence.
> 
> ...




When hilary was taking money as the Secretary of State from Russia and every other foreign government, did they open an investigation into her and her crime foundation?   You know, as a public servant taking bribes?  From Russia?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 13, 2019)

forkup said:


> LOL BWK I was actually adding arguments to your points.






You Stalinists are like sharks in a feeding frenzy, without grasping it you attack each other. It's because you're mindless and hate filled.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 13, 2019)

edward37 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > and they started an investigation on UFOs
> ...


make mock???!! can you say that 3 times fast????  hahahahhahahahahhahaha
Hail to the Chief
MAGA


----------



## Correll (Jan 13, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...




George Bush put the Navy into the Black Sea to support separatists fighting a war with Russia.


Bill Clinton expanded NATO to the point of admitting ESTONIA.


Hillary Clinton wanted to order our planes to shot down Russian planes if they flew were they had been flying.



Wake the fuck up, before this blows up in our face.


----------



## BookShaka (Jan 13, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> In the days after President Trump fired James B. Comey as F.B.I. director, law enforcement officials became so concerned by the president’s behavior that they began investigating whether he had been working on behalf of Russia against American interests, according to former law enforcement officials and others familiar with the investigation.
> 
> The inquiry carried explosive implications. Counterintelligence investigators had to consider whether the president’s own actions constituted a possible threat to national security. Agents also sought to determine whether Mr. Trump was knowingly working for Russia or had unwittingly fallen under Moscow’s influence.
> 
> ...



You could not be any dumber if you tried. What about all those Dems who wanted Comey fired BEFORE Trump fired him? They’re working for the Russians too?


----------



## edward37 (Jan 13, 2019)

edward37 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > and they started an investigation on UFOs
> ...


*Washington Post: Trump concealed details from meetings with Putin*



By Sophie Tatum, CNN



Updated 5:06 AM ET, Sun January 13, 2019










*[paste:font size="5"]*
*The Washington Post reported Saturday, citing US officials.

Trump has gone to what the Post described as "extraordinary lengths" to keep the specifics of his conversations with his Russian counterpart under wraps.
Current and former US officials told the paper that Trump's efforts include confiscating the notes from his interpreter and not allowing them to discuss the details of the meetings with other officials in his administration.
The Post notes that this behavior by Trump is not usual per past presidential standards.


In one instance, following a meeting Trump had with Putin in Hamburg, Germany, in 2017 that former Secretary of State Rex Tillerson was also present for, a White House adviser and a senior State Department official were seeking additional information from Trump's interpreter that was more than the information provided in a readout from Tillerson. That, according to the Post, was when US officials became aware of Trump's efforts.
A White House spokesman told the Post that the Trump administration has looked to "improve the relationship with Russia" after the Obama administration "pursued a flawed 'reset' policy that sought engagement for the sake of engagement."
The Post reported that the White House spokesperson added that the Trump administration "has imposed significant new sanctions in response to Russian malign activities."
The spokesman talked to the Post on the condition of anonymity and said that following the 2017 Hamburg meeting that included Tillerson, the former secretary of state "gave a fulsome readout of the meeting immediately afterward to other US officials in a private setting, as well as a readout to the press."
Trump responded to the reporting in a phone interview with Fox News' Jeanine Pirro on Saturday night.
"I had a conversation like every president does. You sit with the president of various countries," Trump said. "I do it with all countries. We had a great conversation, we were talking about Israel and securing Israel and lots of other things and it was a great conversation. I'm not keeping anything under wraps. I couldn't care less."
White House Press Secretary Sarah Sanders called the report "outrageously inaccurate" and said that Trump has taken a stricter line on Russia than his predecessors.
"The Washington Post story is so outrageously inaccurate it doesn't even warrant a response," she said in a statement.
"The liberal media has wasted two years trying to manufacture a fake collusion scandal instead of reporting the fact that unlike President Obama, who let Russia and other foreign adversaries push America around, President Trump has actually been tough on Russia."
The statement echoes one she gave Friday night about a New York Times report that the FBI opened a counter-intelligence investigation into the President following the firing of former FBI Director James Comey.
Thursday, prior to the publishing of The Washington Post's story, Sen. Bob Menendez, the ranking member of the Senate Foreign Relations Committee, told CNN that he was planing to sit down with his counterpart in the House to discuss priorities. And, he said if he had subpoena power, the first thing he'd go after would be the notes from the translator in the Putin meeting.
"I'd like to get the notes of the meeting that the President had with Putin. There was a translator so I'm sure she took notes down simultaneously in order to translate. Unless she's destroyed them, they would be of interest," he said.
The Post's report comes as special counsel *


----------



## BookShaka (Jan 13, 2019)

nat4900 said:


> The shit is about to hit the fan....BIGLY........lol



I can’t believe you can still type this out without laughing at yourself. Any day now... a n y d a y. . .


----------



## harmonica (Jan 13, 2019)

makemockmakemockmakemockmakemock
please define make mock


----------



## RealDave (Jan 13, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > In the days after President Trump fired James B. Comey as F.B.I. director, law enforcement officials became so concerned by the president’s behavior that they began investigating whether he had been working on behalf of Russia against American interests, according to former law enforcement officials and others familiar with the investigation.
> ...



What money did Hillary take from Russia as SofS?

The Clinton Foundation had been audited several times. The Clintons take no money from it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 13, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Yet Grand Inquisitor Mewler-Torquemada leaks EVERYTHING. It is his manner of communication. He leaked Trump's written answers to him in less than two hours.
> ...



Wow that's dumb, even coming from a Stalinist.

It's on the level of claiming Alexandria Cortez leaked the nude photos of herself.

No stupid shit, Torquemada leaked it as he leaks EVERYTHING.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 13, 2019)

harmonica said:


> makemockmakemockmakemockmakemock
> please define make mock



*Search Results*
*Web results*
*Make mock - definition of make mock by The Free Dictionary*

https://www.thefreedictionary.com/make+mock
Define make mock. make mock synonyms, make mock pronunciation,make mock translation, English dictionary definition of make mock. v. mocked , mock·ing


----------



## BookShaka (Jan 13, 2019)

Norman said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > The FBI has some public relations to work on after what that shitstain Comey pulled
> ...



Yes, he did catch her. He just chose to let her off the hook.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

edward37 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Do snowflakes even mentally recognize how both STUPID and HYPOCRITICAL they are when they begin a thread like this that claims the President is ''guilty' because an investigation was opened up on him?
> ...


Which "actions," the Clintons selling out America for gold?


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 13, 2019)

RealDave said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...




They were audited by people afraid of the clintons...you doofus.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 13, 2019)

Like Comey quoted FDR   You're known by your enemies  And Americas enemy is the left overs from the republican party


----------



## Mustang (Jan 13, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...



The sheer enormity of Trump's corruption is almost impossible to all hold in your mind at one time because it's so broad and deep. But when Mueller's report comes out, his findings and conclusions are going to be nothing short of a series of bombshells going off in our nation's capital.

There's only one thing that's funny about all of this: Trump doesn't give a tinker's damn about his white rural working class base. He's looked down on people like them all his life. And sadly, they're too blindly loyal to him to realize that he's screwing them all over (healthcare, taxes, the trade war, the gov't shut down) even as he's further enriching the wealthy in this country, as well as himself, of course.

Alas, here's the sad and somewhat scary scenario: Unlike Nixon, I don't believe that Trump would ever resign, regardless of what Mueller uncovers. I mean, Nixon resigned for 3 basic reasons. First of all, the evidence against him was overwhelming. Secondly, he lost the support Senators and Congressmen in his own political party. Thirdly, he didn't want to put the country through a long, protracted mess of Impeachment and a Senate Trial. Trump will have no such qualms simply because he only cares about himself. I mean, look what he's currently doing to 800,000 federal workers! He doesn't give a damn about them. He'd put this country through hell and never think twice about it. Even if high-ranking members of his own political party came to him and begged him to step down for the good of the country, I think he'd just tell them to get lost.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > And Hillary was the one who compromised our national security by operating an illegal unauthorized unencrypted unsecured server containing TOP SECRET data that the US IG reported was accessed by China, Russia, & 4 other nations...
> ...


It's a documented fact,  moron.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 13, 2019)

Correll said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Estonia and Poland were the heroes who with Reagan and Thatcher put an end to the USSR and the Communism that Lesh so loves. She has been trained by her masters to hate Russia due to their rejection of Communism.

Estonia is small, but they stood when it counted. Now that America is invested with Soviet scum like leach and the other democrats, we need allies with the spine to stand up to these hideous monsters.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Like Comey quoted FDR   You're known by your enemies  And Americas enemy is the left overs from the republican party


You are America's enemy, you filthy lying traitor.  You support the people who tried to stage a coup against a lawfully elected president.  You support illegal immigration.  I wonder how pieces of shit like you can claim you are patriotic Americans when you continually admit you hate America.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 13, 2019)

Mustang said:


> The sheer enormity of Trump's corruption is almost impossible to all hold in your mind at one time because it's so broad and deep.



Yeah, I mean the corrupt bastard used the FBI and CIA to spy on the opposition candidate and used foreign spies to fabricate dirt in order to rig the election.... Flat out treason.

Oh wait, that was Barack Mugabe Obama......


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

edward37 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Hellokitty said:
> ...


What "face to face meetings" did he conceal, you lying douchebag?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 13, 2019)

RealDave said:


> [
> What money did Hillary take from Russia as SofS?
> 
> The Clinton Foundation had been audited several times. The Clintons take no money from it.





You Stalinists are something else.

You actually are so very insane you believe the lies you've been conditioned to spew, doncha comrade?

Cash Flowed to Clinton Foundation Amid Russian Uranium Deal

Retard.


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

harmonica said:


> and they started an investigation on UFOs
> and the FBI has found Jimmy Hoffa's body ---------------------------------500 times !!!!!!!!!


Stupid post!


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

forkup said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Of course, Herr Mueller knows he doesn't have a case.  He's real job is just to do opposition research for the Dims.  For that function leak are highly beneficial.  It's a way to release information that normally it wouldn't be legal for him to release.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 13, 2019)

edward37 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > makemockmakemockmakemockmakemock
> ...



Ohh, you tried to lie your way out but...


----------



## harmonica (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > and they started an investigation on UFOs
> ...


stupid reply 
hahahahhahahahahah


----------



## BookShaka (Jan 13, 2019)

edward37 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > The FBI has some public relations to work on after what that shitstain Comey pulled
> ...



I’m impressed with your original thoughts. You kiss the media’s ass whilst allowing for them to fuck you up the ass at every opportunity. You believe every piece of negative news about Trump without question and shun every piece of positive news... this is not a sign of intelligence, especially given how many of those negatives pieces involve an ever-convenient anonymous source. You’ve the gall to call those skeptical of news delivered by people who make their distaste of Trump obvious scum? LOL some people are truly beyond saving. 

What are your thoughts about those who take Fox News as gospel and believe 100% whatever they report about Obama? Whatever your thoughts, you must also feel this way about yourself bc you are NO different from them—the willingly brainwashed who chuck common sense out the window and shit all over intellectualism.


----------



## Seawytch (Jan 13, 2019)

Mueller probe shows parts of Steele dossier true - CNN Video

Whether he is an unwitting asset or not is about the only thing WE don't know...but Robert Mueller probably does.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 13, 2019)

Seawytch said:


> Mueller probe shows parts of Steele dossier true - CNN Video
> 
> Whether he is an unwitting asset or not is about the only thing WE don't know...but Robert Mueller probably does.



CNN is a colossal joke.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...




BUH buh buh the Amazon.Com Post  says that having an interpreter who is bound by confidentiality laws, as EVERY FUCKING INTERPRETER since the Civil War has been, is "unprecedented."

These traitors are utterly without integrity. They will flat out lie about anything. I don't just mean eddie munster, but the Post and the rest of the Bolshevik press.


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Hillary Clinton did not sign off on that deal. That's old news. You're a lying idiot. Any money flowing to the Clinton Foundation did not go to the Clinton's own enrichment.  The article you posted does not specify any personal money gains by the Clintons. The only person who is "something else" is you, with your lies.


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > In the days after President Trump fired James B. Comey as F.B.I. director, law enforcement officials became so concerned by the president’s behavior that they began investigating whether he had been working on behalf of Russia against American interests, according to former law enforcement officials and others familiar with the investigation.
> ...


They did, and they found no crime foundation of her personally taking money. You are a liar.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 13, 2019)

Trump is a .............

How many different asinine things can the left come up with?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

Seawytch said:


> Mueller probe shows parts of Steele dossier true - CNN Video
> 
> Whether he is an unwitting asset or not is about the only thing WE don't know...but Robert Mueller probably does.


More fake news hysteria.  It's the same old shit:  The real estate deal that never happened and the meeting in Trump tower with the Russian lawyer.  It's all the same discredited horseshit, and none of it was illegal.


----------



## RealDave (Jan 13, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



The bulk of the money donated to the Clinton Foundation from those related to the Uranium One deal came from one man - who had sold his interest in Uranium years before.

'Nice try but you were wrong.

Do you know that Uranium One was a Canadian Company & thereby  that US uranium was already in control of another country.

Trump said Canada  is a security risk to the US.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


Wrong.  They did no such investigation.


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

Correll said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


What corruption?


----------



## Seawytch (Jan 13, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Mueller probe shows parts of Steele dossier true - CNN Video
> ...



Attacking the source shows a colossal weakness in your argument. No matter. I expect Mueller's report will be out within the year and some of the questions will be answered.


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Trump is a .............
> 
> How many different asinine things can the left come up with?





bripat9643 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


You're a liar.     FBI has been investigating the Clinton Foundation for months


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...




Obama committed treason, that is just fact. 

He was so certain that between the corrupt press and the FBI/CIA rigging the election that Hillary would win. Remember that the press demanded it would be a landslide, that Hillary would take 48 states. So Mugabe and his thugs didn't even TRY to cover their tracks, a friendly was following, no need. 

When Trump won, despite their treason, it was a SHOCK and put them in a panic. They had betrayed America repeatedly and were about to be caught, Trump is an OUTSIDER who would expose them. So they went on the offensive. They entrapped Gen. Flynn and then coerced a "confession" using the Spanish Inquisition techniques the Mueller is so well known for. He didn't literally have Flynn's wife raped, he just threatened to imprison his son and have his grand children put in foster care - basically sold into slavery. He is Torquemada. 

The job of Torquemada is to distract from the treason of Obama.


----------



## Seawytch (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Mueller probe shows parts of Steele dossier true - CNN Video
> ...



Repeating Trump's lie that the Dossier has been discredited does not make it so. Much is still _unproven_ in the *public* sphere, but *not a bit *discredited.


----------



## BookShaka (Jan 13, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...



Just bc one doesn’t believe everything they hear doesn’t make one a lemming, though I can totally understand why you’d come to that conclusion. 

Tell me please, why is it a good idea to believe without question news about someone from sources run by people who’ve made it blatantly apparent they despise this someone? You’re no different from an Obama-hating Fox News obsesser.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 13, 2019)

Seawytch said:


> Mueller probe shows parts of Steele dossier true - CNN Video
> 
> Whether he is an unwitting asset or not is about the only thing WE don't know...but Robert Mueller probably does.




DERP

Christopher Steele admits dossier charge unverified
\
So, Obama illegally used the CIA to recruit foreign spy Steele to meet with his Russian contacts to craft dirt on the opposition candidate in order to influence the 2016 election. Then he had his FBI PAY that spy for the document.

That would be treason. By Obama.


----------



## BookShaka (Jan 13, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Lesh doesn’t want to believe it’s true, therefore it’s not true.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 13, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Mueller probe shows parts of Steele dossier true - CNN Video
> ...




CNN only lies when they are on the air.


----------



## Seawytch (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Maybe he's talking about the New York field office that leaked something to Giuliani?


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...


Wow, you must think Flynn is the dumbest Trump Sheep on the planet then? If he was trapped, why did he plead guilty? You have to be as dumb as you are to do something like that. And there is no basis in fact about Mueller telling Flynn he was going to put his grandchildren in foster care. You are a liar.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...



Is this the same FBI that paid a foreign spy for fabricated dirt they used to rig an election in favor of Clinton?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is a .............
> ...


Their investigation hasn't finished, so how do you get off claiming they were found to be clean?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 13, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



So the NY Times was lying then?



You live in a hate bubble that can never be penetrated by facts and reality.

You can't make this shit up.


----------



## Seawytch (Jan 13, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Mueller probe shows parts of Steele dossier true - CNN Video
> ...



Unverified is not unproven. We are watching parts of it verified in Mueller indictments. Nothing has been disproved in the dossier. Spoiler alert, the pee tape is the least horrific of what could turn up in the end.


----------



## JLW (Jan 13, 2019)

BookShaka said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



Tell me why do you ignore Trump's own questionable conduct?  For heaven's sakes, Trump is asked last night if he is a Russian agent and he does not deny it.  He avoids the question. But that is neither here nor there in terms of Trump's own bending over backwards not to offend Putin.  He only does so as a last resort and under extreme pressure from the real patriots in the WH.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 13, 2019)

Seawytch said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Boom


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Are you just a liar, or are you insane?

{
Now, evidence suggests he told the FBI's Washington field office to also "stand down" from its investigation of Clinton's private-email server. That investigation followed a New York Times piece that appeared in 2015, detailing Hillary Clinton's possible illegal use of an unsecured, home-brew email server for her official business as secretary of state. It appears to be a clear violation of the law.

"Multiple former FBI officials, along with a Congressional official, say that while there may have been internal squabbling over the FBI's investigation into the Clinton Foundation at the time, there was allegedly _another_ 'stand-down' order by McCabe regarding the opening of the investigation into Hillary Clinton's use of her private email for official government business," wrote independent journalist Sarah Carter.}

FBI Scandal: Deep State Corruption Of FBI, Justice Was There From Very Start Of Hillary Email Probe | Investor's Business Daily


----------



## Dana7360 (Jan 13, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...




We now learn that trump has been hiding transcripts of meetings he has had with putin. Even from his own administration. 

I'm sure that Mueller already knows about this and it's part of the piles of evidence he has on trump. 

It's just sick to see Americans defend such a traitor. 

Trump reportedly hid records of his conversations with Putin from his own administration


----------



## Seawytch (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Maybe the same way you get off claiming they are dirty?

There was a foundation that WAS found dirty and had to shut down. Maybe you're thinking of this one?

Trump Foundation Will Dissolve, Accused of ‘Shocking Pattern of Illegality’


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

Seawytch said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


The dossier has never been credited.  Comey and McCabe admitted that none of the information was validated.  No one needs to discredit it anymore than they need to discredit a comic book.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

Seawytch said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


The New York Times:  fake news.


----------



## RealDave (Jan 13, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Trump is a .............
> 
> How many different asinine things can the left come up with?


Proven Fraud, business cheat, woman assaulter, adulterer, liar, Draft dodger, Putin puppet


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


By "his own administration" you mean the coup plotters in the DOJ and the FBI.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 13, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...



WTF...that's quite the (Russian troll?) rant!

Newsflash...there's no "she" here. Lesh is a male


----------



## RealDave (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



The dossier has not been shown to be false & some has been shown to be true.


----------



## Seawytch (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Is English your second language? Unverified is not unproven...and more and more gets proven with every Mueller indictment.


----------



## RealDave (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...



By those he appointed?


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


"How do I get off"? This coming from the liar who said there was no investigation, who is now arguing about an ongoing investigation.  Damn you're full of shit.


Uncensored2008 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



There is no such thing, and you don't know, because you had to ask the question. Lol! What a dumb fuck.


----------



## JLW (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


By "coup plotters" he means those safeguarding and protecting the nation from foreign agents.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

Seawytch said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


Nothing has been verified, moron.  "Unverified" means it's worthless as evidence.  You idiots keep trying to weasel around that fact, but no one is fooled.

There is no "pee tape," moron.  If there was, then why haven't we seen it posted on youTube?


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


It tells us who and what these people who apologize for Trump really are. Hillary was right. These are the true "deplorable's".


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...


They are "safeguarding" Americans only from democracy.  We can't have the deplorable riff-raff deciding who they want to be governed by.

It's appalling that turds like you defend outright treason.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 13, 2019)

COUNTER INTEL investigations do not go to court. They are begun to find out if our security is at risk


----------



## deanrd (Jan 13, 2019)

Does anyone think Republicans even care whether or not Trump works for the Russians?


----------



## JLW (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


NO, we can't have a compromised president leading and undermining this nation.  If Trump has nothing to hide he has nothing to fear from an investigation.  Though odd, Trump did not deny being a foreign agent.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

Seawytch said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


My comic book collection is "unverified," moron.  You're saying the dossier is as credible as a comic book.  I agree.


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Everything stood down. Including Trump's campaign where suspicions arose about him being compromised by the Russians. Turns out it was proven that he was, and still is.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


If...and admittedly it's a big if...there are "pee tapes"...Putin was showing Trump that he had to stay in his lane when he released the photos and text of that Kislyak meeting in the Oval Office the day after Trump fired Comey.

Here's Trump being the good puppy and he gets smacked on the nose anyway. That had to sting...and make him sit properly


----------



## Dana7360 (Jan 13, 2019)

Lesh said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > So what?  Investigating is in their name?  Good for them, now what did find?
> ...





Yes it has. This investigation has been included with Mueller's russia investigation.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


So the deep state tries to stage a coup against the lawfully elected president.  They manage to continue their baseless campaign against him for two years, so now he's "compromised?"

You're such a fucking douchebag it isn't possible to describe with mere words.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

Lesh said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


I won't bother dignifying that swill with a substantive response.


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


What part of simple logic don't you get you friggin idiotic douche? The parts of the dossier that were investigated, check out. The other parts haven't been verified yet. How damn retarded are you?


----------



## Lesh (Jan 13, 2019)

Had this truly been a coup...there would have been all sorts of leaks....a long time ago


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Because you can't.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




So you're a clown.

Lie #1

"Hillary Clinton did not sign off on that deal."

{A number of investors in Uranium One gave donations to the Clinton Foundation during the time the sale was being considered (between 2008 and 2010), in part through the participation of Frank Giustra, a Canadian mining magnate who was a large donor to the Foundation and who had controlled a company that eventually bought Uranium One}

It's called "Quid Pro Quo," retard.

Now, you are just a liar, you have no integrity, so facts are irrelevant to you. I get it, you're a fucking psychopath as is the way of democrats, but the "Clinton Foundation" was never anything other than money laundering for the massive bribes the Clinton mob brought in. Bringing us to:

Lie #2

"The article you posted does not specify any personal money gains by the Clintons"

{In addition, Bill Clinton was paid $500,000 in 2010 to give a speech to a Russian bank with ties to the Russian government. The U.S. government eventually approved the deal in 2010.}

So what have we found? Well, you're a fucking liar, meh you're a democrat, that goes without saying. You don't give a fuck about facts, you seek to protect and promote your party regardless of what they do.


----------



## JLW (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Here we go now with this deep state shit psychobabble.  You have the credibility of a fucking newt.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


Which parts were investigated?  The only thing I'm aware of is whether Cohen went to Prague, and that didn't check out.  Otherwise it's all unverified horseshit.

That's the simple logic, douchebag.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


Here's you:


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 13, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


That's all desperate Trump cult nonsense. The facts of the investigation will show what they show,and no amount of whiny equivocation and charlatan's shell games on the Trump cult's part are going to help trump slither out from under it.


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Trump compromised himself with multiple conspiracies of his own making. That has already been proven. Get over it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 13, 2019)

Seawytch said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




DERP

*Definition of unverified *


: not verified : lacking substantiation


Fucking moron.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


I easily can, but I prefer not to soil myself.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> The only thing I'm aware of is whether Cohen went to Prague, and that didn't check out.


Actually, it now looks likely that that meeting did occur. Cohen lied about his alibi and his cell phone pinged near Prague. I'm betting it did, in fact, "check out".


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


Pure unadulterated horseshit.  It's sad that there are so many morons in this country like you who can vote.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> [
> The dossier has never been credited.  Comey and McCabe admitted that none of the information was validated.  No one needs to discredit it anymore than they need to discredit a comic book.



Comey and McCabe bought it from the Russians to rig the 2016 election. That election is over, so the dossier has no more use to these corrupt traitors.

Besides, they were just following orders from Obama.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 13, 2019)

The Mods moved this thread???


----------



## Dana7360 (Jan 13, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





Seems to me the American haters are the ones who defend, support, lie for and vote for a man who has conspired with Russia to win that election and is now not working in the best interest of American but for russia.

There's just way too much evidence now that's piled up to ignore it any longer.

Now we find out he's been hiding transcripts of conversations he had with putin from the American public and even his own administration.

Why would he do that? What was said in those meetings that he doesn't want people to know? If he has not done anything wrong or treasonous or conspired with russians, why is he hiding transcripts of what was said when he met with them? 

The people trying to protect America and to expose true facts of what trump is doing with russians are the ones who love America. 

Trump reportedly hid records of his conversations with Putin from his own administration


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Look at this coward and his hearing problem who can't listen or handle  the truth. You are a part  of the Trump apologizing  dung heap.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


There's nothing "desperate" or nonsensical about it.  Mueller has nothing.  He never had anything.  This whole giant conspiracy theory was conjured up by Hillary, Comey, Strozk, Brenner, Clapper and the other coup plotters in the Obama administration.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


God, there's no shortage of morons in this country who believe this horseshit.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 13, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


Trump is evil with lots of $$$$ and sex


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 13, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Say stupid, I'm still waiting for you insane conspiracy morons to explain how the "russian bot" bullshit works? Doubling down on your fucking retardation?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 13, 2019)

Seawytch said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Fucking liar.

*Definition of unverified *


: not verified : lacking substantiation


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 13, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


Your ignorance to the truth and what is right and wrong clouds yours. You cannot see the truth because your heart is in the wrong place.

Your leaders are like the blind leading the blind. 

_*"In their case the god of this world has blinded the minds of the unbelievers...."*_​


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...



Izzatrite traitor?

So you who plot the overthrow of the government of the United States are?

Oh that's right, fucking traitors.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> There's nothing "desperate" or nonsensical about it. Mueller has nothing.


Haha....ohhh the irony...you have no idea if that's the,so literally your very next sentence shows your desperation.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Defend? He is engaging in outright treason. The whole shameful democrat party is.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing I'm aware of is whether Cohen went to Prague, and that didn't check out.
> ...


That idiocy has already been thoroughly vetted.  Some anonymous clown tells a fake news outlet that he's seen the phone records.  You have to be a world class fool to believe that.


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


So, if you are asking how it works, then how can there be "conspiracy morons" then if you don't know how it works? Lol! You're such a retard who gets caught up in his own stupid questions that contradict each other. You are too friggin dumb.


----------



## JLW (Jan 13, 2019)

I just noticed the mods moved this thread to conspiracy theories. What is conspiratorial about it? The mod who moved this thread should have cracked open a dictionary and looked up the definition of "Conspiracy" before taking this action.  The right-wing mods may seek to take the air out of these allegations but they will fail.  Reality will soon slap you on your face.  No amount of deflection or the desperation of certain mods will  take away from or make disappear the emerging facts concerning Trump.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 13, 2019)

*Obammy politicize the FBI. 
He illegally used the FBI as the Corrupt Democratic Party's secret police.
President Trump is the victim.
Obammy is the bad guy.*


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


Prove it liar?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 13, 2019)

The FBI never feared Trump was working for the Russians.   The FBI was concerned with fabricating enough rumor and innuendo to make it appear that Trump is working for the Russians.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 13, 2019)

Lesh said:


> COUNTER INTEL investigations do not go to court. They are begun to find out if our security is at risk



Serious question; are you an alcoholic who is drunk from sun up to sun down? Is that why your posts are rambling with zero substance? Comey and McCabe got involved in order to influence the outcome of the election in favor of Hillary Clinton. Based on text messages between Peter Strzok and Lisa Page, this was done on orders from Barack Mugabe Obama.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Proven, you fucking liar? 

So you are insane. 

This whole bullshit Inquisition that you Stalinist traitors pushed is purely to blow smoke in hopes of covering the open treason of Barack Milhouse Benito Mugabe Obama


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The FBI never feared Trump was working for the Russians.   The FBI was concerned with fabricating enough rumor and innuendo to make it appear that Trump is working for the Russians.


 And they proved you are lying because Manafort got caught giving the Russians polling data, that proves team Trump was working with the Russians. They didn't need to fabricate a rumor. They just went and got real evidence against Trump. You are the liar.


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


What closet are living in dumb ass? Manafort got caught giving private polling data to the Russians. Get a clue you friggin idiot.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> So the deep state tries to stage a coup against the lawfully elected president.  They manage to continue their baseless campaign against him for two years, so now he's "compromised?"
> 
> You're such a fucking douchebag it isn't possible to describe with mere words.



Sure it is; "traitor."

Johnlaw is a traitor who is actively promoting the hostile overthrow of the government of the Unites States.

It IS treason, as is what the Stalinist democrats in general are doing, they are waging civil war in an attempt to overthrow the legally elected President.


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > COUNTER INTEL investigations do not go to court. They are begun to find out if our security is at risk
> ...


Damn you're stupid. Remember the next email plot by team Trump that Comey fell for right before the election that showed nothing? And Comey was working for Clinton? That could only be coming from a retard like you.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 13, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



It's not ignorance. Johnlaw is lying because he is a traitor working to overthrow the government of the United States on behalf of the Stalinist democrat party. He, nor any democrat, is interested in facts or reality, they mean to see America destroyed. Hillary was their path to ending the country they so bitterly hate. When she failed, they had to become more blatant and more vicious.

This johnlaw pile of shit is just a drone in a massive collective that is intent on ending government of the people, by the people, and for the people. They will install their elite as a dictatorship, as they have done in California. They will use ANY means including violence to get their way.


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


  Post of the week for sure.


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


If you had facts or reality you would have posted them. You don't. You only post facts that prove just how sick and retarded you are.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 13, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




DERP

You ARE a traitor, you ARE waging civil war against the United States. You DO seek the complete destruction of the Constitutional foundation of the nation to be replaced by a socialist autocratic system you filthy fucks think is "more fair."


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Is that a crime?  .  .  .  .  . No, I didn't think so.  Did this happen before he was fired?  If not, then it's utterly meaningless.  It's meaningless even if it happened before he was fired if Trump didn't know about it.


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


You wouldn't understand the Constitution if it shit in your lap. Get out of here you liar.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Facts, which I have posted dozens of in this thread, have no effect on psychopaths like you. Party is the only thing you care about. You have no integrity, not a hint or a shred. You have only your party, which you lie and cheat to promote. I assume you would or have happily stolen and killed for the party as well.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


Hillary's email criminality was a "plot?"

You're fucking hilarious!

The only "plot" was Comey's plot to obstruct justice by not charging her with numerous felonies.


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Ha idiot, learn the law. Yes it is illegal to give private polling data to a foreign adversary to be used against a political opponent, and you are the campaign manager.  It's a conspiracy.You having to ask just proves what an ignorant goon ball you are.


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Nothing was found dumb ass. What are the felonies? You can't tell us because you're a piece of shit liar. Now prove me wrong ass hole?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Wrong, turd.  There's no such term as "foreign adversary" in the law.  Giving non-classified information to anyone is not against the law.  Like all the Trump hating morons, you don't seem to understand that we have the First Amendment in the Bill of Rights.

You're a fucking imbecile.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...




Well traitor, why don't you help me with this part...

{
The executive power shall be vested in a President of the United States of America. He shall hold his office during the term of four years, and, together with the Vice President, chosen for the same term, be elected, as follows:

Each state shall appoint, in such manner as the Legislature thereof may direct, a number of electors, equal to the whole number of Senators and Representatives to which the State may be entitled in the Congress: but no Senator or Representative, or person holding an office of trust or profit under the United States, shall be appointed an elector.

The electors shall meet in their respective states, and vote by ballot for two persons, of whom one at least shall not be an inhabitant of the same state with themselves. And they shall make a list of all the persons voted for, and of the number of votes for each; which list they shall sign and certify, and transmit sealed to the seat of the government of the United States, directed to the President of the Senate. The President of the Senate shall, in the presence of the Senate and House of Representatives, open all the certificates, and the votes shall then be counted. The person having the greatest number of votes shall be the President, if such number be a majority of the whole number of electors appointed; and if there be more than one who have such majority, and have an equal number of votes, then the House of Representatives shall immediately choose by ballot one of them for President; and if no person have a majority, then from the five highest on the list the said House shall in like manner choose the President. But in choosing the President, the votes shall be taken by States, the representation from each state having one vote; A quorum for this purpose shall consist of a member or members from two thirds of the states, and a majority of all the states shall be necessary to a choice. In every case, after the choice of the President, the person having the greatest number of votes of the electors shall be the Vice President. But if there should remain two or more who have equal votes, the Senate shall choose from them by ballot the Vice President.

The Congress may determine the time of choosing the electors, and the day on which they shall give their votes; which day shall be the same throughout the United States.

No person except a natural born citizen, or a citizen of the United States, at the time of the adoption of this Constitution, shall be eligible to the office of President; neither shall any person be eligible to that office who shall not have attained to the age of thirty five years, and been fourteen Years a resident within the United States.

In case of the removal of the President from office, or of his death, resignation, or inability to discharge the powers and duties of the said office, the same shall devolve on the Vice President, and the Congress may by law provide for the case of removal, death, resignation or inability, both of the President and Vice President, declaring what officer shall then act as President, and such officer shall act accordingly, until the disability be removed, or a President shall be elected.

The President shall, at stated times, receive for his services, a compensation, which shall neither be increased nor diminished during the period for which he shall have been elected, and he shall not receive within that period any other emolument from the United States, or any of them.

Before he enter on the execution of his office, he shall take the following oath or affirmation:--"I do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will faithfully execute the office of President of the United States, and will to the best of my ability, preserve, protect and defend the Constitution of the United States."

}

What does that mean, you traitorous little worm?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Transmitting classified documents via email.  

Making copies of classified documents on non-secure servers.  

Destroying government documents.
Obstruction of justice.
Perjury


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...





Uncensored2008 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


It means Trump lied. He violated his oath.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 13, 2019)

harmonica said:


> and they started an investigation on UFOs
> and the FBI has found Jimmy Hoffa's body ---------------------------------500 times !!!!!!!!!


You're making mock again?


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


None of that was ever proven. Try again retard. Classified emails had the wrong labels. That's not criminal misconduct, which is why Comey could not convict. You just failed. Congratulations! You confirmed your lies by your own claims. Thanks! Ultimate fail!


----------



## edward37 (Jan 13, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Face it un  YOU OWN IT


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


It was all proven, moron.  Comey testified to it before Congress.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Some anonymous clown tells a fake news outlet that he's seen the phone records


Which certainly does not make it false. Only trump cultists think that. And we know he completely lied about his alibi, an inconvenient little fact that you just glossed over.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 13, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...




What's sad is that really is the best you can do.

You are a mindless hack posting hate memes from KOS, CNN, DemocraticUnderground, MSNBC, and other sleazy hate sites.

You have no brain, you are a drone who just pumps out hating points. You therefore become enraged when your betters point out that you're a fucking liar and a traitor.

Incapable of defending the idiocy you post from the hate sites, let's face it, you have no idea what it means, you just hate Trump like you're programmed to; lacking the capacity to  reason, you have been programmed with the defense response of "RUSSSSSSSAIN" "TROOOOOOLLL" and a few other conditioned responses.

You, just like BTK killer, are a useless drone sent from the leftist hate cesspools.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Some anonymous clown tells a fake news outlet that he's seen the phone records
> ...


What the fuck are you babbling about?  If you accept that as valid evidence, then you're the world's biggest fool.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


The sad part is that your post is so accurate.


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Do you know what a foreign adversary is moron?  You know zero about the law, which is why you retards keep stepping in your own pile of shit. Look up the statute about foreign help. I have seen such gross ignorance. Damn you are pathetic.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 13, 2019)

edward37 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > and they started an investigation on UFOs
> ...




DERP

MAKING MOCK 

Then you fucking retard, you LIED to try and cover for your stupidity. 

"Herpa herpa derpa, maybe if I is take "mock" and alter the url to "making mock" I can look like less of a fucking retard, derpaderpityderp"


----------



## Lesh (Jan 13, 2019)

Anyone else wonder why this thread was moved to the basement?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 13, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Anyone else wonder why this thread was moved to the basement?



Not at all, this is where it belongs.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 13, 2019)

If you want to hide it...yea


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Yeah, a "foreign adversary" is any country that Dims have decided to demonize for political gain.  The term has no legal significance.  There is no statute that uses the term.  If you believe there is such a statute, then please post a link to it.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 13, 2019)

edward37 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > and they started an investigation on UFOs
> ...


MOCKERFOCKER


----------



## Dana7360 (Jan 13, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...





I don't know about a report coming out next month. 

Mueller asked for and was granted a six months extension for his grand jury. That means he is still gathering evidence.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> If you accept that as valid evidence


I accept it as maybe, possibly likely, true. You assert it as false with 100% certainty, because...trump cult.

Oh, and at the same time, agencies reportedly overheard conversations betwen Russians stating that Cohen was there to meet with them.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 13, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


or he's trying to FIND evidence that he can't find
like Vietnam---we need MORE troops/more time--then we will win


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...





bripat9643 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Exactly what was proven in that exchange? Of the five claims you posted, Comey never confirmed any of them. You posted that video to mount another lie. This tells us who and what you are.; Try again.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > If you accept that as valid evidence
> ...



It won't stand up in any court of law.  When you have photo copies of the actual documents, let us know.

"Agencies" heard that?  Who are these "agencies?"


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > If you accept that as valid evidence
> ...


The reign of truth will fall on these apologists so hard when Cohen testifies, I fear their cult leader will ask them to take a ride on Hale bopp. And they'll do it too.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 13, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...




Hardly a surprise.  The Dems strategy is to keep the investigation alive until Trump is out of office.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Are you deaf, dumb and blind?  Comey confirmed all of them under oath.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> It won't stand up in any court of law.


The records being reported on? Of course they would, what a ridiculous thing to say. Your strange and laughable comments seem to assume that someone is going to only submit as evidence the news article....how odd....


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Conspiracy against the United States - Wikipedia 923. 18 U.S.C. § 371—Conspiracy to Defraud the United States 
*To conspire to defraud the United States means primarily to cheat the Government out of property or money, but it also means to interfere with or obstruct one of its lawful governmental functions by deceit, craft or trickery, or at least by means that are dishonest. It is not necessary that the Government shall be subjected to property or pecuniary loss by the fraud, but only that its legitimate official action and purpose shall be defeated by misrepresentation, chicane or the overreaching of those charged with carrying out the governmental intention.*


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


There is nothing in that video that confirms what you say. You are a liar. If you were telling the truth, you would be quoting Comey. But you didn't. Next?


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Evidence, the rule of law, and how our Constitution is set up, is what keeps the investigation alive. To ignore those key factors would be irresponsible and unpatriotic to our country and to who we are.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...




No.  Dems obsessed with destroying Trump are what is keeping it alive. If the Dems actually cared about The Constitution, The Rule of Law, and The People, they would work with Trump as the Loyal Opposition.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > It won't stand up in any court of law.
> ...


"They would?"  You don't even know if they exist.  All you have is worthless hearsay from a fake news source.

You Trump-hating idiots are always talking about what might be true instead of what is actually known.  You're deluding yourselves with paranoid fantasies.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 13, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Dems obsessed with destroying Trump are what is keeping it alive.


What a dumb thing to say. Even the most prominent republican senators have said it would be the beginning of the end of the Trump presidency, should he nix the investigation.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...


ROFL!  Nothing in the Constitution allows for this witch-hunt.  I get physically nauseous whenever you Trump-hating morons start citing the Constitution as support for your attempt to overthrow a lawfully elected president.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> They would?" You don't even know if they exist.


Right, but you said it wouldn't hold up in court. If they do exist, of course, they would. You are doing a little dance, now.

And while I am talking about what might be true based on reports, you are asserting, with 100% certainty, that these things are false. That shows very clearly (in spite of your squawking to the contrary) who is living in a fantasy, and that would be you.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 13, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Dems obsessed with destroying Trump are what is keeping it alive.
> ...



It's true, and you just refuse or are unable to grok it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


The video confirms each and every point I made, douchebag.


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Why is it you never answer the questions you’re asked?

The DNC and Perkins Coie filed a motion to dismiss Page’s suit. I gave you a link to Page’s response and asked you what civil rights he’s complaining were violated. I didn’t ask for your opinion — I challenged you to quote Page’s complaint.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Like I've said before Trump can shit in a hat and they'd wear it


----------



## deanrd (Jan 13, 2019)

Who could possibly believe that Trump work for the Russians in secret?

 It was no secret.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > They would?" You don't even know if they exist.
> ...


If pigs had wings, they could fly.  I'm not interested in your "if's."  That just pure snowflake mental masturbation.  Go fantasize about your Trump-free world somewhere else.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Nothing in the Constitution allows for this witch-hunt.


100% wrong. The Constitution specifically defines as constitutional that which the SCOTUS rules as constitutional. And the SCOTUS already set this precedent.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> If pigs had wings, they could fly.


And if we were finding dead pig bodies next to wings everywhere we looked, we might start to think they did have wings. Just as we can't shake a tree near trump without a Russian spy falling out of it. Everyone central to the investigation has either been charged with lying about their contacts with Russians or has copped a plea for immunity, or both. So these little piggies are starting to look like they, indeed, have wings.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing in the Constitution allows for this witch-hunt.
> ...


Sorry turd, but I don't accept the theory that the Constitution says whatever some politically selected hacks on the SC claim it says.  Nothing in the Constitution allows the federal government to run a police force, which means the FBI shouldn't even exist.


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2019)

Hellokitty said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Hellokitty said:
> ...


Report: Trump revealed Israeli commando and Mossad operation in Syria to Russians


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > If pigs had wings, they could fly.
> ...


More "IFs."  When you have some facts, perhaps I'll actually read your entire post.


----------



## Dana7360 (Jan 13, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...




I won't ignore evidence when it's presented. I don't care what party anyone is in. If they are doing what trump has been doing, they aren't working in the best interest of America and our constitution. There just has been too many facts released for those of us who do love America to ignore anymore.

I don't give a damn about his money or how much sex he has with whom. I care about America, our constitution, our people and the rule of law. This isn't about sex or money. It's about a president who through is own actions caused the FBI to open an investigation to find out if trump is working for russia. Ignoring all the evidence we've seen thus far is your choice but be warned, it's not the choice of Mueller and our justice department.

Nor is it the choice of the majority of the people in our nation. Democracy and the people of our nation have already voted for a congress that will follow our constitution. The next election won't be pretty for republicans. Especially trump.


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


  No treason has been proven. You are a liar.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> I'm not interested in your "if's."


Right,because they involve your cult leader. You like the "ifs" pertaining to everyone else, and often claim them as true with 100% certainty . Ironically, but not unexpectedly, you are far more guilty of that of which you accuse everyone else during your little trump cult tantrums .


----------



## Oddball (Jan 13, 2019)

At last, this idiotic tin foil hat thread is in the proper sub-forum.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...


What a huge load.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


It certainly has been proven.


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


The reference was to "if" pigs had wings. The rest of it has already been proven through indictments or guilty pleas. Smell the reality coming your way loser.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> but I don't accept the theory that the Constitution says whatever some politically selected hacks on the SC claim it says.


It's not a theory, it's in the Constitution. See, you went and said something stupid without thinking it through, and now you're doubling down.


----------



## Meister (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


It's nice for a democrat to have the Holder's and Lynch's as DOJ's to keep the water murky, huh?


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Do you know what "Treason" is?


----------



## harmonica (Jan 13, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...


and the FBI has for SURE found Hoffa-------many times


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 13, 2019)

Meister said:


> It's nice for a democrat to have the Holder's and Lynch's as DOJ's to keep the water murky, huh?


Remind us all again...who appointed the DOJ officials that launched this invstigation? Haha, just shaddup already.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


None of it has been proven, moron.  

I'm beginning to believe that you are one of the dumbest posters in this forum.  Your record in this thread certainly is one of unexcelled idiocy.


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2019)

mikegriffith1 said:


> Actually, what happened was that after Trump fired the snake Comey, his cronies in the FBI decided to launch a phony "investigation" based on the bogus idea that Trump was working for the Russians. Those cronies did not "fear" that Trump was working for the Russians. They knew he wasn't. This was just the excuse they used to start investigating Trump.


Actually, that’s not what happened. Actually, what happened was Trump fires Comey *after* the FBI investigation was already underway.


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

Meister said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


So you can't answer the question either. Another one dying to look stupid on here. Bring it on.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > but I don't accept the theory that the Constitution says whatever some politically selected hacks on the SC claim it says.
> ...


Wrong.  It's not in the Constitution.


----------



## Meister (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


You can't refute what I've said....you're the one looking stupid, and you're too stupid to even recognize it, BWK.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Staging a coup against a lawfully elected president is treason.


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Guilty pleas and indictments are all the proof I need. But for cult retards like you  who understand nothing about the law, will take their rightful seat on top of Trumps Hale Bopp.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 13, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > It's nice for a democrat to have the Holder's and Lynch's as DOJ's to keep the water murky, huh?
> ...


It was the most inept AG in recent history....And that number includes the tragically incompetent Janet Reno.

Sessions was a joke, who only got appointed because he was one of the first to hop on Cheeto's bandwagon.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Staging a coup against a lawfully elected president is treason.


What an absolutely idiotic thing to bring up. If this president is unseated by due process, that is precisely the opposite of a coup. You embarrass yourself.


----------



## xyz (Jan 13, 2019)

Oddball said:
			
		

>


Thanks for telling us you're a tool of the Russian state.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 13, 2019)

Oddball said:


> It was the most inept AG in recent history....


Neato, trump cultist! But he recused, and the republican deputy AG was asked by the republicans in the senate to appoint a republican special counsel. So cry me a river.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


I'm sure you also believe Bigfoot is real.  No one cares what is sufficient for an imbecile like you to believe.


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Rightards are brainwashed; scrubbed with Brillo pads. They’re cult members like those who belonged to the People’s Temple.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> Guilty pleas and indictments are all the proof I need. But for cult retards like you  who understand nothing about the law, will take their rightful seat on top of Trumps Hale Bopp.


Then you're willfully ignorant of how the plea bargain scam of a "legal system", that has been operating in this nation for decades, actually works.

IOW, appeal to ignorance is not an argument.


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


That's not the definition of "Treason", and that is not happening. The only coup is the law. You are a confirmed ignorant, retarded, dumb ass.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Guilty pleas for crimes concerning Russian collusion?  Perhaps you can list each of them?  (An indictment is still an unproven accusation.  That's why there has to be a trial afterwards.)


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Staging a coup against a lawfully elected president is treason.
> ...


Nothing about this entire scam resembles "due process," moron.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


So pronounces the biggest dumbass in the forum


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

Oddball said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Guilty pleas and indictments are all the proof I need. But for cult retards like you  who understand nothing about the law, will take their rightful seat on top of Trumps Hale Bopp.
> ...


I think plea bargains should be abolished.  The DA should do his job and prosecute cases.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Nothing about this entire scam resembles "due process,"


Of course,that is the ridiculous and desperate rambling of a trump cultist. That's why the investigation continues unfettered, while you sit there and cry into your bowl of Trump flakes.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 13, 2019)

boedicca said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



dims care a great deal about the Constitution.

They are obsessed with destroying it.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 13, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > It was the most inept AG in recent history....
> ...


None of which refutes the obvious fact that Sessions was always  a hire based on loyalty, and in way over his head.

But your bootlicking of the police state is duly noted.


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

Oddball said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Guilty pleas and indictments are all the proof I need. But for cult retards like you  who understand nothing about the law, will take their rightful seat on top of Trumps Hale Bopp.
> ...


A "plea bargain' is nothing more than an agreement for leniency by those already found guilty to pursue that rotting head of the fish. It is not a scam. It's a strategy for justice against those who break the law. Your argument is for idiots.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> I think plea bargains should be abolished.


Haha, we got us some real expert legal minds, here ...


----------



## Hellokitty (Jan 13, 2019)

Faun said:


> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


So TRUMP shared information with Russia on ISIS having developed bombs to be used in laptops that could go through airport security undetected. Okay so TRUMP shared the information with Russia, now who shared the information with the media?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing about this entire scam resembles "due process,"
> ...


It's hardly ridiculous.  It continues unfettered because Republicans are a bunch of spineless cowards, and for no other reason.


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



You produced zero evidence of that. You are a liar.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 13, 2019)

Oddball said:


> None of which refutes the obvious fact that Sessions was always in way over his head.


Neato, trump cultist! Unfortunately for the Trump cult and its dear leader, Sessions,having worked for the campaign and having lied about his contacts with Russians, had to recuse. So go cry to your cult leader.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 13, 2019)

xyz said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for telling us that you have a seriously bad case of Stockholm syndrome.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > I think plea bargains should be abolished.
> ...


How does my opinion prove anything about my legal expertise, moron?


----------



## Oddball (Jan 13, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > None of which refutes the obvious fact that Sessions was always in way over his head.
> ...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> It continues unfettered because Republicans are a bunch of spineless cowards, and for no other reason.


Haha, and yet you gave the reason as something completely different just minutes ago. Look at what the trump cult has done to your brain...you can't even form and hold coherent thoughts anymore....


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Plea bargains aren't signed after a conviction, you stupid fucking moron.  You should refrain from posting before you demonstrate your idiocy beyond all doubt.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 13, 2019)

Hellokitty said:


> Okay so TRUMP shared the information with Russia, now who shared the information with the media?


A staffer who thought it important for everyone to know that Trump was licking the butthole of the top Russian spy in the Oval Office. And that staffer was correct.


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Not even Republicans can trump the rule of law. It has nothing to do with a spine. Get a clue.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 13, 2019)

Obammy broke the law, not President Trump.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 13, 2019)

Faun said:


> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Trump is a BLABBERMOUTH


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


And? What's that got to do with the price of tea in China? The result is the same. Investigators have the defendant by the balls, so they can pursue the head of the rotten fish, which is Trump. That's how law enforcement works. You got a problem with that? I don't. It's called justice you idiot against criminals like Trump who attacked our country.


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2019)

Hellokitty said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Hellokitty said:
> ...


LOLOL

Trump blows up a covert  Israeli operation and the reaction from his acolytes is...

... so what? Who cares?

Thanks for proving yet again just how brainwashed you cultists really are.


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Obammy broke the law, not President Trump.


No proof of that, and Trump's criminality has already been proven. Next!


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

Faun said:


> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Just a reminder people of the kind of fools we are dealing with;


----------



## boedicca (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Hellokitty said:
> ...




You truly are a loathsome bigot.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Hellokitty said:
> ...


Fat boy sure can fill a suit, can't he? You can actually hear that jacket groaning in that picture...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Hellokitty said:
> ...


Last time I saw a whiteout like that was the blizzard of '78....


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

boedicca said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


If the definition of a "Bigot" is to rail against ignorant, hateful, racist, trash, then I'm a proud card carrying member. Guilty as charged.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...




An example of a bigot is someone who assumes Christians are Racists.

Thanks for playing!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 13, 2019)

boedicca said:


> An example of a bigot is someone who assumes Christians are Racists.


Which he did not do. But thank you for regurgitating trump cult talking point # 3,574,890. It's been AT LEAST 5 minutes since we  heard it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


This has nothing to do with the rule of law, moron.  Witch hunts are not part of the rule of law.  They are part of rule by the unelected bureaucracy and corrupt politicians.


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

boedicca said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


I've spent my whole life in the south. And  I learned one thing in all that time. That if you are a Christian, there's a better than average chance you're a racist. I lived among the scum in that picture. And when Church is out, OMG. Why do you think there are no Blacks in that picture? A lifetime experience tells no lies.


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Convictions and indictments prove there is no such animal as a "witch hunt". Get a clue.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...




There you go again...providing yet more proof that you are a complete and utter bigot.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


If they had him by the balls, they wouldn't be agreeing to a plea bargain, you brain-dead dumbass.  The result is certainly not the same.  It's so they can pursue people for which they have no evidence.

Yeah, we know how law enforcement works, and all rational sensible people are appalled.   It certainly isn't justice, and I do have a problem with it.

I marvel at how all you assholes, who defend Hillary to the hilt, are called in Trump a criminal.  It just one of the long list of epithets that your party masters have instructed you to use.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


They certainly do not.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Exactly. Mueller was tasked with investigating Russian interference in the 2016 election and any contacts or cooperation between Trump campaign members and russian operatives. And he has found all of that in spades. He has literally followed the letter of his mandate and  has produced a bevy of indictments related to it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


You don't rail against yourself.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


He has found virtually nothing - certainly nothing criminal.  When are you brain-dead morons going to realize that Mueller is investigating a dry hole?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> He has found virtually nothing - certainly nothing criminal.


Well that's just false and stupid, and you embarrass yourself. He has produced a mountain of criminal indictments related to the precise letter of his mandate. Damn you people have lost your minds...


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


I lived in the South for 20 years, and I say your claim is pure horseshit.  Blacks go to their own churches.  That's the way the like it.  Discrimination has nothing to do with it.  I've worked with and rubbed elbows with blacks in the South for 20 years, and not once did I ever see any evidence of discrimination.

You're simply a lying asshole.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 13, 2019)

An interesting development was when trump appointed Whitaker to quash the investigation, and McConnell immediately castrated Whitaker.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > He has found virtually nothing - certainly nothing criminal.
> ...


Most of them are bogus indictments that will never see the inside of a court room.  The rest of his indictments are in serious doubt.  Mueller may be prosecuted for prosecutorial misconduct.  Corsi is suing him for $350 million


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Most of them are bogus indictments that will never see the inside of a court room.


Haha, as if you have read a single word of any of them or have any understanding of their evidential support. More desperate, embarrassing, self-soothing pap from what is turning into this board's #1 trump cultist.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Most of them are bogus indictments that will never see the inside of a court room.
> ...


Mueller indicted foreign nationals.  How is he going to get them to a U.S. courtroom?

Once again, you prove only that you're a brain damaged moron.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Mueller indicted foreign nationals.


Which is precisely what one would expect, when investigating foreign interference in our elections. That is called, "he found it". So you sound daft.

So, again...pay attention...he was tasked with investigating Russian interference in our election. He found it, and it resulted in criminal indictments of Russians who perpetrated it. In other words, precisely the opposite of a witch Hunt.


----------



## xyz (Jan 13, 2019)

I do not believe that the Trump supporters do not believe the Russia stuff in relation to Trump.

They do not care and likely support it, and they do what their leader does himself, lie continuously and obstruct and deflect.

In fact some have even said Putin is better than the Democrats.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 13, 2019)

xyz said:


> They do not care and likely support it, and they do what their leader does himself, lie continuously and obstruct and deflect.


I think you're spot on. All this crying about witch hunts and deep state is a dog and pony show.


----------



## Correll (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




Don't.


----------



## Correll (Jan 13, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...



Your support of this corruption, shows that you are the ones undermining this nation.


YOu should be ashamed of yourselves.


----------



## Correll (Jan 13, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...





Trump won the election by speaking out to a long ignored voting bloc, Middle Class whites. 


That you are so offended by this, that you are wiling to support interference in the election process by domestic intelligence agencies, is, as has been pointed out, treasonous. 


YOu are vile scum. And a warmonger.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 13, 2019)

Correll said:


> Trump won the election by speaking out to a long ignored voting bloc, Middle Class whites.


And by appealing to their worst qualities.


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


On the contrary, a "plea bargain" signals the leverage that Mueller has with his own evidence against the accused because of the evidence. Why do you think David Pecker and Allen Weisselberg got a plea deal? Because they knew they were already legally culpable. Mueller has got them where he wants them.

You don't know how law enforcement works or else you wouldn't be on the receiving end of your own failed argument. By the way, how does "law enforcement work" according to you?  And who are the rational people who know about law enforcement? can you cite proof of this claim of yours?

Also, no one is defending Hillary. She did a great job of defending herself against false accusations.

Nothing you say has any foundation etched into reality. You are driven by your own ignorance and obsessive hatred of others and the truth. That is something you have to deal with. I don't. It must suck to be you?


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

Correll said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Can you cite specifically how the middle class whites were being ignored?


----------



## harmonica (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...


ever read the news?? whites are condemned/denigrated/accused/etc EVERYDAY
the MSM ignores them/etc


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


  Corsi said he is prepared to go to jail. Does that look like someone who can afford to sue? Lol! 

What is the misconduct by Mueller?

What specifically makes the indictments "bogus"? And what references do you have proving the rest of the indictments are in serious doubt?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


I'm done with your idiocies for the day.


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

harmonica said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I have. "Condemned, denigrated, and accused" of what"?


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


You were done before you started.Are you just coming around to figuring that out? Take care loser.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


??????? have you been living in a hole?
do you live in the US???
RACISM/HATRED/etc


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

harmonica said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Wait a minute. So let me see if I get this straight. So, because there are whites out there, (besides other middle class whites) who exercise open racism like the KKK,(Charlottesville), white supremacy groups, skin heads, David Duke, Trump, and others, we are somehow supposed to feel sorry for these people, and that they shouldn't be ignored? And if they are being accused, and rightfully so, exactly what do you mean when you said they are ignored? The white racists in this country are not ignored. And why do you lump (all white middle class people) in the same group with the racists? Your posts do not make much sense? You seem to be totally confused as to what you want to say?


----------



## Correll (Jan 13, 2019)

Faun said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





You are a brain damaged moron.


----------



## Hellokitty (Jan 13, 2019)

Faun said:


> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




What covert Israel operation are you talking about? And it seems the issue wasn't with Russia knowing but Russia passing the information on to Obama's friends in Iran. 

Putin never had to pass the information on since the US media did it for him by illegally leaking classified information. 

Weird how so many seem to be saying who cares to the actually crime of leaking classified information to the media.


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

Hellokitty said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Hellokitty said:
> ...


I'll give you two guesses who opened his mouth first, and the first guess doesn't count. Enough said.


----------



## Correll (Jan 13, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Trump won the election by speaking out to a long ignored voting bloc, Middle Class whites.
> ...




Trade and Immigration in no way, appeals to anyone's worst qualities.


So, back up your bullshit, or apologize to the good people you just smeared, asshole.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


you are a bootcamper [ new guy ]
1. MOST of the stories in the MSM that call out whites for racism is BULLSHIT
2.blacks commit hate crimes at over TWICE the rate of whites
Offenders
3. blacks about 13% of the population--whites about 67%--you can do math?
white on black murders - 189
black on white murders - 409
Expanded Homicide Data Table 6
4.white supremacists murder less than 10 people per ---------- YEAR
blacks murder over eight people every---------------------------------------DAY
but what does the MSM spew everyDAY??
whites =RACIST
what do black entertainers/sports players/etc say: whites RACIST
this has been one of the *MAJOR *stories in the MSM for the last few years
Kaepernick
WHITE cop shoots BLACKman
BUT--the cops are DEFENDING themselves against jackass dangerous black criminals
AND when blacks MURDER whites BECAUSE of hate--it rarely is in the MSM and/or not for long!!
etc etc etc etc
I've been over this many times on USMB with the facts/stats/links


----------



## Correll (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...




Their interests were never represented in national policy. Economic and immigration policy was crafted with an eye to macro economic numbers ignoring how the loss of manufacturing jobs, and artificial flooding of the labor market, 


seriously hurt the Middle Class whites. 


Trump saw this, and pounced on it, as a way for an outsider to get into the White House.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Your posts do not make much sense?
AND you do not back up your post with links/stats/etc


----------



## edward37 (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


You fed over Hillary for 10 or more years and came up with shit  Meanwhile this dirty bastard this POS you put in the WH is awash in filth  A real swine


----------



## Oddball (Jan 13, 2019)

edward37 said:


> You fed over Hillary for 10 or more years and came up with shit  Meanwhile this dirty bastard this POS you put in the WH is awash in filth  A real swine


Who was going to prosecute her, genius?


----------



## Correll (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...




1.  Your conflation of whites and white racists is noted and held against you. Don't be a fucking asshole.

2. No group of Americans, or their interests should be ignored in national policy. That you spin "wanting interests represented in policy" with "feel sorry for" is just you being a fucking asshole. Stop that.

3. Are you seriously just hearing about this now? Were you in a fucking coma during the election or something? What the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## edward37 (Jan 13, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Most of them are bogus indictments that will never see the inside of a court room.
> ...


Trump says shit  and hes says what color


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

Oddball said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > You fed over Hillary for 10 or more years and came up with shit  Meanwhile this dirty bastard this POS you put in the WH is awash in filth  A real swine
> ...


You can't prosecute what can't be prosecuted. Just ask Trey Gowdy and Kevin McCarthy who tried to frame Clinton.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 13, 2019)

harmonica said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Yes Christians aren't hypocrites ,,,,,,,,,Not much,,,,, God fearing ?  lol lol


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

Correll said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



You weren't asked. The other dumb ass was. Then here you come and can't answer the questions either, because the claims were bogus to begin with. Middle class whites were never ignored. That's reality. So you and Goober can stop with the (white middle class) pity party.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 13, 2019)

edward37 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


christians-----? how did they get into this conversation


----------



## Correll (Jan 13, 2019)

edward37 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...




The only reasonable response to the post you replied to, would be to agree that whites are condemned/denigrated/accused/ect everyday.


That you did not do that, shows that you support that racism. Shame on you.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 13, 2019)

Trump:  No Collusion, No Collusion

Would I lie to you?


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

harmonica said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Spoiler alert there Goober, I wasn't the one who made the idiotic claims. You did.


----------



## Correll (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...





1. Public discussion forum. Look up any words in that you dont' under stand.


2. Middle Class whites disagree, and voted accordingly. Further more, your desire to keep ignoring US, is not going to end well. 

3. A desire to have our interests represented in national policy, is not a pity party you fucking asshole. FUCK YOU.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 13, 2019)

harmonica said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


You were talking about how the poor whites were being  ignored? The poor middle class whites?


----------



## Correll (Jan 13, 2019)

harmonica said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...




Well, he couldn't address what you actually said, without agreeing with you, or looking like a complete fucking fool and liar. 



So, non sequitur.


----------



## Correll (Jan 13, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Trump:  No Collusion, No Collusion
> 
> Would I lie to you?




Yes, you would, I've caught you in many lies before. 


But, Trump certainly did not collude. This is about how the FBI is completely corrupt.


But Hey, a completely corrupt FBI, would help keep the lid down in your end game scenario of a Third World One Party, Racist and Oppressive American that you want so bad.


Have you consider that? That way, when it blows, it will blow BIG!


----------



## Correll (Jan 13, 2019)

edward37 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...




And since you hate whites and Christians, you can't tell them apart?


----------



## harmonica (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Obama not only ignored the whites--he was RACIST--and or if any one is racist--it's Obama-who:
hates America/whites/cops
he went to the DEFINITE racist Rev Wright for years!!
Obama's Pastor: God Damn America
YES--GODAMN America!!
Jeremiah Wright: Revisiting Obama’s anti-Semitic pastor
hates rich white men/whites
Controversial comments made by Rev Jeremiah Wright
etc to infinity 
he thought white women were not good enough
Review | Before Michelle, Barack Obama asked another woman to marry him. Then politics got in the way.
MObama hates America
https://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/michelle_obama_409144
sent his BLACK AG to comfort the family of a black CRIMINAL that attacked a WHITE cop!!!! 
...he nominated 2 blacks in a row for AG--when they are LESS qualified/less are qualified than whites
etc


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

Correll said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


The only reasonable response for the original poster was to make him or her understand that there is a dichotomy between middle class whites and the racist whites. He should have been referencing the racist whites, which is Trump's number one base. Middle class whites can be lumped into various categories and parties. My point was that the poster didn't understand his or her own point, therefore had no argument. It was just some bs, he or she invented, because there seem to be a need for this pity party for whites. When in fact, no pity party was needed. He or she is doing nothing more than crying to Trump's base. That's all that was about.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 13, 2019)

edward37 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


ok
????


----------



## edward37 (Jan 13, 2019)

Correll said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


I can tell a hypocrite when I hear one    and these republican white god loving creatures are FOS


----------



## harmonica (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


1. hahahahahhahaaha
2. prove his #1 base is racist whites
3. again--you do not back up any of your bullshit
you have been given many chances--but you never give any proof = your posts are CRAP


----------



## harmonica (Jan 13, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


EDDIE the Great Hypocrite Master


----------



## Correll (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...




1. Middle Class whites ARE a fine category by themselves. YOur desire to deny them status as a group, is because you want to deny their interests in national policy. Which is the fucking point.

2. Your pretense that whites who support Trump are "racist" is just you being a fucking asshole. FUCK YOU.

3. You ever this rude to any white people in real life, or are you a fucking coward?


----------



## Correll (Jan 13, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...




YOur bigotry, is both blinding you to the reality of Republican whites, who are not all Christians, and 


ironically making you a hypocrite, and you pretend to be against various forms of bigotry.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 13, 2019)

....Obama certainly ignored and screwed over the whites with all the crap about BLACKman shot by WHITE cop
....he needed to come out and say those jackasses got what they deserved--but NO--he was PRO criminal


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

harmonica said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


  Oh, so this about Obama? Lol! You just coming around to figuring out what you are trying to say? 

So, what does Reverend Wright and Obama ignoring whites have to do with anything? Because Obama went to this church for a while, he was ignoring whites? Huh? 

Exactly how was "Obama racist"? "Hates "cops"? 'Mobama hates America"? Here's the deal. You have nothing but conjecture and your own opinion. Which by the way, made an idiot out of you, because conjecture is a fools game, that only fools play. Take your (white pity party and conjecture) someplace else. You are a time bomb for hate, for which an intelligent debate is not possible to have. Go to the doctor and see if he can prescribe some anti-inflammatory medicine for your out of control inflamed mind.


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

harmonica said:


> ....Obama certainly ignored and screwed over the whites with all the crap about BLACKman shot by WHITE cop
> ....he needed to come out and say those jackasses got what they deserved--but NO--he was PRO criminal


Wow, didn't know you were at the scene of the crime?


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2019)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


LOLOL 

How fortunate for me that is the belief held by a brainwashed cultist?

Meanwhile, trump continues to feed the investigation into his Russian connections by holding secret meetings with the Kremlin.


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2019)

Hellokitty said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Hellokitty said:
> ...


*”What covert Israel operation are you talking about?”*

Brain-dead cultist, try reading the link I gave you. It explains it all.


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

Correll said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





Correll said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


  No one in my camp fascinates over bigotry. I fascinate over truths and reality. Unfortunately for me, I've lived on the dark side of the moon in the south. There are good whites who hate racism. There are those who wallow in it. And there are those who use and don't use Christianity as a front for it. The overwhelming numbers in the south, while living there all my life, come from a majority who wallow in it, and/or use Christianity as a front to it, and to promote it. That is the truth I have seen that will go to the grave with me. You want to call it bigotry?  Fine! Call it what you will. I call it being honest with myself based on my years of human experience, because I have never been a fan of kidding myself. I'm a realist and I'm being honest. And you can hammer away at that all you want. But my eyes and ears never lie.


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

harmonica said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Didn't  you forget to factor in White privilege in this country?


----------



## Correll (Jan 13, 2019)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





Your witch hunt might gin up a nice witch burning. You prepared to deal with the blow back?


----------



## Correll (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...





If the South, or America was a TENTH as racist, as you fucktards pretend it is, 


you would not spend your time pretending that shit that is obviously not racist, is racist.


You want to marginalize Southern Whites, not because they are racist, but simply because they don't always agree with you.


Your bigotry against whites and Christians is noted.


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2019)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


_*”witch hunt...”*_


----------



## Hellokitty (Jan 13, 2019)

Faun said:


> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



From your link:

*"According to Al Jazeera, Israeli intelligence does not usually employ human assets on the ground in Syria

"When it comes to ISIL, unlike Jordan, Israel relies on its electronic surveillance collection and its intelligence sharing-arrangement with its Arab partners," one of the sources was quoted as saying."*


----------



## Correll (Jan 13, 2019)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




I asked you a question, fucktard. Answer it.


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2019)

Hellokitty said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Hellokitty said:
> ...


That would be Israel trying to deflate the leak. What about it? Do you think that lessens the fact that trump blew up a covert Israeli operation in order to gain favor with Putin?


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2019)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOLOL

“Fucktard?” Moi??

Your question was based on the falsehood that the investigation is a witch hunt. For that, you deserve no answer, but only the ridicule you received, for lying to the forum.

If you want answers, try being honest instead of parroting what trump tells you to say like the mindless brainwashed cultist you are.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 13, 2019)

Correll said:


> Nice to see our lib friends openly admitting that they support government oppression and censorship.


The government isn’t oppressing or censuring Alex Jones. But the civil suits will destroy him. Good.


----------



## RealDave (Jan 13, 2019)

Correll said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I see it every day.  I see it on the news.  I see it locally.  I see it on posts here.  I see it flowing out of the Republican party.  I see it flowing out of the White House.   & I see assfucks like you defend racists & bigots.


----------



## RealDave (Jan 13, 2019)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Blow back from whom?


----------



## RealDave (Jan 13, 2019)

harmonica said:


> ....Obama certainly ignored and screwed over the whites with all the crap about BLACKman shot by WHITE cop
> ....he needed to come out and say those jackasses got what they deserved--but NO--he was PRO criminal



I understand how you think it is OK for cops to kill unarmed people who aren't a threat.


----------



## RealDave (Jan 13, 2019)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Trump:  No Collusion, No Collusion
> ...



Trump lied about Russia contacts with his campaign.  Why did he do it?

Trump's campaign manager shared political polling with Russia.  Why did he do that?


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


----------



## RealDave (Jan 13, 2019)

Correll said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



When you specifically rail against immigration from non-white areas, you are a fucking racist & bigot.   

Calling people from Mexico rapists & murderers is exactly what?

Telling people that a trade balance deficit is another country stealing from us is a lie, misleading & meant to dupe you & your ilk.

You sucked it up like a dry sponge in a cesspool.


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


  So, because the rule of law is working in the wrong direction for you, others need to feel the pressure from threats? Is that it?


----------



## RealDave (Jan 13, 2019)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Obammy broke the law, not President Trump.


when?


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

RealDave said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Obammy broke the law, not President Trump.
> ...


I think I asked the same question sometime today and never got an answer. Hit and run, hit and run is a common tactic among these cult apologists. They don't have the spine to debate facts, so they resort to these lies, then move to another thread. They are nothing more than a caravan full of cowards.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 13, 2019)

RealDave said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > ....Obama certainly ignored and screwed over the whites with all the crap about BLACKman shot by WHITE cop
> ...


but they ARE a threat--
unarmed does NOT mean not a threat
you're a shallow thinker


----------



## RealDave (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



There were no properly marked e-mails so there is no criminality.

I laugh as assfucks like you.  You assfucks investigated Hillary for years & years & you cry about Trump being investigated.

Go home & cry to Mommy


----------



## RealDave (Jan 13, 2019)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *Obammy politicize the FBI.
> He illegally used the FBI as the Corrupt Democratic Party's secret police.
> President Trump is the victim.
> Obammy is the bad guy.*


 Bull fucking shit.
The FBI investigated Russia interference in favor of Trump.

I guess they should have ignored it?  Really/


----------



## harmonica (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


o--I forgot --yes
.....I get any/every job I apply for--if the pay is too low, I just go and ask for 200,000 a year--and I automatically get it because I am white
...my father didn't have to work at all--his WHOLE life--because he is white
...when I go to restaurants, I get seated immediately
...I never have to wait in line/etc

...I've been over this before on many threads--blacks are GIVEN way more than whites
...blacks are doing well considering they graduate high school at lower levels = less to college where they graduate less = less qualified for good jobs......yet they are over represented in great jobs like the postal service
.....and those poor NBA/NFL players making MILLIONS$$$..... ooOOhh---you have to almost cry for them
....and  people like Oprah-Obamas [ making TENS of MILLIONS$/etc ]


----------



## RealDave (Jan 13, 2019)

harmonica said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


 Sitting in a car, running away, etc etc etc
Being black means they are a threat go the likes of you.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 13, 2019)

RealDave said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


sitting in a car reaching for a pistol --you left that out 
I've been over this a million times on many threads
the facts/stats/etc show there is not a chronic problem of cops shooting anyone, much less blacks


----------



## RealDave (Jan 13, 2019)

harmonica said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


  You are such a fucking dick.  You are so stupid & ignorant not to know how difficult it is for non whites in this country.  

You are disgusting.  No wonder you love Trump.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

RealDave said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Wrong.  Did you watch the video of Gowdy interrogating Comey? Even if your claim was true, that wouldn't get Hillary off the hook.



RealDave said:


> I laugh as assfucks like you.  You assfucks investigated Hillary for years & years & you cry about Trump being investigated.
> 
> Go home & cry to Mommy



You're a fucking imbecile, of course.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Every post you've every made here is proof of that, BTK.

We all know the during the Kavanaugh lynching, you scumbag piles of shit demanded the end of due process and declared that enemies of the party are guilty until proven innocent, maybe even after.

{
"And the Democrats, like Mazie Hirono, or Richard Blumenthal, or other senators, are essentially saying that Brett Kavanaugh is guilty simply because he faces an allegation," Cotton said, "allegations in the New Yorker article that are completely unsupported by any evidence and that by the accuser’s own admission, only came to her after she spent six days working with a former elected Democrat and her lawyer."

"And allegations from Ms. Ford that are disputed by the four people she claims were in the house at the time she said what happened, happened," Cotton said. "Now, she’ll have a chance to present her case on Thursday, but some of the statements of my Democratic colleagues truly not just resemble McCarthyism, they resemble the kind of Stalinist show trials you saw in the Soviet Union–that merely making an accusation is enough if it’s in the greater interests of the party and the state, as Mazie Hirono essentially said on Jake Tapper’s show on Sunday."

Hirono told Tapper on CNN that Kavanaugh doesn't get the presumption of innocence and cited his "ideological agenda" as a reason.}

Cotton: Democrats Undermine Due Process Norms With Kavanaugh Accusations

Of course that's not the first time you Stalinist traitors attacked due process;

{Some people who are accused of murder are innocent. That’s why we have trials, instead of sending every “person of interest” straight to the gallows. Likewise, some people on the no-fly list are not terrorists. But unlike people accused of murder, most on the no-fly list have never been charged, judged by their peers, or given the chance to prove they’re not terrorists. For instance, the one-year-old daughter of a woman named Ingrid Sanden, who was trying to fly from Arizona to Washington for Thanksgiving. Or the eleven-month-old son of a woman named Sarah Zaposky. Or any of the dozens of other infants who have been pulled off flights by the TSA. Or Daniel Brown, a Marine veteran of the Iraq war, or Lieutenant Colonel Robert Johnson of the U.S. Army. Or Congressmen John Lewis and Don Young, or Senator Ted Kennedy. These are some of the “terrorists” the Left (and impartial stalwarts like MSNBC) want banned from owning guns in bad neighborhoods. These are some of the “terrorists” who were high-profile enough to be exonerated.}

Democrat's War on Due Process | National Review

But your hatred of the 14th is just a small part of the war your evil party wages on civil rights;

{
Incredibly, the Democrats' disdain for the Bill of Rights includes even the 1st Amendment's protection of free speech. Party leaders are openly pushing to limit free speech rights when it conflicts with their own viewpoints.

In a speech at an Iowa community college, for example, Hillary Clinton said: "We need to fix our dysfunctional political system and get unaccountable money out of it once and for all, even if that takes a constitutional amendment."

Left unsaid is that the only way to do what she suggests would be to put restrictions on the 1st Amendment. A couple years ago, 54 Senate Democrats voted for a new constitutional amendment that would do just that.

Meanwhile, a YouGov poll taken last May found that a majority of Democrats said they support government limits on what they consider to be "hate speech." Only 26% of Democrats said they opposed such limits.

In California, Democrats pushed a state bill that would have criminalized speech that questions the "consensus" on climate change.

And Attorney General Loretta Lynch told the Senate Judiciary Committee in March that she has discussed with her colleagues the possibility of pursuing civil actions against "climate change deniers."

Democrats have long expressed frustration, if not outright contempt, for the Constitution whenever it hinders their ability to enact some new government program. President Obama has repeatedly complained about the "messy" process the Constitution's co-equal branches created, and has several times acted as though the Constitution's limits on the president's authority simply don't apply to him.}

Democrats Attack 3 Of The 10 Amendments In The Bill Of Rights | Investor's Business Daily


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Almost all the illegals come from non-white areas, so what would be the point of whining about immigration from "white areas?"

Is it possible to be any dumber than you?


----------



## RealDave (Jan 13, 2019)

harmonica said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



I don't know which case you are talking about .  Reaching for his wallet?  The one where he told the officer he had a gun?  Killing hiom in front of his family.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 13, 2019)

RealDave said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > *Obammy politicize the FBI.
> ...


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

RealDave said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


It's not difficult at all for anyone willing to work.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> Convictions and indictments prove there is no such animal as a "witch hunt". Get a clue.



Say stupid fuck, did the original Torquemada get any confessions and convictions? 

How about in Salem.

You really are dumb as a lamp post. No wonder you're a Communist traitor...


----------



## RealDave (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



So now you are saying Trump was right?

Trump wants immigration from white countries but not shithole African countries.

That is racist & bigoted.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 13, 2019)

RealDave said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...





Fucking liar.


----------



## RealDave (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



So you think if your are black & have a job, you don't face any racism?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



The Stalinists have taken to just brazenly lying and demanding that lies by them are equal to facts, because they hate Trump, and hating Trump is what's really important, CNN and the NY Times say so every day.


----------



## Correll (Jan 13, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Nice to see our lib friends openly admitting that they support government oppression and censorship.
> ...





By hook or crook, libs have given up on debate and realize they can only win though force.


----------



## RealDave (Jan 13, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Where are the classified e-mails that were properly marked at that time.


----------



## Correll (Jan 13, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...




And yet, you are the one that thinks it is wrong for whites to seek to have political representation in national policy. 


You are the racist, not US.


----------



## Correll (Jan 13, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




The people for whom Trump was the first one to speak for, in decades.


----------



## RealDave (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Trey Gowdy is a liar.  He redacted FBI files that they sent to the committee.

Gowdy is a sniveling lying fuck - probably why you like him.


----------



## Correll (Jan 13, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Polling data? That's supposed to be sensitive? Wtf, Pollsters publish their shit, constantly, in the open for free. What they fuck are you even talking about?


----------



## RealDave (Jan 13, 2019)

Correll said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



So you are a white supremacist.  No surprise there.

When I vote, race is NOT a factor.

You just admitted it was to you.


----------



## Correll (Jan 13, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...





1. The mass of illegal immigration is from Mexico. Dealing with that fact is not racist, you fucking moron.

2. Talking about the fact that rapists and murderers are among the millions of people coming across the border, unvetted, is called telling the Fucking Truth, you fucking race baiting moron. 

3. Telling people that unfair and predatory trade practices from our trading "partners" is stealing from US, is just the fucking truth, you moron.

4. Because it was the Truth, you race baiting moron.


----------



## RealDave (Jan 13, 2019)

Correll said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



OK bright guy.  Campaigns do their own targeted polling outside the public pollsters. Why would the Russians want it?  To know how better to interfere with the election?

That is the definition of collusion.


----------



## Correll (Jan 13, 2019)

RealDave said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



No, it is not. 


You are insanely stupid.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

RealDave said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Why would anyone want immigration from countries where the average I.Q. is 75?


----------



## Correll (Jan 13, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




1. Putin is kidding himself if he thinks a couple of additional trolls made a difference.

2. No, it's not.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


There is no definition of collusion, moron.  It isn't even a crime.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

RealDave said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


No I don't.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


When you vote race is most definitely a factor.  That's why you voted for Obama, because of his race.


----------



## RealDave (Jan 13, 2019)

Correll said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



1) Calling them rapists & murders is being bigoted you fucking moron.

2) Trump said but some were good people that indicated that most are racists & murderers & bad people,  

3)  Trump called the trade deficits as losing money.  That is wrong & duped dumbasses like you.

4)  There are mechanisms to deal with unfair trade practices.  If they were really going on, why weren't these mechanisms triggered?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

RealDave said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



I don't recall anything about Gowdy redacting anything from FBI files, but how does that make him a liar?  He's a hell of a lot more honest than Schiff for Brains.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> There is no definition of collusion, moron. It isn't even a crime


Right...now,conspiracy to defraud the United States IS a crime.


----------



## Correll (Jan 13, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




Talking about whites having political interests is not racist, you race baiting, brain dead moron.


FUCK YOU.


----------



## Correll (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Witch hunts are a corruption and a weakening of the Rule of Law. 


I asked a simple question. You lefties have a nice witch hunt going. Are you prepared to deal with the blow back?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > There is no definition of collusion, moron. It isn't even a crime
> ...


When did Trump do that?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> When did Trump do that?


I didn't say he did, and I was not even necessarily talking about Trump. Geesh man, pay attention!


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > When did Trump do that?
> ...


If he didn't do it, then why did you mention it?  Child molestation also is a crime.  Why didn't you mention that?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> If he didn't do it, then why did you mention it?


I didn't say he didn't do it, either. You really need to work on your grasp of logic.

I mentioned it because this cooperation between the trump campaign chief and a Russian spy could, indeed, be a part of that larger crime. And all signs are pointing to that, at the very least on the part of Manafort. And if trump is shown to have directed it or even know about it, then he is implicated as well.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > If he didn't do it, then why did you mention it?
> ...


What cooperation?  What Russian spy?  The claim that Trump directed it doesn't pass the laugh test.  Trump didn't even know about it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> What cooperation? What Russian spy?


Sharing the insider voter data with Kilmnik, a known Russian intelligence operative.

Goddamn dude, I get awfully tired of filling you in on the most basic of facts.


----------



## Correll (Jan 13, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...





1.  Not when there are many rapists and murderers among them, you fool.

2. "Bad people" is pretty general. You are correct. Trump was insensitive to the feelings of people invading our country against our will. YOu are more concerned with that, then the unknown numbers of rapists and murderers that have invaded our country, and are here, raping and murdering. 

You are fucking nuts.

3. If that was true, our trading partners would not have been squealing like stuck pigs ever time he mentioned it.

4. Because our trade deals were negotiated by Free Trade Ideologues, on our side, negotiating with people who were smart and looking out for the interests of their people, and willing to take advantage of a bunch of fools. 


Free Traders have an ideological conviction that Free Trade is good, even if the other side is cheating. So they don't give a fuck about enforcement.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 13, 2019)

Oh, not just with Trump.  It has been going on for years.  They have just come totally freakingly unglued under Trump, because he takes them on.





Uncensored2008 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 13, 2019)

RealDave said:


> [
> So you think if your are black & have a job, you don't face any racism?



So you think if you are white an live in America you don't face massive and overwhelming racism? Flat out hatred from the media, academia, and millennials?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 13, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> So you think if you are white an live in America you don't face massive and overwhelming racism?


No, of course not, and you fucking idiots embarrass yourselves to make this claim. Goddamn you embarrass us all... get the fk out of my country, dildos...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 13, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



{
WASHINGTON — Government investigators said Friday that they had discovered classified information on the private email account that Hillary Rodham Clinton used while secretary of state, stating unequivocally that those secrets never should have been stored outside of secure government computer systems.

Mrs. Clinton has said for months that she kept no classified information on the private server that she set up in her house so she would not have to carry both a personal phone and a work phone. Her campaign said Friday that any government secrets found on the server had been classified after the fact.

But the inspectors general of the State Department and the nation’s intelligence agencies said the information they found was classified when it was sent and remains so now. Information is considered classified if its disclosure would likely harm national security, and such information can be sent or stored only on computer networks with special safeguards.

“This classified information never should have been transmitted via an unclassified personal system,” Steve A. Linick, the State Department inspector general, said in a statement signed by him and I. Charles McCullough III, the inspector general for the intelligence community.}

Hillary Clinton Emails Said to Contain Classified Data

You fucking liar.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


The only question remaining is "why isn't she in prison?"


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 13, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > So you think if you are white an live in America you don't face massive and overwhelming racism?
> ...




Say Herr Hitler, the University of California has classes for blacks telling them they are evil and how to be contrite about how evil they are.

Black inferiority classes are mandatory for all black freshmen to put them in their place.

You have no problem with that, do you?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




Oh, that's easy - laws don't apply to democrats. democrats are above the law.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 13, 2019)

Correll said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


when your witch is caught  give it your best shot    but we all know you'll support that pos forever


----------



## Correll (Jan 13, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...




Still can't answer the question. As I expected.


You might want to consider what will happen, when you demonstrate to half the country, that democracy will not be allowed to work for them, anymore.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 13, 2019)

Sure has been working that way for a number of years now.





Uncensored2008 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


  Think about this for a minute. You have Trump running around stealing the notes from the translator when Trump had his private meeting with Putin. No president in our history has ever done such a crazy thing. And criticizing the FBI for looking into that, is absolutely insane.

And have you noticed that the Trump administration has yet to give an answer that Trump isn't working for Russia?


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2019)

Correll said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


And you’re still lying as there is no which hunt. 

So what is the “blow back” you speak of?


----------



## Correll (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




1. Neither one of us have any idea what past Presidents may or may not have done.

2. What past President had to worry about a politically hostile FBI? This is on you libs, and your call for "resistance".

3. The FBI, does not have the credibility to make such a call anymore. 

4. Only a mad fool, would consider for a second, such a mad and foolish idea.


----------



## Correll (Jan 13, 2019)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...




1. Your denial of the witch hunt is dismissed, as idiocy.

2. I see that you have NOT considered either the implications of your attempt at a soft coup, nor the likely reactions.  You are all morons, and fools. And assholes.


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2019)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOLOL 

After your mindless parroting trump calling it a witch hunt was dismissed.

Meanwhile, seems you use words you can’t define. What do you mean by “blow back?”


----------



## Correll (Jan 13, 2019)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





I dismissed, your denial of the obvious witch hunt, you moron.


Also consider your pretense to not understand common english words to also be dismissed.


Moron.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 13, 2019)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Joo talkin to me, mang?


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2019)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Yes, you did, after I pointed out you’re a mindless cultist for thinking it’s s witch hunt.

As far as blow back, that can mean anything from stomping feet to armed rebellion to anything in between. You’re asking posters to answer to that when you can’t even say what you mean by blow back.


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Nah. If I wanted to know about pretending to beat up marines, I would have been talking to you,


----------



## Correll (Jan 13, 2019)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





1. Your denial of the obvious witch hunt, has already been dismissed, and ridiculed.

2. You are an asshole.

3. Correct, it could mean a wide range of possible responses. I asked if you considered it, and you obviously did not, because you are a moron and a fool.


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

Correll said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


No one has stolen translator talking points and any one with a functioning brain knows that with this corrupt individual, he wouldn't think twice to do it. There is not one thing thatis normal about those actions. couple that with Manafort giving private polling data away to Russians, only a straight up idiot wouldn't know Trump isn't in the pocket of Putin.


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

And the next distraction by Trump is to beat the war drums against Iran.  They are on to this scum bag now.


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


----------



## Correll (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...





1. You have no idea what was done or not done in the past. If anyone ever stole "translator talking points" they would not have told anyone about it, now would they have?

2. Trump is his own man, and your side's red baiting is pathetic, on so many levels.


----------



## Correll (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Only someone completely ignorant of history would think that saying that a witch hunt, caught someone, is proof that witch hunt is not a witch hunt.


When you abuse the power of a court's office and corrupt the process and make the goal not finding the truth, but finding witches to burn, 


that makes it easier to get convictions, not less, you moron. That is the whole POINT of a witch hunt.


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2019)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


There’s nothing to consider since you refuse to say what you mean by “blow back.”


----------



## Correll (Jan 13, 2019)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




You already defined it and your asking me to define it for you as though you don't know?


LOL! Dude. Dont' twist yourself into any more bullshit pretzel shapes.


You are an ass that never considered the likely response to your desire for a soft coup, and now that it has been brought to your attention, your only response is to play semantic games?


That will be a lot of help to you, if you get your way, and if blows up in your stupid face.


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2019)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Now you’re lying again. I didn’t define it. I said it could be anything from foot stomping to armed rebellion. That’s a range and not a definition of what you mean by blow back. And yet you don’t want to say what you mean but you want people to answer your nebulous question.


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

Correll said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Except there is no proven abuse of the courts power in the case of the Russia investigation. Conjecture is an excuse used by cowards, who haven't proven abuse.


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I'll say it for him. They want to threaten people  because the law was on the side of justice, and not their complicit criminality. In their minds, the Left should suffer  for exposing their criminality. They believe they are entitled, and that the law does not apply to Republicans. They aren't just sore losers. They are losers with violent  fantasies. That's the answer he wants to give.


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Who knows if that’s what he means because the pussy won’t say what he means exactly by “blow back.”


----------



## BWK (Jan 13, 2019)

Faun said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


He's a coward, who can't say what he means, and certainly won't do what he says. They use cheap shot gorilla tactics with a hit and run approach. They're all a bunch of talk.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Why would Trump even respond to such pure idiocy?  How can Trump "steal" anything that his administration is paying for?  Snowflake douchebags have a special talent for making perfectly normal legal activities sound like crimes.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


That's all pure horseshit.  That's all you post.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

Correll said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You gotta understand, these morons believe there are actual witches.  They actually believe Trump "colluded" with Putin.  I've never seen such stupidity or gullibility in my entire life.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Faux claims he doesn't understand the meaning of "blow back" when he's getting a huge does of it all the time.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2019)

BWK said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



There's plenty of proof that Mueller is abusing his powers.  That's why hes' getting sued for $350 million, you fucking douchebag moron.  Mueller has a long history of prosecutorial abuse.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 13, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> In the days after President Trump fired James B. Comey as F.B.I. director, law enforcement officials became so concerned by the president’s behavior that they began investigating whether he had been working on behalf of Russia against American interests, according to former law enforcement officials and others familiar with the investigation.
> 
> The inquiry carried explosive implications. Counterintelligence investigators had to consider whether the president’s own actions constituted a possible threat to national security. Agents also sought to determine whether Mr. Trump was knowingly working for Russia or had unwittingly fallen under Moscow’s influence.
> 
> ...


Wrong Dead Wrong


The deep state feared trump would charge the proven high treason crimes by the media rigging the debate by giving the questions to the one they wanted and needed to win... So that she would cover up all the crimes they have been doing 

Next the democrat party itself rigged the election by rigging the primary against sanders for the very same person 

So the Russia which hunt was fake and used to blackmail trump into not going after the deep states real crimes

In the next 2 months this blackmail. By mueller will be seen as true by the people who will see the deep state truly are the crooks

In 2 months a lot higher wages coming with lower gas prices and black and Hispanic employment will be at the highest level ever

Which will prove the democrats and Rino republicans are indeed corrupt to the core


----------



## Care4all (Jan 13, 2019)

GreenAndBlue said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > In the days after President Trump fired James B. Comey as F.B.I. director, law enforcement officials became so concerned by the president’s behavior that they began investigating whether he had been working on behalf of Russia against American interests, according to former law enforcement officials and others familiar with the investigation.
> ...


  bull crap..

Just Russian PROPAGANDA, fool.


----------



## Care4all (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




NOPE!  just a Gimmick of a lawsuit that will go no where!


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 13, 2019)

Care4all said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


 
The men has judged this issue and they agree with trump 

Agree this is simply blackmail by mueller to cover up the deep states crimes of rigging the debate and primary against the voters

With the men on trumps side this will not stand


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


That stupidity by the voters will trigger  a logic test for voters and totally stop liberalism


----------



## dudmuck (Jan 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Hey silly, Trump is concealing stuff from is own administration.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 13, 2019)

The deep state rigged the election against the voters

The media with the debate questions to Hillary and the DNC rigging the election for Hillary against the primary voters by rigging against sanders

Thus triggered the witch hunt to black mail trump to help cover up the deep states outrageous crimes


----------



## Faun (Jan 14, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Fucking moron, I didn’t say I don’t understand the meaning of the term. I said that is a nebulous term which can mean any number of things and asked him to clarify. He prove to be too big of a pussy to state what he means; just as you prove to be too big of a fucking moron to understand any of this.


----------



## Faun (Jan 14, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Oh? What proof is there?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 14, 2019)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


The fact that he told Corsi to commit perjury, for one thing.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 14, 2019)

RealDave said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


please try to not be stupid---the subject is white privilege !!!!!!!!
your buddy said white privilege 
and by the why--NO--not as much racism as you people SCREAM about


----------



## harmonica (Jan 14, 2019)

RealDave said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


how many times do I have yo say it?
innocent whites get shot too
...there will always be errors/etc--innocent people hurt because humans make mistakes
....but there is not a major problem of police shooting innocent people or anyone as I've proven many times
....and the blacks commit crime at MUCH higher rates = more interaction with cops
etc etc


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 14, 2019)

Faun said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



As well you should, pussy boy. You don't know how to defend yourself for shit!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 14, 2019)

BWK said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



You're a coward on an anonymous message board. Here's Trump vs. you:


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 14, 2019)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Means you're getting shitcanned, dimwit!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 14, 2019)

harmonica said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




lol


Greg


----------



## Faun (Jan 14, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


You don’t know that he did. All you have is Jerome Corsi’s word and Jerome Corsi is a proven liar.


----------



## BWK (Jan 14, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


The difference being, I don't threaten people on anonymous message boards. We leave that for the Right-wing cowards on this board. That's their specialty.


----------



## BWK (Jan 14, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


There is no such incident. That's a lie. Corsi committed his own perjury and is prepared to go to jail for it. I watched Corsi myself admitting to his lie.


----------



## BWK (Jan 14, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


If plenty of proof existed, it would already be in the public record. It isn't. You're a liar.


----------



## BWK (Jan 14, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Lol! And the Manfort witch is in jail.


----------



## BWK (Jan 14, 2019)

Care4all said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


----------



## BWK (Jan 14, 2019)

GreenAndBlue said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > In the days after President Trump fired James B. Comey as F.B.I. director, law enforcement officials became so concerned by the president’s behavior that they began investigating whether he had been working on behalf of Russia against American interests, according to former law enforcement officials and others familiar with the investigation.
> ...



Folks are pleading guilty and Mueller is blackmailing people. Got it. Do you have any idea how unbelievably stupid your statements are?


----------



## BWK (Jan 14, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


 If it's "horseshit" how come you didn't prove it? Show me another time when a president stole the translators copies of a conversation.


----------



## BWK (Jan 14, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Taking away the translator's notes is not "normal activity", and you can't cite such an example.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 14, 2019)

BWK said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


No President has been as deceptive in dealing with other countries leaders ,,,much less our enemy Putin  Something imo is very wrong here and Trump is up to his neck in shit


----------



## BWK (Jan 14, 2019)

Obstruction is the conspiracy. It's all about the money and Trump's enrichment. I'm not sure why we make this more complicated than it is? It's a heist. That's what all this is ultimately about. You don't go and follow the translator around to steal his notes for no reason. There are no secrets with Putin and Trump right? Trump needs to hand over the notes. It's that simple.


----------



## BWK (Jan 14, 2019)

This truly is a disaster for Trump;    There just is no way to walk out of this with a credible explanation, because one does not exist.  FBI opened probe into Trump's ties to Russia: NYT


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 14, 2019)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


When was Corsi proven to be a liar?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 14, 2019)

BWK said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Prove it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 14, 2019)

BWK said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


You blow a lot of hot air, but zero proof.  How can Trump "steal" the translator's notes?   They belong to him.  He determines what happens to them, moron, just like every other document the administration produces.  Why would the translators notes in a classified meeting become public information?   I've never heard of that.  It seems to be a theory invented by the fake news media.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 14, 2019)

BWK said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


One more BIG witch to catch  ,,,  to be burned at the stake


----------



## evenflow1969 (Jan 14, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> Whoa! Clear evidence of how pathetically biased the FBI is now.


More like clear evidence you are biased.


----------



## RealDave (Jan 14, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Errors abound in anti-Obama book


----------



## RealDave (Jan 14, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Why would Trump take the translator's notes.  

Yes Trump has the power to take them.  But why did he do it? 

Let me know why you think Trump meets alone (outside a translator) with Putin without any advisors or other members of his administration.

What is he doing that he doesn't want anyone to know???

I understand how a Trump butt resident like you won't care but real Americans do.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 14, 2019)

evenflow1969 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa! Clear evidence of how pathetically biased the FBI is now.
> ...


Thats all the repub party has ,,,bash obama hillary and then bash a great institution like the FBI  BUT never a foul word for the slimebag in our WH


----------



## RealDave (Jan 14, 2019)

harmonica said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



You said it.  Why are you running away from it?


----------



## evenflow1969 (Jan 14, 2019)

edward37 said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


I some times wonder how I woke up in this world.


----------



## RealDave (Jan 14, 2019)

You have t love the Trumpettes.  Either Trump was working for the Russians or his decisions were so stupid that they helped the Russians more than Americans.

I have news, either option is bad.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 14, 2019)

RealDave said:


> You have t love the Trumpettes.  Either Trump was working for the Russians or his decisions were so stupid that they helped the Russians more than Americans.
> 
> I have news, either option is bad.


He is Putins useful fool,,,,,,and our useless president


----------



## dannyboys (Jan 14, 2019)

evenflow1969 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...


"Imagine if you woke up and everything was real"


----------



## Correll (Jan 14, 2019)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




And now we see the liberal, who has defined a word as a wide range of actions, asking for the word to be defined more specifically, 


as though he does not understand that the word he just defined, as a wide range of possible action, is by it's very definition, that he has repeated posted, is not specific.



Thus we see that the modern liberal is completely and utterly with the slightest sense of intellectual honesty, or shame.


Meanwhile, while he is playing games, with semantics, extremely dishonest games with semantics, 


he all the while is dodging a very simple quest that he has been asked, because he does not have an answer that does not paint him as a fucking moron.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 14, 2019)

*Dishonesty and corruption are endemic at the **Federal Bureau of Investigation*


_"The _*latest proof*_ comes in a New York Times report that the FBI initiated an __investigation__ in May of 2017 into whether President Donald Trump was serving as a covert Russian agent.  The accusation itself was ludicrous on its face.  But from a legal standpoint, *the FBI's probe constituted an egregious abuse of power.* *The Bureau* *had* _*no probable cause*_, _*no evidence*_, *and*_* no reasonable suspicions*_. * They investigated Trump *_*because they could.*_ *They *_*defied the law, ignored or perverted facts, and debased the integrity of a heretofore-respected law enforcement agency.*_"_


_Why did these rogue officials commit such an outrageous act of malfeasance? In a word, _*vengeance*_._


_Already incensed that Trump had defeated their preferred candidate, Hillary Clinton, they grew furious when the president fired Director James Comey on May 9, 2017. In reaction, they sought_* retribution*_._


*Absent credible proof*_,* information could be manipulated to frame Trump* while a _*compliant *_media would gobble up the leaks (*The LEAK Strategy Strzok referred to in his texts) and report the damaging charge. The election results could then be _*undone *_when the president was_* driven from office*_."_


Corruption, dishonesty, Obstruction, Perjury, Conspiracy, Sedition, and even, arguably, TREASON within and perpetrated by the FBI, led by former Director of the FBI James Comey, Deputy Director Andrew McCabe, DBI agent Peter Strzok, aided by former Department of Justice  Lynch, current Deputy US AG Rosentein, Ohr, and facilitated / aided by former National Intelligence Agency Director Clapper, former Director of the Central Intelligence Agency Director Brennan, and even former First Lady / Senator / Secretary of State / 2-Time Presidential Candidate Hillary Clinton have been undeniably exposed documented, recorded, reported - all supported / proven with solid, factual evidence.




*"On the same day Comey exonerated Clinton*_, his FBI was furtively meeting with the author of the fictitious anti-Trump "dossier" funded by Clinton and the Democrats.  Although nothing in the phony document was true or ever verified, the FBI used it as a pretext to commence and advance a malicious investigation into whether Trump "colluded" with Russia to steal the 2016 presidential election.  *They also exploited the "dossier" as the basis to (ILLEGALLY)*_* gain a warrant to (ILLEGALLY) spy on the Trump campaign, (ILLEGALLY) concealing the truth from the intelligence court and deceiving the judges."*


*Former FBI Director Comey and Former US AG collaborated together to author Hillary Clinton's exoneration letter before the investigation was comple*te, before she was even interviewed.  Her interview, in fact, was never recorded, despite the fact that almost every Law Enforcement agency in the United States now records all interviews / interrogations. (Peculiar since the FBI is supposed to be the most advanced, most state-of-the-art investigative agency in the United States.) Instead, the FBI documents the details and facts of their interviews in notes and also keeps transcripts of those interviews...except in Hillary's case no notes were written - until months later after interest in the interview picked up.


*The Firing Of Former FBI Director James Comey*

_"Over the next ten months, *the FBI *_*failed to corroborate anything in the "dossier."*_ *Bureau agents uncovered*_* no evidence that Trump had somehow conspired or coordinated with Russia to influence the election.*_ Then came the firing of Comey for just cause.  *Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein, Comey's direct boss, volunteered to author a memorandum recommending his termination for multiple acts of misconduct and serious violations of Justice Department and FBI rules in the Clinton case*.  *Six former Attorneys General and Deputy Attorneys General from different eras and both political parties *_*endorsed his termination.*_  Comey was canned for *reasons that were entirely merited and had nothing whatsoever to do with the Russia probe*.  _*The president was constitutionally authorized to take such action, which Comey confirmed in a letter to his colleagues at the FBI."*



Despite all of this being *proven, documented, recorded, reported FACT, *the snowflakes on this board will STLL continue to lie, deny, justify, and defend the proven criminals and their proven criminal 'Witch Hunt' of the President.  After 2 years of investigations, Mueller's and the Democrats investigations will end with several controversial 'Scooter Libby' indictments, some obtained through unethical means, having nothing to do with 'Illegal Russian Collusion', with a scathing partisan report intended to pain the President as a treasonous criminal - despite having zero evidence to back up their claims, especially none that can be used to indict the President for any crime - but intended to give Democrats justification enough in their minds to push for Impeachment, and with Democrats / Mueller  / Rosenstein unwilling to indict Democrat criminals already recommended for indictment by the US IG and unwilling to investigate the proven crimes, supported by evidence, committed by Democrats - to include crimes committed by NIA Director Clapper, CIA Director Brennan, US AGs Eric Holder and Lynch, Deputy US AG Rosenstein, FBI Director Comey, Deputy Director McCabe, and even Special Counsel Mueller himself.    



_Gregg Jarrett: An FBI that is corrupt and dishonest -- Latest reports offer only more proof_


----------



## Correll (Jan 14, 2019)

BWK said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...




I'm sure Cotton Mather said the same thing. After all, he KNEW that there were witches, and in his mind, he had proven it is a court of law, by the letter of the law.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 14, 2019)

BWK said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Says who?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 14, 2019)

RealDave said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Every president has met alone with foreign leaders.  It's quite common.  Only paranoid snowflakes believe it to be something unusual. That's what the fake media and their party masters tell them.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 14, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Every president has met alone with foreign leaders. It's quite common.



But it's quite unusual for a president to bend over backwards to hide the details of those meetings from senior officials. His behavior is bizarre.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Jan 14, 2019)

dannyboys said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Unfortunately it is.


----------



## Correll (Jan 14, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...




I consider it willful gullibility. It is very convenient for them to believe this shit, because now they have a "reason" for their anger, hate, and tearing this nation apart.


----------



## Correll (Jan 14, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




The asshole defines it, and then demands a definition from me, and attacks ME for not telling him something he has already posted.


The lever of assholeness and cluelessness, is beyond words.


----------



## Correll (Jan 14, 2019)

BWK said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...




1. I did not threaten anyone, you lying piece of shit.

2. And maybe you don't "threaten" anyone, but you do like to talk shit that you would never say to someone's face, from the safety of your parents basement.


----------



## MarcATL (Jan 14, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > YOu start a Cold War, and actual war is likely to follow, or did you forget about Korea and Vietnam?
> ...


In his case, the dumb ass is both/and.


----------



## MarcATL (Jan 14, 2019)

davecmarino said:


> That whole crew at the FBI were in bed with the Democrats and are in violation of the Hatch Act.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LoL!!! Nevermind providing a link, simple explain how it's being violated.

#LOLGOP #TooFunny #CLASSIC


----------



## Correll (Jan 14, 2019)

MarcATL said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





Did you support Hillary when she wanted to order American planes to fire on Russian planes?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 14, 2019)

edward37 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Dream on, asshole.  It's not going to happen.


----------



## BWK (Jan 14, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Manaforts already in jail retard.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 14, 2019)

BWK said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


and Cohen goes soon  BUT not before we get what his trump skunk has been up to these past 7,8 years


----------



## BWK (Jan 14, 2019)

Correll said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


   I wasn't the one running his or mouth. You were. And by the way, I'm on the ground floor when ever you need to meet.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 14, 2019)

BWK said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


You were referring to Trump, asshole.  Why do you turds always play coy?  Do you imagine that makes you look smart?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 14, 2019)

edward37 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


He's been up to nothing illegal.  Your fantasies will never come true, shit for brains.  When the new AG comes in, he will reign Mueller in.  That's why he's wrapping things up.  No more using extortion to get targets of the investigation to perjure themselves.


----------



## MarcATL (Jan 14, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Every president has met alone with foreign leaders.  It's quite common.  Only paranoid snowflakes believe it to be something unusual. That's what the fake media and their party masters tell them.


When are you going to snap out of your stupor hack?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 14, 2019)

edward37 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


You idiots are gloating about two guys whose convictions had nothing whatsoever to do with Trump or the campaign.  Are you aware how pathetic and stupid you look?


----------



## MarcATL (Jan 14, 2019)

Correll said:


> Did you support Hillary when she wanted to order American planes to fire on Russian planes?


Link?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 14, 2019)

RealDave said:


> You have t love the Trumpettes.  Either Trump was working for the Russians or his decisions were so stupid that they helped the Russians more than Americans.
> 
> I have news, either option is bad.



those aren't the only two options, shit for brains.  Those who aren't logically impared understand that your idiot's conception of reality doesn't encompass all the possibilities, nor even the likely possibilities.


----------



## BWK (Jan 14, 2019)

edward37 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


The Cohen hearing is going to be another devastating blow, that will further connect these dots of Trump working for Russia and reveal what Trump was supposed to get in return, and what he would pay back. 

My predictions are, through Cohen's testimony,  Trump worked with Russia, they would get him elected then lift sanctions, but in return, Trump would benefit from the Trump Tower Moscow, the Rosneft/Exxon oil deal in the North Kara sea, and a cooperation from Russia to pursue the mineral business in Afghanistan. All these things may or may not be put on the table by Cohen because of the ongoing investigation. But I am deadly sure that he will reveal the illegal campaign financing schemes between him and Trump, which in my mind is just as criminally invasive as any of the Russia criminality, because it was an attack on our Democracy, making it an illegal/ illegitimate election. This, by all means should mean his immediate dismissal from office. And then, let the indictments fly.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 14, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Every president has met alone with foreign leaders. It's quite common.
> ...


You mean like the "senior officials" who tried to stage a coup against him?  Trump has concerns that most presidents don't have, like a bunch of traitors constantly trying to undermine him.


----------



## BWK (Jan 14, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > You have t love the Trumpettes.  Either Trump was working for the Russians or his decisions were so stupid that they helped the Russians more than Americans.
> ...


Too bad for you, we won't be reading any of those "possibilities" from you. And you know why? Because Real Dave just typed the only two.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 14, 2019)

BWK said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


If that were true, he would have said it already.   You're blowing hot gas out your ass, as usual.  Even if Cohen made such claims, how can he prove it?  Does he have any documents?  No.  Recordings of phone calls discussing these deals?  No.

There were no "campaign financing schemes."  That's purely you paranoid fantasy.  

There is treatment available for your problem, but first you have to admit that you need help.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 14, 2019)

BWK said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Cohen won't testify to that because he is already behind closed doors with the Mueller investigation to be sure what he says will not interfere with their work.
There will be a lot of "I can't answer that question..."


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 14, 2019)

BWK said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Nuh uhn!

That characterizes your post exactly.


----------



## RealDave (Jan 14, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Like a bunch of real Americans realizing how bat shit crazy Trump is?


----------



## BWK (Jan 14, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Why do you think Cohen got three years you friggin idiot? Lol! How can someone be this stupid?


----------



## RealDave (Jan 14, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > You have t love the Trumpettes.  Either Trump was working for the Russians or his decisions were so stupid that they helped the Russians more than Americans.
> ...



Only real possibilities.

I am sure you will call our intelligence agencies worthless like your orange buddy did.  Yep  The FBI., CIA, our generals are all liars & only Trump is telling the truth.    This is why so ,any of the Cabinet members left - they were all liars & none of them knew anything that Trump did not know more.  Right?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 14, 2019)

RealDave said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


"Batshit crazy" is doing everything possible to increase the number if illegal aliens entering the country.  Putting a stop to it is sanity.


----------



## RealDave (Jan 14, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


 So Trump's campaign manager had nothing to do with the campaign.  You are sticking with this statement?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 14, 2019)

BWK said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Cohen got three years because Mueller needed a sacrificial lamb.


----------



## RealDave (Jan 14, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Batshit crazy is thinking only a 40' concrete wall will stops illegal immigration.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 14, 2019)

RealDave said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


I said his convictions had nothing to do with the campaign.

Please quit trying to prove that you have a room temperature IQ.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 14, 2019)

RealDave said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Read the chart, moron:


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 14, 2019)

RealDave said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Our intelligence agencies have thoroughly embarrassed themselves.  Their credibility is shit.  All the the top level personnel of the FBI have quit or been fired, and all of them need to go to prison.  Brennan and Clapper both need to go to prison.  Why would any sane president trust these douchebag agencies?


----------



## OldLady (Jan 14, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


How long is their wall?  How high is it?  How much did it cost?


----------



## edward37 (Jan 14, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


the magic words bri is sane president   We have an ah in our WH and what's worse is he doesn't have both oars in the water


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 14, 2019)

OldLady said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



The estimated cost is $2.6 billion.

Israeli West Bank barrier - Wikipedia


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 14, 2019)

edward37 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


How ironic that you, of all people, accuse the president of being mentally unbalanced. From what I've seen, all you snowflakes are suffering from Trump Derangement Syndrome.  Your hatred for Trump controls your entire life.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 14, 2019)

MarcATL said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Every president has met alone with foreign leaders.  It's quite common.  Only paranoid snowflakes believe it to be something unusual. That's what the fake media and their party masters tell them.
> ...


Ignoring your idiocies isn't "stupor."  It's common sense.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 14, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


I can't deny the hatred for this scum of a man  BUT I assure you it's only here in politics nation  ..and a little on fb The man is a liar a con man and a bully and if that's good for you I feel sorry for you


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 14, 2019)

edward37 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


I'm am so glad that you dumbshits feel like you are being bullied.  I wouldn't feel like he was doing what we elected him to do otherwise.  Every time I see the howls of outrage from all you snowflakes and the fake media, it gives me a feeling of satisfaction that is impossible to describe.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 14, 2019)

Correll said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > In the days after President Trump fired James B. Comey as F.B.I. director, law enforcement officials became so concerned by the president’s behavior that they began investigating whether he had been working on behalf of Russia against American interests, according to former law enforcement officials and others familiar with the investigation.
> ...


It sure beats believing RT.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


No it doesn't. 
Truth is fucking truth if it comes from wherever the fuck.
Wake up america.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


RT is far more credible than CNN.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## OldLady (Jan 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I agree, but how can you tell if it's truth coming from a government that lies like a rug?


----------



## OldLady (Jan 14, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I take it RT doesn't criticize Trump.  Is that right?


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Last time I checked, Putin doesn't have a show yet or a reason to lie.
He seems more trustworthy than John Brennan to me.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2019)

OldLady said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


RT is objective, the way a news organization should be.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2019)

Brennan who called our president a traitor.


----------



## BWK (Jan 14, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


This has to be one of the most retarded statements I have ever read in my life.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 14, 2019)

Wrong, after your comment I went perusing rt-
'Don't vote for that ni**a': Snoop Dogg trashes Trump in message to government workers
Trump’s ‘going to have to cave’: Do Democrats have upper hand in shutdown standoff? (VIDEO)


OldLady said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2019)

BWK said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Mueller and Comey are very dirty cops. The fact that Hillary hasn't been indicted for anything is all the proof I need.


----------



## BWK (Jan 14, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


And Cohen couldn't wait to give it to him. He wanted to give it to Mueller so bad, Cohen's willing to have a public hearing about it. Just to explain how much he wanted Mueller  to have it.


----------



## BWK (Jan 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


There is nothing to indict her for. That's reality.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2019)

depotoo said:


> Wrong, after your comment I went perusing rt-
> 'Don't vote for that ni**a': Snoop Dogg trashes Trump in message to government workers
> Trump’s ‘going to have to cave’: Do Democrats have upper hand in shutdown standoff? (VIDEO)
> 
> ...


You talking about the same story that's on CNN, NBC and everywhere else ?
Snoop Dogg calls federal workers who vote for Trump after shutdown an expletive


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2019)

BWK said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


----------



## BWK (Jan 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Brennan who called our president a traitor.


He's a proven criminal, and he conspired against the U.S. in a presidential election with a foreign adversary for who we had sanctions against.


----------



## BWK (Jan 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


Already saw the video before, and it was all conjecture. No one has anything on her. Try again.

The Steele Dossier was especially amusing. Trump wanted dirt on Clinton through Russia. And the accusation about Clinton getting dirt on Trump, never came from Russia.Steele was a spy against Russia, for which the information came from. Meaning, Clinton was not working with the Kremlin. The idiot you are listening to, wants you to be the same idiot he is by twisting "who is who working for who". Stop being a puppet to another idiot.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 14, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> You mean like the "senior officials" who tried to stage a coup against him?


No, that's freakish, and no such thing happened. And he hid details from all the senior officials, even the ostensibly "loyal" ones. So your comment is desperate and stupid and is not a good defense of his bizarre behavior.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2019)

BWK said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Thank you Chuck Todd.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 14, 2019)

Probably.  I don’t go to rt  for my news.  She stated they probably only printed positive news on Trump.  I went, looked and found, no they must not.





Angelo said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong, after your comment I went perusing rt-
> ...


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 14, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...




Kind of like how the entire Democratic party is now working as a giant stooge for Putin. You can bet they make him happy as they are doing a great job of impeding an American president in a way Putin never could on his own. Funny how they now have us divided against each other all starting with the Russian Dossier, while our enemies like Russia, China, Iran and NK don't have any such problem. Of course difference being they only have one political party with a voice.
Question is though, are the Democrats doing this knowingly? or unknowingly? You do know that the Russian in the Trump tower meeting did not identify herself as being connected to the Russian government, she was sold as just a Russian Lawyer. Her purpose being there was obviously to set up Trump. 
Never forget Schummer's famous line about if you cross the Intelligence agencies, they have 5 ways to Sunday to get you back.  I want to know why Schummer was never investigated by the FBI for this ...... oh wait, well if the FBI was in the Democrats pocket that would never happen would it?


----------



## Lesh (Jan 14, 2019)

Are you kidding? Putin says jump and Trump asks how high...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 14, 2019)

NYTimes just confirmed that the FBI staged a coup against Trump


----------



## BWK (Jan 14, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


----------



## BWK (Jan 14, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> NYTimes just confirmed that the FBI staged a coup against Trump


These silly, juvenile posts by the Right are the best indication we have that the spoils of the argument go to those who choose facts and the truth over fantasy. This is what Republicans have reduced themselves to.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 14, 2019)

BWK said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > NYTimes just confirmed that the FBI staged a coup against Trump
> ...



Had they done that to Obama there would be blood in the streets


----------



## BWK (Jan 14, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


Except  the FBI has done nothing to neither. Which explains even further why your post is so silly.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 14, 2019)

BWK said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Imagine Bush planted a spy in the Obama campaign, listened to his meetings, used RNC research to lie about a FISA warrant.  Soros would order you to jump from a tall building in protest -- and you would


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 14, 2019)

depotoo said:


> I don’t go to rt for my news.


No need. Just listen to trump.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 14, 2019)

BWK said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


The irrefutable truth is "retarded?"  I know you snowflakes are going to construe every pathetic thing Mueller does as somehow incriminating Trump, but that just isn't the case.  Come down off your ledge and step onto reality.  There is no evidence of collusion between Trump and the Russians.  None.


----------



## kwc57 (Jan 14, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> In the days after President Trump fired James B. Comey as F.B.I. director, law enforcement officials became so concerned by the president’s behavior that they began investigating whether he had been working on behalf of Russia against American interests, according to former law enforcement officials and others familiar with the investigation.
> 
> The inquiry carried explosive implications. Counterintelligence investigators had to consider whether the president’s own actions constituted a possible threat to national security. Agents also sought to determine whether Mr. Trump was knowingly working for Russia or had unwittingly fallen under Moscow’s influence.
> 
> ...


You of course do realize that it took them into until the 9th paragraph of their sensational fantast to acknowledge that the had nothing more than their dislike of Trump to start their unconstitutional investigation, don't you?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 14, 2019)

BWK said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Cohen is cooperating only because he wants his sentence reduced.  He knows Trump can't pardon him, so he has to suck up to Mueller and the Dims.  It's pathetic to watch a man wallow in the gutter like that, but that's what happens when you appoint a grand inquisitor like Mueller to run a witch hunt.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 14, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > You mean like the "senior officials" who tried to stage a coup against him?
> ...


It actually did happen, and the OP covers the latest evidence for it.  The FBI had no business opening an investigation of Trump, especially not for the reasons stated.  Making value judgements about his foreign policy or some bad joke he made is not none of their fucking business.  Anyone involved in that decision should be fired and then sent to prison.  They are traitors to their country.  They took it on themselves to overthrow the decision of the voters.  They are vermin.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 14, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> It actually did happen, and the OP covers the latest evidence for it.


No it didn't, that's stupid. Go peddle that horseshit to a fellow trump cultist.


----------



## Faun (Jan 14, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


When he backed the Swiftboat vets and then one of them got caught with the same citation Kerry had, that he had falsely claimed wasn't earned. Then again when he falsely claimed Obama wasn't born in the U.S., and then a week before his book on the subject was to be released, Obama released his long form certificate, proving Corsi lied again.


----------



## RealDave (Jan 14, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Cohen violated campaign finance when he made the payment to silence Trump's porn honey.

Trump told him to do it...........


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


From a year ago...


----------



## RealDave (Jan 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



The only proof I see if of your ignorance.


----------



## RealDave (Jan 14, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



OMG OMG OMG  The Dossier!!!!! The Dossier!!!!!.

You assfucks are this fucking stupid to think that investigating Trump's Russian activities is colluding with the Russians.

How the fuck did you get this stupid?


----------



## RealDave (Jan 14, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


  No one put a spy anywhere.

Funny how this started by picking up someone from Trump's campaign talking to a Russian being wire tapped.


----------



## RealDave (Jan 14, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


 Mueller was appointed by a Trump's DOJ.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 14, 2019)

RealDave said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


dumbSHIT==negative


----------



## edward37 (Jan 14, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


they were born that way


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2019)

RealDave said:


> The only proof I see if of your ignorance.


The Clinton's are dirty, and I've known since way before the Seth Rich murder, the Russiagate false flag, the Vince Foster murder FBI cover up, Mena drug running, the Murrow bldg hit....am I ignorant ? Probably so.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## BWK (Jan 14, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


Isn't that the truth. That post of his is for the archives of  stupidity.


----------



## BWK (Jan 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > The only proof I see if of your ignorance.
> ...


This is so damn goofy.


----------



## BWK (Jan 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


>


Cowards love to go off topic don't they?


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2019)

BWK said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


And let me guess ...the DNC didn't rig the primaries against Bernie Sanders ?


----------



## harmonica (Jan 14, 2019)

> *Feared *


hahahhahahahhahahahah


----------



## deanrd (Jan 14, 2019)

Trump wasn’t protecting himself. 

Trump was protecting Russia. 

It’s being reported as if it’s news. 

I thought it was understood.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 14, 2019)

BWK said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Brennan who called our president a traitor.
> ...


ROFL!  The truth is almost exactly the opposite of what you post.  Of course, you can't tell the truth because it contradicts your sleazy agenda.  All you can do is lie, lie, lie.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 14, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > It actually did happen, and the OP covers the latest evidence for it.
> ...


Yes it did.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 14, 2019)

RealDave said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


By Rosenstein, who is in the middle of this whole mess.  He signed off on the FISA warrant.  He's also Mueller's buddy.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 14, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


Investigating Trump was an attempt to stage a coup against his presidency.  The FBI had no fucking business investigating a candidate for the presidency, especially not for the reasons stated.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 14, 2019)

RealDave said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


No he didn't, turd.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 14, 2019)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


What does "caught with the same citation Kerry had" mean? 

That's all horseshit, of course.  You're arguing that opinions that differ from yours are the same thing as lies.  Only brain damaged snowflakes resort to that brand of "logic."


----------



## skye (Jan 14, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...





BINGO!


----------



## skye (Jan 14, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Are you kidding? Putin says jump and Trump asks how high...






^^^^^
Unbelievable    these people are seriously ......pathetic!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 14, 2019)

skye said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Are you kidding? Putin says jump and Trump asks how high...
> ...


Yes, Trump is a compromised Russian asset.  Everyone knows this, even you cultists putting on your little acts for each other.


----------



## skye (Jan 14, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 14, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


Everyone who "knows that" is suffering from severe brain damage.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 14, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Nah, you're just putting on the expected trump cultist act. You know it's true. You all do.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 14, 2019)

Faun said:


> And you’re still lying as there is no which hunt.
> 
> So what is the “blow back” you speak of?



So, the FBI engaged in treason, they staged a coup against a sitting president of the United States. Now you say, "hey, it's for democrats so laws don't apply."

But we Americans are getting real tired of the shit by you Communist piles of shit. We were once a nation of laws, some of us mean to see that return. You evil rotten fucks don't go for the whole "equal justice under the law" thing. You're already waging civil war to end the Constitution, the idea that your rulers be subjected to the same laws as normals will make you violent, we know.


----------



## BWK (Jan 14, 2019)

skye said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Are you kidding? Putin says jump and Trump asks how high...
> ...


They have to be at this point for Trump to go on Fox news https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/do...ntimidate-michael-cohen-testifying-n958171and use illegal witness intimidation tactics on Michael Cohen towards his father-in-law;


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 15, 2019)

BWK said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


If anyone is using "illegal witness intimidation" it's Mueller.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 15, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


We know it's false.  We know the FBI is infested with traitors who need to be cleaned out, and as soon as Muellers so-called "investigation" is over, the house cleaning can begin.


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



I really think they do. 

I've told that it actually makes them look stupid as fuck, but somehow the fact that he was pretending to misunderstand his own post, 


doesn't penetrate his thick skull.


They are too stupid, to realize that pretending to make an insanely stupid mistake, makes them look even stupider than they already are.


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2019)

MarcATL said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Did you support Hillary when she wanted to order American planes to fire on Russian planes?
> ...





Sure. Bolding and enlarging of the crux of the matter added. A no fly zone was an insane policy idea. It would involve US planes being ordered to shot down any planes in an area where Russian planes were in operation. 






Hillary Clinton Goes All-In On Syria No-Fly Zone


"Hillary Clinton forcefully defended her support for a no-fly zone in Syria at the third presidential debate on Wednesday night.

It was the first time she was pressed by a debate moderator about risks the controversial policy would pose. The moderator, Fox News’ Chris Wallace, asked Clinton* to explain how she would avoid getting into a larger war with either Russia *or Syria. He noted that President Barack *Obama has cited fears of escalation in rejecting the idea.* Gen. Joseph Dunford, chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, has raised similar concerns, Wallace said.

“If you impose a no-fly zone, how do you respond to their concerns?” Wallace asked. “Secondly, if you impose a no-fly zone and a Russian plane violates that, does President Clinton shoot that plane down?”

Clinton stuck to an argument she has made many times: Creating an area where Syrian and Russian planes cannot fly would give the U.S. “leverage” over Syria and Russia to negotiate a political resolution.

“A no-fly zone can save lives and hasten the end of the conflict,” she said.

With proper planning, Clinton argued, the restriction could accomplish those goals without sparking a larger war.

“I am well aware of the really legitimate concerns you have expressed from both the president and the general,” Clinton responded. “This would not be done just on the first day. This would take a lot of negotiation. It would also take making it clear to the Russians and the Syrians that our purpose here was to provide safe zones on the ground.”

Ensuring the safety of civilians in areas of Syria under heavy bombardment from the Syrian and Russian air forces would even “help us in our fight against ISIS,” Clinton argued.

*Clinton did not directly answer how she would react if a Russian plane breached a no-fly zone established by the U.S.*"


----------



## Faun (Jan 15, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


LOLOL

Fucking moron, he was convicted of campaign finance violations. To the brain-dead rightard, that “had nothing to do with the campaign.”


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...




Who ever RT is, not it does not.


You should be very concerned that domestic spies working for the government, interfered in the election.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 15, 2019)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


That was part of his plea agreement.  It proves nothing.  Mueller could have made Cohen plead guilty to murdering Bigfoot.


----------



## Faun (Jan 15, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


It means the guy lied. He claimed Kerry shouldn’t have been given a Bronze Star because they weren’t under fire and that Kerry was lying for claiming they were. Then it turned out he was the liar when it was revealed he too had earned a Bronze Star for that same heroic event under fire.


----------



## Faun (Jan 15, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > And you’re still lying as there is no which hunt.
> ...


I dale d no such thing, ya fruit loop dingus. You’re hallucinating again.


----------



## Faun (Jan 15, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Fucking moron, you actually said Cohen’s convictions had nothing to do with the campaign. Despite the fact he was convicted of campaign finance violations.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 15, 2019)

Remember Nixon and ""I am not a crook  ??  This AH in our WH and his"" I am not a russian agent "" makes Nixon look good


----------



## edward37 (Jan 15, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Are you kidding? Putin says jump and Trump asks how high...


Lesh The way I heard it is Putin says shit and Trump asks what color?  and along with Nixons "I am not a spy" that will go down in history we have Trumps I am not a spy  Would love to see him frog walked out of the WH in cuffs   and hear all his ah's still support him


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 15, 2019)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


If Mueller made Cohen plead guilty to murdering Bigfoot, would that mean Bigfoot actually exists?


----------



## Faun (Jan 15, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Fucking moron, Mueller couldn’t make Cohen plead guilty to anything. And yes, a conviction of campaign finance violations does have something to do with the campaign, I don’t care how big of s fucking moron you are.


----------



## BWK (Jan 15, 2019)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


He walked into that all by his lonesome. What an idiot.


----------



## BWK (Jan 15, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


You never disappoint with your retarded questions.


----------



## It's Mr Shit storm to you (Jan 15, 2019)

nat4900 said:


> The NYT is confirming the REAL reason why a special counsel was appointed.....
> 
> Trump cult members will try to spin this with their moronic rhetoric that the FBI is part of the deep state....that there's RINOs out to get the scum bucket Trump, that there's nothing wrong with Trump's collusion with Russian oligarchs, and....of course, "But, But, BUT Hillary"............
> 
> The shit is about to hit the fan....BIGLY........lol


----------



## the other mike (Jan 15, 2019)

Very unwise to criticize the FBI.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 15, 2019)

Tucker slays the MSM as usual.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 15, 2019)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Of course he can, moron.  Mueller can put whatever he wants into a plea deal, even non crimes.  The campaign finance charges in Cohen's plea were complete fiction, I don’t care how big of a fucking moron you are.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 15, 2019)

BWK said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Right, because you can't answer them.  You're a fool who swallows whatever Mueller and the fake media dishes out.


----------



## BWK (Jan 15, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


If I attempted to answer them, I'd be as retarded as you for asking them.


----------



## BWK (Jan 15, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Not according to federal prosecutors, because they've implicated Trump in the same crime he orchestrated. What a dumb shit.


----------



## BWK (Jan 15, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Very unwise to criticize the FBI.


Did Tucker explain to you how the FBI was wrong? No! Why? Because he can't, which is his reasoning for attacking them.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 15, 2019)

BWK said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



You and Faux are the only retards in this discussion.  Anyone who believes that agreeing to a plea deal proves the contents of the plea deal is a brain dead moron.  Mueller knew there were plenty of brain dead snowflakes out there who would swallow his con.


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2019)

BWK said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





Sure. The people running the witch hunt, have burned a witch and have stated that they know of more witches.


How can you argue against that.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 15, 2019)

BWK said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Very unwise to criticize the FBI.
> ...


How is Trump talking about reducing tensions with Russia a bases for an Investigation?  None of the excuses the FBI used to justify it are legitimate.  The FBI has no business evaluating the foreign policy of political candidates.  None. That's the kind of thing that police forces in banana republics use to justify a coup.   What don't you dumb fuckers understand about that?


----------



## the other mike (Jan 15, 2019)

Here we go again. Another year of ;


----------



## edward37 (Jan 15, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


And Trump hired them all????


----------



## the other mike (Jan 15, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> .....* The FBI has no business evaluating the foreign policy of political candidates.  None. That's the kind of thing that police forces in banana republics use to justify a coup. *  What don't you dumb fuckers understand about that?


----------



## BWK (Jan 15, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Tucker slays the MSM as usual.


Carlson asked all the wrong questions for his convenience. Why didn't he ask the right questions, Like Trump asking for Hillary's emails from Russia that magically appeared later on to discredit her. Or what about that major announcement Trump was going to make about Clinton during the campaign right after the DNC hack of emails? What about Trump telling the Russians that he got rid of Comey because of Russia. He told the Russians that. And Carlson wants to question the FBI. Is he high?


----------



## edward37 (Jan 15, 2019)

Angelo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > .....* The FBI has no business evaluating the foreign policy of political candidates.  None. That's the kind of thing that police forces in banana republics use to justify a coup. *  What don't you dumb fuckers understand about that?


ANGELO are you as bonkers as Trump?
The *Federal Bureau of Investigation* (*FBI*) is the domestic intelligence and securityservice of the United States, and its principal federal law enforcement agency. Operating under the jurisdiction of the United States Department of Justice, the FBI is also a member of the U.S. Intelligence Community and reports to both the Attorney General and the Director of National Intelligence.[3] A leading U.S. counter-terrorism, counterintelligence, and criminal investigative organization, the FBI has jurisdictionover violations of more than 200 categories of federal crimes.[4][5]

Although many of the FBI's functions are unique, its activities in support of national security are comparable to those of the British MI5 and the Russian FSB. Unlike the Central Intelligence Agency (CIA), which has no law enforcement authority and is focused on intelligence collection abroad, the FBI is primarily a domestic agency, maintaining 56 field offices in major cities throughout the United States, and more than 400 resident agencies in smaller cities and areas across the nation. At an FBI field office, a senior-level FBI officer concurrently serves as the representative of the Director of National Intelligence.[6][7]

Despite its domestic focus, the FBI also maintains a significant international footprint, operating 60 Legal Attache (LEGAT) offices and 15 sub-offices in U.S. embassies and consulates across the globe. These foreign offices exist primarily for the purpose of coordination with foreign security services and do not usually conduct unilateral operations in the host countries.[8] The FBI can and does at times carry out secret activities overseas,[9] just as the CIA has a limited domestic function; these activities generally require coordination across government agencies.

The FBI was established in 1908 as


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 15, 2019)

edward37 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Irrelevant.  He was mislead by some idiot Republicans in Congress, and he didn't know that Rosenstein was such a scumbag.  Rosenstein is implicated in the coup.  He signed the last FISA warrant.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 15, 2019)

You know who's the elephant in the room ?
It's not Democrats or Republicans or Donald Trump....JFK and Ike warned us about them.

If Russia was our ally, we would have wiped out terrorism by now and would essentially be at peace. Bad for business.


----------



## BWK (Jan 15, 2019)

Angelo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > .....* The FBI has no business evaluating the foreign policy of political candidates.  None. That's the kind of thing that police forces in banana republics use to justify a coup. *  What don't you dumb fuckers understand about that?


You are so unbelievably uninformed. The video tells us that Mueller's info came from Powell. Where did Powell get it? You guessed it, Dick Cheney. My God man, learn something for a change instead of always blaming the wrong source. Cheney is your source, and let me prove it;      Who Was the Founder of ISIS?

Please, for your own sake, stop being so damn stupid by being so uninformed. You folks are unbelievable.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 15, 2019)

BWK said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Tucker slays the MSM as usual.
> ...



What was a joke told in public, moron.  Anyone who believes that is a basis for an FBI investigation is a fucking moron.



BWK said:


> Or what about that major announcement Trump was going to make about Clinton during the campaign right after the DNC hack of emails?



"He was going to make?"  You're actually trying to use something that never happened as a justification?  Did the FBI mention that as a justification?  No, only dumbass snowflakes like you have.



BWK said:


> What about Trump telling the Russians that he got rid of Comey because of Russia. He told the Russians that. And Carlson wants to question the FBI. Is he high?



He didn't say that, moron.

Anonymous source.  That's fake news.  There's no evidence that Trump ever said it.  Even the NYT doesn't claim he said what you claim.  Nowhere does it state the Trump said he fired Comey because of the Russia investigation.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 15, 2019)

BWK said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


No, the video does not tell us that.  You're making shit up as you always do.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 15, 2019)

BWK said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


You continually fail to prove it.  You only prove your own slavering mindless support of the Mueller witch hunt and hatred or Trump.


----------



## BWK (Jan 15, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Rosenstein got caught up in the cross fire of a scandal he had no idea he was in. It wasn't until he wrote the letter for Trump that Rosenstein realized he'd been used for Trump's sinister plot to use him as an excuse to fire Comey, for which Trump admitted later that he fired Comey over Russia, Not because of the email scandal. Trump lied, and placed Rosenstein in the middle. After that is when Rosenstein realized he'd been used and called on a SC to investigate. And boy am I glad he did, because Trump's sinister move to get rid of Comey back fired on Trump.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 15, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Thanks for the history lesson. No prove how investigating the President because they don't like his politics is a legitimate function of the FBI.


----------



## BWK (Jan 15, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Because we have SC proves everything. We wouldn't have it if it weren't for Trump's plot that backfired on him. Lol! That's reality.


----------



## BWK (Jan 15, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


You can't even construct a coherent sentence. Is that a question or a statement you ignorant twat?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 15, 2019)

BWK said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


There is no end to your excuses for Rosenstein and the FBI.  Rosenstein wrote the memo saying that Comey should be fired, so why wouldn't Trump use that when he fired Comey?   Furthermore, Trump didn't require any reason to fire Comey.  He could have said he fired Comey because he didn't like the color of his ties, and that would have been perfectly legal.    Second-guessing the decisions of the President is not the FBI's job.  Anyone in the FBI who thinks it is should be fired immediately.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 15, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> You continually fail to prove it.  You only prove your own slavering mindless support of the Mueller witch hunt and hatred or Trump.


Lies and propaganda are very powerful.
We've all lost friends and family members on social media because of it. It plays right into the new world order plan to divide and conquer us.


----------



## BWK (Jan 15, 2019)

That history lesson has got you by the balls by the way, because you don't have an alternate story of how these events transpired. Proving your arguments are based on ignorance and hate. You are a loser in this argument. Get the hell on.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 15, 2019)

BWK said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


It's a simple syntax error, you brain dead piece of shit.  It should say "now" where it says "no."  Anyone with an IQ above room temperature could have figured that out.  Harping on syntax errors is the sure sign of a loser.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 15, 2019)

BWK said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Weren't you the one who was just whining about coherent sentences?  How is this coherent?

_"Because we have SC proves everything."_

What the fuck is SC?   The only plot is by the Trump haters in the FBI and the DOJ.


----------



## BWK (Jan 15, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


I just explained all that to you idiot. Are you that damn stupid that you can''t engage the story I gave? If it's as excuse, then tell us a different story. But you can't can you? You are are a hater and an ignoramus. Rosenstein was tricked into writing the memo because he was in the dark about Trump's real motives, of which Trump revealed later on. As Trump said, he had the right to fire Comey. Except he gave the wrong reason to Rosenstein. What part of that is too hard for you to understand you friggin idiot?


----------



## the other mike (Jan 15, 2019)

BWK said:


> That history lesson has got you by the balls by the way, because you don't have an alternate story of how these events transpired. Proving your arguments are based on ignorance and hate. You are a loser in this argument. Get the hell on.


Someone needs to   and chill.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## BWK (Jan 15, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Special Counsel dumb ass! Get with the program. Can you produce a different story or not? Of course not because you're an ignorant Trump apologist who feeds his narratives off of hate.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 15, 2019)

BWK said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


How man times do you have to be told that it doesn't matter what Trump's real motives were?  He was legally entitled to fire Comey for any reason he liked.  The FBI had no authority to second guess his decision and launch an investigation because of it.  Of course, the investigation was already in full swing, so all your whining about this event is a diversion from the issue.


----------



## BWK (Jan 15, 2019)

Angelo said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > That history lesson has got you by the balls by the way, because you don't have an alternate story of how these events transpired. Proving your arguments are based on ignorance and hate. You are a loser in this argument. Get the hell on.
> ...


Does that mean you have no counter argument to mine? Of course it does. Now, get lost with your ignorant uninformed self.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 15, 2019)

BWK said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


I don't need to "produce a different story."  All I have to do is show that you are full of shit, and I have done that in spades.


----------



## BWK (Jan 15, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


----------



## BWK (Jan 15, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


You've shown to us how retarded you are by failing to come up with your own version of the events that unfolded. You are a bankrupt ignoramus. Get lost.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 15, 2019)

BWK said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


ROFL!  Having a hard time getting that quote thing to work?

Firing Comey didn't end the investigation, so your theory is bullshit from the starting gate.

Mueller isn't going to charge Trump with obstruction, so why do you morons keep barking up this tree?  All your idiot theories about how Mueller is going to nail Trump have been shot down one by one.  They are dead, no matter how many times you dig them up from the grave.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 15, 2019)

BWK said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


As I told you, I don't need to come up with a "my own version of the events."  All I have to do is show that yours are bullshit, which I have done in spades.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 15, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


The zombies of trumps past are rising up  to tighten the noose around the pig fukers neck


----------



## the other mike (Jan 15, 2019)

BWK said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


You Clinton Democrats just stick to my feet for some reason.
Wait until I explain why I voted for Jill Stein 2 years ago and Ralph Nader in 2000.
Then you'll really like me.


----------



## BWK (Jan 15, 2019)

Angelo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > You continually fail to prove it.  You only prove your own slavering mindless support of the Mueller witch hunt and hatred or Trump.
> ...


There is no division when one pursues the truth and follows the law. But if you pick party over it, then the division will always be there. The evidence thus far takes us in a direction that is overwhelming for the prosecution. If I am wrong, bring on the facts and the truth. If not, then I rest my case.


----------



## BWK (Jan 15, 2019)

Angelo said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


You fail to present counter arguments etched in fact. Conjecture, hate, and rants are a losing combination.


----------



## BWK (Jan 15, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


You've shown ignorance, hate, and stupidity from a platform that defies explanation. Anyone with a functioning brain who goes back and reads your posts will know that. You've said absolutely nothing, and have presented zero arguments. You are a total fail.


----------



## RealDave (Jan 15, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



So how does that affect your stupid post to which I replied.

Fact:  Manafort was Trump's campaign manager.

Fact:  Manafort caught sharing polling data with the Russians.

So, Oh wise one, will you worm your way out of that one?


----------



## RealDave (Jan 15, 2019)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


  Somebody is losing it.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 15, 2019)

Angelo said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


Well that will come when pigs fly   as you're one of the reasons we have an AH in office now  BUT can't hate you like I do these other trump kiss assers


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 15, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> If anyone is using "illegal witness intimidation" it's Mueller.


A ridiculous trumpkin fantasy that will never be acknowledged by any serious person.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 15, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Well that will come when pigs fly   as you're one of the reasons we have an AH in office now  BUT can't hate you like I do these other trump kiss assers


Questioning the corrupt intel community and MSM doesn't make anyone
a Trump lover, but I personally feel MUCH better with him there than what our
alternative was. That bitch is a war criminal.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 15, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone is using "illegal witness intimidation" it's Mueller.
> ...


Mueller is the dirtiest cop on the beat.
The fact that the left can't see this is truly mindboggling.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 15, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Yeah, how frustrating it must be for you that nobody acknowledges your fantasies...


----------



## the other mike (Jan 15, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


If I seem frustrated at all , you need
to go see your optometrist and get some new specs.
Or maybe see a proctologist and get your head out
of your tushy.


----------



## BWK (Jan 15, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


If there was something to see, you would have posted the vision, plus verified documentation. Yo did not.; Therefore, you have made no case for your argument. If you have a dirty cop, you have proven documentation. And if you don't, you're a liar.


----------



## Faun (Jan 15, 2019)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Sure, what else do you call a pussy but a pussy? You cowered away from clarifying a vague question. That’s on you.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 15, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


You ,of course, are both frustrated and desperate. Amd that is why you engage in idiotic behavior, like believing that smearing Mueller is somehow a defense of your cult leader. Get ready for a frustrating year.


----------



## Faun (Jan 15, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Fucking moron, Mueller can offer any deal he wants, *he cannot make Cohen plead guilty to anything.* dayum, you’re a fucking moron.

And yes, the campaign violation was real. He was legally restricted to making donations no greater than $2700 and he made one of $130,000.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 15, 2019)

Faun said:


> Fucking moron, Mueller can offer any deal he wants, *he cannot make Cohen plead guilty to anything.* dayum, you’re a fucking moron.
> 
> And yes, the campaign violation was real. He was legally restricted to making donations no greater than $2700 and he made one of $130,000.


A 9/11 truth nazi _and_ a Clinton Democrat. 
Doesn't get much lower in my book.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 15, 2019)

You want to see what real collusion looks like ?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 15, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone is using "illegal witness intimidation" it's Mueller.
> ...


It's not a fantasy.  It's fact.


----------



## Faun (Jan 15, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Fucking moron, his actual guilt has noting to do with your fucking moronic observation that his convictions did not involve trump’s campaign. Whether or not he was actually guilty of the crimes for which he was charged, he was *”convicted”* of them anyway. And his *”convictions”* included *campaign* finance violations.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 15, 2019)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Oh right, he can't threaten Cohen with spending the rest of his life in prison.

It wasn't a campaign donation, moron.  It had nothing to do with the campaign.  Furthermore, it was Trump's own money, and he can donate as much of that as he wants.

Dayum, you are a fucking moron.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 15, 2019)

Angelo said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Well that will come when pigs fly   as you're one of the reasons we have an AH in office now  BUT can't hate you like I do these other trump kiss assers
> ...


While you didn't vote for trump you speak the same BS they do  In 2020 vote for trump  Don't fool yourself you're as bad as they are for america


----------



## Faun (Jan 15, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


How can he threaten Cohen to life in prison for murdering Bigfoot?? What court could convict him of such a crime?


----------



## the other mike (Jan 15, 2019)

"Your post in FBI opened investigation Feared Trump secretly working for Russians was deleted. Reason: Posts need content, not just cut and pastes.
wtf is up with this rule ??


----------



## Faun (Jan 15, 2019)

Faun said:


> It wasn't a campaign donation, moron.  It had nothing to do with the campaign.  Furthermore, it was Trump's own money, and he can donate as much of that as he wants.


Of course it was for the campaign. Why else would he pay a porn star 11 days before an election, one that he would not pay off after the election, to stay quiet about an affair with Trump?

And the money came from Cohen, for which he was also convicted of bank fraud for lying to the bank for why he actually needed the money.


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 15, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



You are very funny Dale. Your post has nothing to do with what I’m talking about. 

Are you telling me that S. Bannon lied?


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 15, 2019)

easyt65 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



This is hilarious. 

Only Hannity of Fox News brought this up. 

WHY do you think they have not launch any single investigation about Hillary? 

Not a single investigation since your Boi got elected. 

I know you are a BIG liar. 
Please provide a link where KGB paid Hillary $140 millions because I didn’t see that in Hillary tax returns. That is called HONESTY and TRANSPARENCY. 

Your Boi has not even shown his tax returns. That is called CORRUPTION.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 15, 2019)

This is a soft coup d 'etat attempt by the shadow government 
and we (the people who elected Trump) won't let it happen.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 15, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> WHY do you think they have not launch any single investigation about Hillary?
> .


That is exactly the point.
Mueller is probaby licking Hillary's nasty twat right now, while 
Comey's doing her from behind.


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 15, 2019)

Correll said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Do you honestly believe by licking Putin boots will stop any war? 

Do you honestly believe by being Putin puppy will make Putin stop invading our democracy? 

But your Boi is showing lots of moves that benefits Putin.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 15, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> I know you are a BIG liar.


You keep making these personal attacks and false accusations, but like Mueller, you can never provide any evidence to support your claims.


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 15, 2019)

Correll said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You can ask the AG nominee Barr. He just said that on going Mueller investigations. There are no witch hunt 

Btw as always you never answer my questions. Always deflections.


----------



## RealDave (Jan 15, 2019)

Angelo said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Well that will come when pigs fly   as you're one of the reasons we have an AH in office now  BUT can't hate you like I do these other trump kiss assers
> ...


You're not too bring.

How is Clinton a war criminal?


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 15, 2019)

Correll said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



1. From what we know he doesn’t listen to his advisors. That is why it’s very chaotic and having a hard time getting people to apply. 

2 and 3. Just plain philosophical.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 15, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


BUT he does listen to Coulter Hanitty and limpaw


----------



## the other mike (Jan 15, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> Do you honestly believe by licking Putin boots will stop any war?
> 
> Do you honestly believe by being Putin puppy will make Putin stop invading our democracy?
> 
> But your Boi is showing lots of moves that benefits Putin.


Your boi started  illegal black ops interventions in Syria, Yemen, Libya, Somalia and
some other places I can't recall right this second. *Your boi's drone patrols * bombed innocent civilian villages in Pakistan, Afghanistan, Yemen and Somalia but he won the Nobel Peace prize so it's awl good Right ?


----------



## RealDave (Jan 15, 2019)

Angelo said:


> You want to see what real collusion looks like ?




Trump:  We don't necessarily stand by the One China Policy.

China:  Donald, here are those copyrights you've been seeking for years.

Trump:  We hold with the One China Policy.

Funny chit


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 15, 2019)

Correll said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



No I don’t but spreading conspiracies are bad for your health. 

And it’s very nice to know that you believe a real fake news. 

I’m sure 100% you also believed that Sandy hook massacre was a hoax created by actors accordingly Alex Jones and Dale Smith. 

Now I know how fucking low you are.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 15, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> ... spreading conspiracies .


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 15, 2019)

The Purge said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



Only time someone who will do that stupid is Trump. 

Why would you conduct a foreign business representing US without your advisors? 
He doesn’t even speak Russian.


----------



## RealDave (Jan 15, 2019)

Angelo said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you honestly believe by licking Putin boots will stop any war?
> ...



Black ops are not illegal.


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 15, 2019)

The Purge said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



Are you also a Putin lover like Correl?


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 15, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> I know you are a BIG liar.  Please provide a link where KGB paid Hillary $140 millions



*After researching, THE TRUTH IS Hillary (and Bill) sold Out her country, engaged in Influence Peddling, and voted to sell Uranium One for personal profit, receiving MILLIONS from multiple sources,* *TO INCLUDE THE RUSSIANS.* *The fact that ALL of the money did not come from the Russians does not change the fact that she was PAID for her vote / was paid to recommend the sale of Uranium One to the Russians.*



Cash Flowed to Clinton Foundation Amid Russian Uranium Deal

2006:
Uranium One:  Mr. Giustra donates $31.3 million to the Clinton Foundation.

2008-2010:
Uranium One and former UrAsia investors make $8.65 million in donations to the Clinton Foundation. Uranium One investors stand to profit on a Rosatom deal.

2010-2011:
Investors give millions more in donations to the Clinton Foundation.

June 29, 2010:
Bill Clinton is paid $500,000 for a speech in Moscow by a Russian investment bank with ties to the Kremlin that assigned a buy rating to Uranium One stock


Uranium One informant makes Clinton allegations to Congress



Of course that has little to do with the fact that Strzok's texts exposed the FBI's 'Leak Strategy', that McCabe has already been recommended by the US IG for indictment but Rosenstein and the DOJ has refused to do so, and that Baker is investigated for participating in the Leaks!


----------



## edward37 (Jan 15, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


He didn't bring Coulter and Hannity??


----------



## edward37 (Jan 15, 2019)

Angelo said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > As Donald was kissing the mouth that blew a thousand dicks.
> ...


you have big words and are smarter than the generals too??


----------



## BWK (Jan 15, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


So where did the quotes come from then? Out of the sky?


----------



## BWK (Jan 15, 2019)

Angelo said:


> This is a soft coup d 'etat attempt by the shadow government
> and we (the people who elected Trump) won't let it happen.


Why do you keep posting videos of that nut case who goes by conjecture with no facts?


----------



## edward37 (Jan 15, 2019)

BWK said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


A growing number of legal experts say President Trump has opened himself up to a charge of obstruction of justice this week when he said “this Russia thing with Trump” was on his mind when he fired FBI Director James Comey.

The federal law against obstruction of justice, a felony, is written broadly and applies to pending investigations. It can cover anyone who “corruptly … endeavors to influence, obstruct or impede the due and proper administration of the law under which any pending proceeding is being had before any department or agency of the United States.” In another section, the word “corruptly” is defined as “acting with an improper purpose.”

Trump’s repeated references to the Russia investigation in interviews, tweets and the letter he sent Comey informing him that he'd been fired could be interpreted as an effort to “obstruct or impede” the investigation, the legal experts said.


----------



## BWK (Jan 15, 2019)

easyt65 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > I know you are a BIG liar.
> ...


Too late for that story line. There is a cocktail of evidence already proven. You can piss all over yourself now.


----------



## Valerie (Jan 15, 2019)

dumbo donny's unhinged base is comprised of religious zealots who wish to re-live the Christian crusades.


_Trump is on the warpath over the media’s exposure of his administration’s ties to Russia. Many Americans find themselves confused: why would a Republican administration that wants to “Make America Great Again” be so interested in cozying up to an undemocratic world power? And why are so many Republican legislators unwilling to investigate Trump’s glaring foreign conflicts of interest?_


_The obvious financial ties between Russia and the Trump administration may be one explanation for Trump’s strange bedfellows, but these don’t explain why, as the Washington Post reports, “Vladimir Putin’s popularity is soaring among Republicans.” The truth—deeper and far more disturbing than economic corruption—is that some people on the American right hope to partner with Russia in a neomedieval crusade against Islam._

To Russia, With Love: Courting a New Crusade | The Public Medievalist


----------



## the other mike (Jan 15, 2019)

BWK said:


> Too late for that story line. There is a cocktail of evidence already proven. You can piss all over yourself now.


You're the ones who pissed on yourselves
when Trump won. Now two tears later you still can't wash it off. 
Fucking hilarious.


----------



## BWK (Jan 15, 2019)

Angelo said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Too late for that story line. There is a cocktail of evidence already proven. You can piss all over yourself now.
> ...


Two years ago we didn't have the evidence. Now we do. Who's pissing all over themselves now? It sure as hell isn't the Left.


----------



## Valerie (Jan 15, 2019)

*The Link between Russia and White Terrorism*





This Crusader meme was shared enthusiastically on conservative websites, including Fox News commentator Stacey Dash’s blog.
 In November 2016, anti-terrorist intelligence specialist Malcolm Nance warned that the Trump administration’s embrace of Russia was linked to white nationalism and possible plans for war in the Middle East:

“What we’re seeing is an alignment where people believe that they have to align the United States and Russia as an axis of Christendom against Islam, in a clash of civilizations that Osama bin Laden dreamed about.”

Nance even predicted that we would see an “Americanization” of terrorist acts committed by white supremacist neo-Crusaders like Anders Breivik in Norway. Breivik, who believed he was a Knight Templar, murdered seventy-seven people in what his own manifesto called a pre-emptive strike on behalf of a “pan-European Crusader Movement.”

Unfortunately, Nance has turned out to be exactly right. For example, the same anti-Muslim, white nationalist propaganda that caused Breivik to think he was reviving the Crusades drove Alexander Bissonnette to murder six people at a mosque in Quebec last month. Like Breivik, Bissonnette imagined himself as a neomedieval warrior, even posting this image on his Facebook page:





_Image from the Facebook page of Quebec terrorist Alexandre Bissonnette._


----------



## the other mike (Jan 15, 2019)

BWK said:


> Why do you keep posting videos of that nut case who goes by conjecture with no facts?


I don't "keep posting" any one video, but 
thanks for trying to be a tattletale on me.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 15, 2019)

BWK said:


> Too late for that story line. There is a cocktail of evidence already proven. You can piss all over yourself now.


There is zero evidence against Trump and a host of evidence of crimes by Democrats. Every time snowflakes claim the opposite and I challenge them to present their evidence, all I ever get is personal attacks and distractions. If you have any, don't be like every other snowflake - present it.


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2019)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Liar. If you did, you would not feel the need to do so online, where you can pretend to be tough, from the safety of your mom's basement. 


If think you've defined the word four times now. Fucktard.


----------



## BWK (Jan 15, 2019)

Valerie said:


> *The Link between Russia and White Terrorism*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These folks are dangerous and evil nuts.


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...






I think NOT sending US military forces in support of people in a war with Russia, could stop a war.

I think NOT expanding NATO to include fucking Estonia could stop a war.


I think NOT engaging in air to air battles with the Russians, could stop a war.



That you would characterize that list as "licking Putin's boots" shows that you are indeed, a fucking warmonger.


You would plunge this nation into a war, for partisan political purposes.


There is not a level of Hell deep enough, for someone like you.


----------



## Valerie (Jan 15, 2019)

FBI Chief: Agency Has 1,000 Open Domestic Terrorism Investigations_



To Russia, With Love: Courting a New Crusade | The Public Medievalist

...two Indian engineers were murdered in Kansas by a man who thought they were Middle Eastern Muslims. It didn’t matter to the shooter where his victims were actually from: his white nationalism and his anti-Muslim “crusade” ensured that the only important factor when he chose his victims would be the color of their skin. For him, and for many others on the violent far right, race and religion are interchangeable. 

But why would Nance tie white terrorism to Russia in particular? First of all, contemporary white nationalist terrorists get much of their motivation from the Internet, particularly from Reddit, Twitter, and 4chan, where paid Russian commenters actively promote far-right nationalism and anti-Islamic bigotry. Secondly, and more importantly, this cocktail of Islamophobia and white nationalism is being raised in a toast to one particular, neomedieval leader: Vladimir Putin._

*The Great White Hope*




_Many of the alt-right’s pro-Putin memes are also anti-Obama. This one reimagines Putin as a violent, sociopathic billionaire with delusions of self-righteousness._

_Shirtless on horseback, singing a charming song, and (literally) throwing down on Russia’s national Judo team with his “manly” martial arts prowess, *Putin was the darling of media outlets like Fox News and Breitbart throughout the latter half of Obama’s presidency.* Putin has long promoted this cult of personality, peddling himself as a leader who can reclaim the power that whites, men, and Christians believe they have somehow lost to “political correctness” and “social justice”.


Putin uses this myth of lost power to fuel his merciless persecution of LGBTQ people, his crackdown on feminism, and his elevation of the Orthodox Church in Russia. But his methods are brutal: he has outlawed “homosexual propaganda,” inspired mob violence against gays, and even endorsed the abuse of women by officially decriminalizing domestic violence._
*
 Needless to say, American white supremacists are big fans.*
_

_

_




_
The Hidden History of Trump’s First Trip to Moscow 
_




_


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




Why the fuck would I take his word, over the evidence of my own senses?


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 15, 2019)

edward37 said:


> A growing number of *DEMOCRATS / LEFTIST MEDIA* say President Trump has opened himself up to a charge of obstruction of justice this week when he said “this Russia thing with Trump” was on his mind when he fired FBI Director James Comey.



There, I fixed it for you.

Democrats / snowflakes continue to refuse to accept several facts:
1) The President of the United States has the authority to fire the Director of the FBI.
-- Since his firing there has been more than enough evidence of corruption / misconduct / criminal activity to justify his firing.

2) Deputy US AG Rod Rosenstein made the case for firing Comey to the President.

Democrats, Liberals, the propaganda-pushing leftist media, and snowflakes ripped the 'goal posts' up long ago and have been desperately moving them all over the field trying to find and / or manufacture any crime against the President  ... and have failed miserable to do so.


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...





1. From what we know he does sometimes listen to advisers. 


2. Calling your support of a witch hunt, does not make it any less evil.


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




Sounds like you just threatened or implied that you would support violence against Alex Jones.


----------



## BWK (Jan 15, 2019)

easyt65 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Too late for that story line. There is a cocktail of evidence already proven. You can piss all over yourself now.
> ...


Done it hundreds of times. Trump Tower meeting: proven conspiracy. Cambridge Analytica: proven conspiracy. Jerome Corsi email dump to Wikileaks and Gucifer 2.0: proven conspiracy. Prosecutors implicated Trump in campaign finance crimes with Michael Cohen. Multiple obstruction charges like the firing of Comey: Proven.

And by the way, there are no crimes against the Democrats with Russia.


----------



## Valerie (Jan 15, 2019)

_it isn’t just extreme white supremacists writing love letters to Putin. Some American evangelicals also admire the Russian leader as “the lion of Christianity,” a heroic champion of the Christian faith in a ‘pagan’ world. Putin cultivates this neomedieval image. He even erected a giant statue to his medieval namesake Prince Vladimir the Great—the “founder of eastern Slavic Orthodox civilization.” In fact, he used this particular segment of medieval history to argue for his annexation of Crimea._

_You would think religious Americans might be less eager to sacrifice their principles, and their Constitution, to partner with a world leader who silences the free press, jails and kills his political rivals, and who has shut down democracy to ensure that he’ll be president for life. But for those lost in a racist, Islamophobic fever dream, liberty and democracy are no longer the point. Instead, many of them believe the West needs to sacrifice these unrealistically lofty ideals to arm itself for a global war against Islam._

*The New Crusade*



_Crudely photoshopped “alt-right” memes fuse crusader imagery, inside jokes and crypto-langauge to put a playful veneer on their hateful ideology._



_Peter Beinart, writing for The Atlantic, identifies the segment of the right wing willing to cast aside democracy to ensure Christian supremacy as “civilizational conservatives.” Allied with the so-called “alt-right,” this splinter group believes that a “civilizational struggle” between Christianity and Islam is immanent. _

_Unlike more tolerant, mainstream “ideological conservatives,” civilizational conservatives do not distinguish between radical Islam and the vast majority of ordinary, peaceful Muslims. _

_Instead, they believe a new crusade between Islam and Christianity is inevitable, and that everyone must choose a side._

_ Unfortunately for peace-loving Americans of any religious affiliation, these civilizational conservatives are now in our White House and directing our foreign policy._


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 15, 2019)

BWK said:


> Done it hundreds of times.


Then I am sure you will not mind doing so again...since you obviously claim to have evidence.


----------



## BWK (Jan 15, 2019)

Angelo said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you keep posting videos of that nut case who goes by conjecture with no facts?
> ...


These videos do not come with facts. You lose.


----------



## BWK (Jan 15, 2019)

easyt65 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Done it hundreds of times.
> ...


Already posted them. What are your factual rebuttals to them? Or are you too busy pissing on yourself that you can't do anything else?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 15, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> It's not a fantasy. It's fact.


Them get your legal team together and take your case before a trump-appointed judge


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 15, 2019)

How about that Steve Bannon? Definitely the smartest little weasel that Trump ever surrounded himself with. It looks like he's going to skate right throuhh this.


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2019)

Valerie said:


> Bannon’s convoluted speeches are augmented by his filmmaking career, which includes a bizarre “documentary” called _Torchbearer_ starring _Duck Dynasty’s_ Phil Robertson. The duck-call-patriarch-turned-prophet believes that “the Roman Empire’s bloody debauchery, Robespierre’s French Terror, the Nazi genocide, the Khmer Rouge, Boko Haram, the ISIS terror army, and America’s embrace of abortion…are the predictable results of cutting God out of entire societies”; for Robertson, forming a “Judeo-Christian republic” is the only way to fight the forces of godless evil and save our civilization.
> 
> 
> But despite his supposed championship of “Judeo-Christian” ideals, Bannon is the same man who allegedly did not want his daughters going to school with Jews. His recent CPAC speech was full of dog-whistles to white supremacists, including bashing the “corporatist, global media” (which translates as “Jews” in the “alt-right” ear). ...”





So, to support your smear of the man, you OPEN with an unsupported allegation, and claims of dog whistles?


If that is the best you have, you should not be making the accusation.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 15, 2019)

BWK said:


> Done it hundreds of times. Trump Tower meeting: proven conspiracy. And by the way, there are no crimes against the Democrats with Russia.


 Democrats claim the meeting between Jr and the Russian Lawyer was a crime perpetrated by Jr and thus Trump.....without posting any evidence to support the claim. They then, like you, completely ignore the facts:

To make the meeting happen Barak Obama had to override his own Department of Immigration's ban preventing the lawyer from entering the US.
The FBI knew about it and had the place bugged in advance.
Obama's personal ex-FBI Russian translator was there.
Jr was told the meeting was about Russian adoptions.
When he found out it was not he texted his secretary asking her to call him, giving him an excuse to leave - verified.
He left after 15 minutes - *no information changed hands.*

Hillary paid foreign spies and Russians for info.
'Nuff Said


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2019)

I want to take this opportunity to accuse Valeria of not wanting her children to go to school with jews. 


The accusation has been made.


There is now as much evidence that she is antisemitic as there is that Bannon is.



SO, she should be shunned by all people of good will, ie "liberals".


----------



## BWK (Jan 15, 2019)

Valerie said:


> _it isn’t just extreme white supremacists writing love letters to Putin. Some American evangelicals also admire the Russian leader as “the lion of Christianity,” a heroic champion of the Christian faith in a ‘pagan’ world. Putin cultivates this neomedieval image. He even erected a giant statue to his medieval namesake Prince Vladimir the Great—the “founder of eastern Slavic Orthodox civilization.” In fact, he used this particular segment of medieval history to argue for his annexation of Crimea._
> 
> _You would think religious Americans might be less eager to sacrifice their principles, and their Constitution, to partner with a world leader who silences the free press, jails and kills his political rivals, and who has shut down democracy to ensure that he’ll be president for life. But for those lost in a racist, Islamophobic fever dream, liberty and democracy are no longer the point. Instead, many of them believe the West needs to sacrifice these unrealistically lofty ideals to arm itself for a global war against Islam._
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, this article is spot on. Hate is a powerful force within the religious conservative Right.


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2019)

BWK said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > _it isn’t just extreme white supremacists writing love letters to Putin. Some American evangelicals also admire the Russian leader as “the lion of Christianity,” a heroic champion of the Christian faith in a ‘pagan’ world. Putin cultivates this neomedieval image. He even erected a giant statue to his medieval namesake Prince Vladimir the Great—the “founder of eastern Slavic Orthodox civilization.” In fact, he used this particular segment of medieval history to argue for his annexation of Crimea._
> ...




Really? The lib thinks that he enemies are motivated by "hate"?


What a shocker. 


ANyone want to bet on what he thinks of their level of intelligence?


----------



## BWK (Jan 15, 2019)

easyt65 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Done it hundreds of times. Trump Tower meeting: proven conspiracy. And by the way, there are no crimes against the Democrats with Russia.
> ...


If all that were true, then why did Trump, Jr, and others concoct another story on Air Force One that it was about getting dirt on Clinton through opposition research then? Answer, because Jr. wanted dirt on Clinton via the correspondence email he previously had that said "I love it" before the Trump Tower meeting ever happened. It was never about adoptions. They lied.

Barrack Obama did not override an Immigration ban for the lawyer to come here. She was supposed to be here for a different reason for which that was a lie. She has since been arrested for obstruction.

Hillary paid Fusion GPS and spies for information. It wasn't the Russians. That has been debunked as a total fabrication.

Keep pissing on yourself. This is getting good.


----------



## BWK (Jan 15, 2019)

Correll said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...


A lifetime experience living among the hate can smarten you up in a hurry.


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2019)

BWK said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...




Your delusions are not evidence.


----------



## BWK (Jan 15, 2019)

Correll said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


My eyes and ears never lie. Been around this kind of crowd all my life. Believe me, I've got their number.


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2019)

BWK said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...




One's preconceived ideas ARE barriers to communication. It is normal for people's "eyes and ears" to lie to them.


You assume racism, thus you "see" racism, but it is mostly in your head, not in reality.


----------



## Faun (Jan 15, 2019)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Nope, not lying. And I don’t call you a pussy because I “need to.” I do so because you demonstrated you are one. Just calling the spade a spade. Now if you wanna prove me wrong, man up and exlain what you mean by “blow back.” Or keep running with you tail tucked firmly betwixt your hind legs.

Then explain what that has to do with Trump working for Russia, which is actually what this thread is about.


----------



## Faun (Jan 15, 2019)

Correll said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


----------



## Care4all (Jan 15, 2019)

BWK said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Adoptions is simply the code word for removing Russian sanctions.

I'll give you dirt on Hillary if you remove Russian sanctions.

QUID PRO QUO


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2019)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




I asked you if you had ever considered the blowback from your desired coup.


That is what my question was about. 

You are the one who has been too much of a fucking pussy to answer a simple fucking question. 


Your deflections and word games, don't hide that fact. Pussy.


----------



## BWK (Jan 15, 2019)

Correll said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


----------



## BWK (Jan 15, 2019)

Care4all said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


Exactly! Thank you!


----------



## Faun (Jan 15, 2019)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Liar, I answered it. I pointed out no one cares that you rightards will stomp your feet.


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2019)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Considering how insanely divisive you libs are, you sure that is all that will happen?


----------



## Faun (Jan 15, 2019)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


What else?


----------



## Lesh (Jan 15, 2019)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


There is no coup moron.

There is a seriously compromised President


----------



## Faun (Jan 15, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Seems being Putin’s puppet is not an appealing attribute to most Americans; as evidenced by his poll numbers dropping like a rock.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 15, 2019)

Care4all said:


> Adoptions is simply the code word for removing Russian sanctions. I'll give you dirt on Hillary if you remove Russian sanctions.



Great, ANOTHER D-Dumbass making false accusations without evidence.

Amazing how you snowflakes claim a 15-minute 'set-up' meeting that was cut short by Jr that resulted in zero information being passed is somehow a crime ...

...yet Hillary and Bill taking millions from the Russians, giving speeches for the KGB Bank, meeting with Putin, allowing the Russians (and others) to access Top Secret data on her illegal unauthorized unencrypted unsecured server that was stored in the bathroom of some IT company, and illegally colluding with and paid Trump-hating foreign spies working for the FBI and illegally colluding with and paying Russians for their help in trying to win the 2016 election is somehow NOT illegal...


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 15, 2019)

Lesh said:


> There is no coup moron. There is a seriously compromised President


...an endless supply of Trump-hating idiots making false accusation after false accusation without evidence....

There is no end to the TDS epidemic.


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Your lame excuses for your coup, will not matter.


----------



## Doc7505 (Jan 15, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> In the days after President Trump fired James B. Comey as F.B.I. director, law enforcement officials became so concerned by the president’s behavior that they began investigating whether he had been working on behalf of Russia against American interests, according to former law enforcement officials and others familiar with the investigation.
> 
> The inquiry carried explosive implications. Counterintelligence investigators had to consider whether the president’s own actions constituted a possible threat to national security. Agents also sought to determine whether Mr. Trump was knowingly working for Russia or had unwittingly fallen under Moscow’s influence.
> 
> ...



~~~~~~
*Obama, Brennan And Hillary Colluded To Take Trump Down*
https://*www.investors.com*/.../*russia*-trump-*collusion*-*investigation*
As the *Russia*-Trump *collusion investigation* goes forward, it's become increasingly clear it was all driven by the political interests of President *Obama*, CIA Chief John Brennan *and Hillary* Clinton.


----------



## Faun (Jan 15, 2019)

Correll said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOLOL


----------



## Faun (Jan 15, 2019)

Doc7505 said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > In the days after President Trump fired James B. Comey as F.B.I. director, law enforcement officials became so concerned by the president’s behavior that they began investigating whether he had been working on behalf of Russia against American interests, according to former law enforcement officials and others familiar with the investigation.
> ...


I got as far as... EDITORIALS


----------



## Valerie (Jan 15, 2019)

*Why Does the Kremlin Care So Much About the Magnitsky Act?*
What Russian officials mean when they talk about “adoptions”
Why Does the Kremlin Care So Much About the Magnitsky Act? - The Atlantic


*Putin’s Big Tell?*
Putin’s decision to reference William Browder at the Helsinki post-summit press conference provided even more evidence that a 2016 meeting between Trump-campaign officials and a Russian lawyer was blessed by the Kremlin.

Putin Raised Browder's Name in Helsinki with Trump - The Atlantic


----------



## deanrd (Jan 15, 2019)

Trump destroying NATO at Putin's orders.

What else could it be?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 15, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Grand Inquisitor Mewler-Torquemada has suborned perjury through coercion, intimidation, and extortion. He is a thug, a 14th century goon who forced General Flynn to perjury by vicious attacks on his family.

The original Torquemada, the one that Mewler models himself on, would obtain confessions by raping the wives and daughters of his victims in from of them, and then having his thugs rapes the wives and daughters of his victims.

This is what Robert Mueller did with Flynn. He attacked the son of Flynn and threatened to put his grand children in foster care. Torquemada is a pile of shit with no redeeming qualities.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 15, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...




I'll take RT over CNN or the NY Times.

Any day of any week.

Yes, Russian TV is biased, but no one flat out lies like the fascist leftist press.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 15, 2019)

Faun said:


> I dale d no such thing, ya fruit loop dingus. You’re hallucinating again.



?????

Herpaderpaderpity derp derp derpity herpaderp?

I don't speak your language, fucktard commie traitor.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 15, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


The fake news doesn't just lie.  It takes on ideological vendettas against those who disagree with the Party.


----------



## Faun (Jan 15, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > I dale d no such thing, ya fruit loop dingus. You’re hallucinating again.
> ...


*"So, the FBI engaged in treason, they staged a coup against a sitting president of the United States. Now you say, "hey, it's for democrats so laws don't apply."*

I said no such thing, ya fruit loop dingus. You’re hallucinating again. 

Savvy now?


----------



## Lesh (Jan 15, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> I'll take *RT *over CNN or the NY Times.
> 
> Any day of any week.
> 
> Yes, *Russian TV *is biased, but no one flat out lies like the fascist leftist press.



Yea...what a surprise.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 15, 2019)

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Effectively, you did.  That's what all you snowflakes have been saying.  If anyone in the Trump campaign had low lever contact with any Russian, it's high treason.  If Hillary sold her office to the highest bidder and paid Russian spies to manufacture dirt on Trump, that's just A-OK.


----------



## Faun (Jan 15, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


The FBI did not stage a coup, ya fucking moron. 

You conspiracy freaks are fucking nuts.


----------



## Care4all (Jan 15, 2019)

easyt65 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Adoptions is simply the code word for removing Russian sanctions. I'll give you dirt on Hillary if you remove Russian sanctions.
> ...


utter bull crap propaganda

you lie, like a rug!


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 15, 2019)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


That's only because it failed.  They sure tried hard.


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2019)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...




Why are you ignoring your own stated definition of blowback?


----------



## Lesh (Jan 16, 2019)

There is no "coup".

There is a seriously compromised President


----------



## Valerie (Jan 16, 2019)

making RUSSIA great again!  



Another good day for Putin as turmoil grips US and UK


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2019)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I’m not ignoring it. I said It could be anything from foot stomping to armed rebellion. Since you turned out to be too big of a pussy to say what you think it means, I’m going by my own definition, which includes footstomping.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> There is no "coup".
> 
> There is a seriously compromised President


There obviously was a coup. The FBI just admitted it.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 16, 2019)

The hell they did.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> The hell they did.


They sure as hell did, or the NYT is lying.


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2019)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




It is not being a pussy to not play the retard word games, you fucking asshole libs like to play.

YOu fucking defined it several times, and still asked me to define it, as though you were did not know the meaning of the word.


YOU are the one afraid to answer a simple question, seriously.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 16, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> The FBI just admitted it.


Pure trumpkin fantasy.


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2019)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOLOL

You’re lying again. Again, I answered your question.

Coward, the definition I gave was that it could mean any one of several things. That doesn’t inform anyone what you mean by it. But no worries, the forum sees you’re too scared to say what you mean.


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2019)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




When speaking of a future event and discussing a reaction that could be a range of actions, 


I asked you if you had considered that. 


ONly a complete moron would not be able to understand that the question was about the range of possible responses. 


Only a complete asshole would spend days asking for someone to clarify WHICH action, when that context of the question was on YOUR thoughts on the matter.


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2019)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


And I answered. Since you refuse to clarify what you meant, I selected what I assume you meant.... foot stomping. And no one cares. You want to add shaking your collective canes at the sky? Go ahead, no one cares about that either.


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2019)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





Asking for a clarification of YOUR view of a potential future event, from ME, was not reasonable, and still is not.


All you are doing is cowardly dodging a simple question. 



BTW, this type of asshole ness from you people, is one of the reasons, I thing your assumption, is idiotic.


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2019)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Nope. Because you cowardly refused to clarify what you mean, you left others no choice but to guess what you mean. Which I did, which you then lied, saying I didn’t answer your question when in fact, I did.


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2019)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Refusing to play your stupid game is not cowardice.


Refusing to answer a simple and serious question, because you don't want to admit the truth, is cowardice.


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2019)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Pussy, I answered your question. It’s not my problem you don’t like my answer. But here, keep shaking your cane at the sky.


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2019)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




No, you didn't. You played games.


You were afraid to answer a simple, but serious question. So you played games.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 16, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > The FBI just admitted it.
> ...


It's been in the news ever since Friday, moron.  The FBI launched an investigation of Trump even though it had no legal justification for doing so.  They used that investigation as a justification to appoint Herr Mueller whose sole purpose is to find any justification he can for destroying Trump.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 16, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> The FBI launched an investigation of Trump even though it had no legal justification for doing so.


False. Pure Trumpkin fantasy. You are delusional, and no serious, educated person recognizes this laughable horseshit. Some do get paid to say it and fool people like you, though.


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2019)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Liar. I answered your question.

Q: you prepared to deal with the blow back?

A: blow back can mean foot stomping. No one cares about that.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 16, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > The FBI launched an investigation of Trump even though it had no legal justification for doing so.
> ...


That's what the NYT says, dumbass.  Don't take it up with me.  Take it up with them.


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2019)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




If you had answered, that, when I first asked you the question, I would have taken your response seriously.


NOw, not so much.



Your first reflex was to dodge and deflect and deny, for days. 


YOu never considered it. YOu have no ability to imagine that anyone who opposes you, is a real person.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 16, 2019)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You have fallen into Faux's trap.  Is favorite trick is to get you arguing about some trivial point to divert you away from what's really important, then then he will pound you on that point for weeks or even years.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 16, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> That's what the NYT say


Also a shameless lie.


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




I called him on it from the first. I asked a question he had never considered, so he started playing asshole games to distract from the fact that he had no answer.


These assholes want a coup. But they never consider what it will mean for this nation, if it is demonstrated the democracy is not going to be allowed to work for middle class and working class whites.


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2019)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Poor baby, bless your heart.


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


LOL

Thanks for the reminder that I bitch-slapped you silly in our last exchange. Wasn't necessary but it was still worth a chuckle, so thanks.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 16, 2019)

Correll said:


> These assholes want a coup.


No dumbass, due process is precisely the opposite of a coup.


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2019)

Correll said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOL

No worries. You shake your cane at the sky -- we'll laugh at you.


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2019)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




f you had answered, that, when I first asked you the question, I would have taken your response seriously.


NOw, not so much.



Your first reflex was to dodge and deflect and deny, for days.


YOu never considered it. YOu have no ability to imagine that anyone who opposes you, is a real person.


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2019)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





Do you understand, that your games dont' impress anyone? We all see right though them. This is not 1984 when cons still tried to be nice to liberals.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 16, 2019)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You have a vivid imagination.


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > These assholes want a coup.
> ...




Calling your coup, due process, might fool a few people. ON your side. 


No one else. 


Seriously. If you think a lie will make your actions ok, think again.


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2019)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Not to my face you won't. Tough guy.


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2019)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOLOLOLOL

Oh noooo's, the retard is now retreating to his "repeat mode," where all he does is copy & paste his previous post. Typos and all.

Whatever shall I do?



Spoiler



I know .... laugh at him.









At any rate, the thread is about Trump working for Russia. You want to talk about that or is it your goal to derail this thread until a mod shuts it down?


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




Libs are all about bubble thinking. They only accept feedback from people as dishonestly partisan as themselves. 


I'm sure that he gets plenty of people who agree with him, who pretend to think that it is brilliant of him to spout the same old shit, or to be an asshole to people on the right.


And he tells them the same, and they keep repeating that nonsense until they convince themselves.


It is completely insane.


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2019)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Ooooh ... a threat.

Now I definitely know you're trying to get a mod to shut this down.


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2019)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





No, this thread is about the FBI, abusing it's power to open a criminal investigation based on policy differences with the duly elected President.


If their investigation, or should I say, "investigation" results in removing Trump from office, it will be nothing short of a soft coup.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 16, 2019)

Correll said:


> Not to my face you won't. Tough guy.


Shut up pussy. These are just words.


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2019)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




There was no threat there. Just noting that you talk really tough online, but I know you would never be so personally offensive in person. 


That is what type of person you are.


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Not to my face you won't. Tough guy.
> ...





Yet, when I meet libs in person, they never use such words. 


Do you think that I am so personable, that in person, I just encourage politeness from liberals, who otherwise, would be so angry because of the supposed "Racism" of my polices or some other bullshit?


Or maybe, just maybe, liberals, when face to face with someone, just choose to be less of assholes, then when they are online?


Because of cowardice.


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2019)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Nope, that's your delusion, which is not reality, which is not what this thread is about.


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2019)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




The President of the United States is not a Russian Agent. That is YOUR delusion. 


And this thread is about how fucked up you people are.


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2019)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


That means you want me to tell you to your face, which is a threat. Why do you keep running from your own words rather than discuss the thread topic?


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2019)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Who said he's a Russian agent? Just that he's working in the best interest of the Kremlin.


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2019)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Quote me where I say that I want you to talk to you face to face.


Or admit that you are just talking more shit. Cause that is what you do.


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2019)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




The exact limits of your delusion are more something you should discuss with your therapist.


None of US care.


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2019)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Who else said I wouldn't say that to their face?? 

No worries, Sport. Keep shaking your cane...






At any rate, your threats aside ...

All signs point the same way: Vladimir Putin has compromising information on Donald Trump


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2019)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...








LOLOL


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2019)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...






Your utter inability to support your claim about what I said, shows you to be a liar.


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2019)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOL

No worries, you keep running from the thread topic.


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2019)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




SAID THE LIAR.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll take *RT *over CNN or the NY Times.
> ...



Yet you hang on every lie the fascists at Complete Nonsense Noise spews at your dumb ass.


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2019)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOLOL

I see we're done here as you flatly refuse to talk about the thread topic.

President Trump went to 'extraordinary lengths' to hide details of Putin meetings, report says

g'head ... you have the graving to have the last word -- so have at it.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 16, 2019)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


If it were this odd event or that odd event...that would be one thing...but it's an unrelenting drumbeat with Putin always in the middle of it


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 16, 2019)

Faun said:


> The FBI did not stage a coup, ya fucking moron.
> 
> You conspiracy freaks are fucking nuts.



The sure tried though, didn't they traitor?

It was an attempted coup. Still treason.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 16, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> It was an attempted coup. Still treason


Pure Trumpkin fantasy.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 16, 2019)

Care4all said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...




What is he lying about, traitor?

Everything above is fact, which you full well know.


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The FBI did not stage a coup, ya fucking moron.
> ...


Nope. And your delusions are worthless.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> There is no "coup".
> 
> There is a seriously compromised President



There was an attempted coup by a corrupt FBI that engaged in treason.

McCabe, Comey, Strzok and Lisa Page all need to get the needle.

Robert Mugabe Obama should as well, but the idea of executing an ex-president, even one who engaged in treason as Obama did, is a bit much. Trump should pardon Obama, like tomorrow.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> The hell they did.



You're dumb as fuck, leach.

Seriously.


*Definition of coup d'état *


: a sudden decisive exercise of force in politics especially : the violent overthrow or alteration of an existing government by a small group

It is the textbook definition of a coup, a failed coup.

It sure is treason.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 16, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > That's what the NYT say
> ...




Holy fuck but you're stupid, even as traitor Marxists go.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 16, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > These assholes want a coup.
> ...



Due process is an election in 2020, traitor.

That is not what you treasonous fucks want.

But we have a problem. Put the perpetrators of the attempted coup to death, THEN we can talk about what you want. Until then, we are in a state of civil war.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 16, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > It was an attempted coup. Still treason
> ...



Is that tattooed on your colon wall so it's right before your eyes?

Facts remain facts, traitor.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 16, 2019)

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You deny that the FSB tried to remove Trump? The FSB that openly rigged the 2016 election on behalf of Hillary Clinton, including using foreign intelligence assets to obtain fabricated slander from Russia to not only corrupt the election, but also to perjure themselves getting a FISA warrant to spy on the President? 

{

(CNN)In the chaotic aftermath at the FBI following Director James Comey's firing, a half-dozen senior FBI officials huddled to set in motion *the momentous move* to open an investigation into President Donald Trump that included trying to understand why he was acting in ways that seemed to benefit Russia.
}

That is treason and an attempted coup. 

Everyone who was involved should be executed.


----------



## Faun (Jan 17, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


----------



## Correll (Jan 17, 2019)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





"Unnamed sources"? Dismissed.


----------



## Correll (Jan 17, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





Or maybe, your vile media, is ignoring the World to focus on shit they think they might be able to lie about to smear their enemy.


----------



## Valerie (Jan 17, 2019)

Valerie said:


> making RUSSIA great again!
> 
> 
> 
> Another good day for Putin as turmoil grips US and UK






The news just keeps on getting better for Vladimir Putin.

On either side of the Atlantic, the United States and Britain, the two great English-speaking democracies that orchestrated Moscow's defeat in the Cold War, are undergoing simultaneous political breakdowns.

And the Russian leader may have had a hand in triggering the turmoil.


Another good day for Putin as turmoil grips US and UK


----------



## Valerie (Jan 17, 2019)

_It's hard to believe that *two such robust democracies, long seen by the rest of the world as beacons of stability*, have dissolved into such bitter civic dysfunction and seem unmoored from their previous governing realities._

_The political self-recrimination is a far cry from the days when President Franklin Roosevelt and Prime Minister Winston Churchill and President Ronald Reagan and Prime Minister Margaret Thatcher bonded to face down totalitarian threats to Western, liberal democracy._

_*Now the threat to the political solidity of the West is coming partly from the inside, from a fractured political consensus* that makes it impossible to address vital questions like Britain's relations with Europe and immigration in the US._

_Supporters of Trump in the US and Brexit in Britain see their revolts as uprisings against distant or unaccountable leaders who no longer represent them or share their values. But the disruption that some see as a reinvention of democracy is viewed by skeptics as *deeply corrosive to the international political architecture that has prevailed for over 70 years.*_

_The meltdown in Britain has some foreign investors wanting to know if Britain has "lost its mind," said Tina Fordham, *chief global political analyst for Citigroup.*_

_"Even though ... I've been writing about magical thinking in politics and anticipating all of this -- *I too am astonished that reason is not prevailing*," Fordham said..._



_



_


_There are few things that President Vladimir V. Putin of Russia desires more than the weakening of NATO, the military alliance among the United States, Europe and Canada that has deterred Soviet and Russian aggression for 70 years._

_President Trump suggested a move tantamount to destroying NATO: the withdrawal of the United States._

Trump Discussed Pulling U.S. From NATO, Aides Say Amid New Concerns Over Russia



_*Russia Investigation*_

_*Rudy Bombshell: Trump’s Lawyer Sorta Kinda Admits Putin Ran His Campaign*_

_January 17, 2019 10:27 am_
_



_
_“I never said there was no collusion between the campaign, or people in the campaign,” _
_Giuliani said in a stunning interview.  _


----------



## Valerie (Jan 17, 2019)

*Russia Investigation
*
*Trump Reportedly Confiscated Interpreter’s Notes to Keep Putin Meeting Details Secret*
A new report details five instances in which Trump worked to keep conversations with Vladimir Putin under wraps.

January 13, 2019 11:24 am


Trump Confiscated Interpreter’s Notes to Keep Putin Meeting Details Secret


----------



## Valerie (Jan 17, 2019)

*“The President Has Been Acting on Russia’s Behalf”: *
*U.S. Officials Are Shocked by Trump’s Asset-Like Behavior*

Amid interpreter-gate and fears of a NATO exit, House Democrats are once again considering a nuclear option to force transparency on the president.

January 15, 2019 11:45 am

“The President Has Been Acting on Russia’s Behalf”: U.S. Officials Are Shocked by Trump’s Asset-Like Behavior


----------



## Valerie (Jan 17, 2019)

A Former Russian Troll Explains How to Spread Fake News

Russian trolls attempted to manipulate view of Salisbury poisoning


----------



## Valerie (Jan 17, 2019)

*Are Republicans Covering for Trump, or for Themselves?*
If the N.R.A. was compromised by Russia, the whole party's in trouble.

Are Republicans Covering for Trump, or for Themselves?

_...explain why, for example, Speaker Paul Ryan, a Russia hawk who is retiring in January, *allowed his party to torpedo the House Intelligence Committee investigation into Russian interference in the election*. Ryan, after all, knows full well who and what Donald Trump is. In a secretly recorded June 2016 conversation about Ukraine, obtained by The Washington Post, the House majority leader, Kevin McCarthy, said, “There’s two people I think Putin pays: Rohrabacher and Trump.” Far from disagreeing,* Ryan said, “What’s said in the family stays in the family.” *If he were patriotic — or even if he just wanted to set himself up for a comeback should Trump implode — *he would have stood up for the rule of law *in the Russia inquiry. It’s hard to see what he got in return for choosing not to._




In the aftermath of *Donald Trump’s* summit with *Vladimir Putin* in *Helsinki* last July, House Intelligence Committee member Eric Swalwell and Adam Schiff*,* then the ranking Democrat on the panel, introduced a measure to subpoena the only American witness to the more than two-hour-long private meeting between the two leaders—the interpreter. *Every Republican on the committee voted “no,” and the motion failed.*
*
*




* The Trump-Russia-NRA Connection: *
 
*Did the Kremlin funnel payments to help Trump’s campaign through the National Rifle Association? *

*The Trump-Russia-NRA Connection: Here’s What You Need to Know *


----------



## Valerie (Jan 17, 2019)

"On November 9, 2016, just a few minutes after Donald Trump was elected president of the United States, a man named Vyacheslav Nikonov approached a microphone in the Russian State Duma (their equivalent of the US House of Representatives) and made a very unusual statement.

“Dear friends, respected colleagues!” Nikonov said. “Three minutes ago, Hillary Clinton admitted her defeat in US presidential elections, and a second ago Trump started his speech as an elected president of the United States of America, and I congratulate you on this.”

Nikonov is a leader in the pro-Putin United Russia Party and, incidentally, the grandson of Vyacheslav Molotov — after whom the “Molotov cocktail” was named. His announcement that day was a clear signal that Trump’s victory was, in fact, a victory for Putin’s Russia.

Longtime journalist Craig Unger opens his new book, House of Trump, House of Putin, with this anecdote."


Trump’s ties to the Russian mafia go back 3 decades


Here are 18 reasons Trump could be a Russian asset


----------



## Valerie (Jan 17, 2019)

but USA intelligence agents working to stop an attack on our country are demonized as SCOUNDRELS and BAD COPS ??  






Old KGB spy manual reveals origin of fake-news strategy


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 17, 2019)

easyt65 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > I know you are a BIG liar.  Please provide a link where KGB paid Hillary $140 millions
> ...



Exactly what I’m talking about. 

Did you read your link or you just look at it which paragraph that suits your liking? 

1. Your Uranium One conspiracy only exists in Hannity clown shows. 

2. It doesn’t exist in any other segments or news of Fox. Only in Hannity. 

3. Other segments or other Fox news blasted your Uranium One. 

4. If it’s real. Are you saying Trump is inept ( well he is ) to launch an investigation against Hillary? 

Please STOP LYING.


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 17, 2019)

edward37 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...



 I just heard he brought Tucker with him.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 17, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> Did you read your link or you just look at it which paragraph that suits your liking?
> 
> 1. Your Uranium One conspiracy only exists in Hannity clown shows.
> 
> ...



You Lie. Evidence exists. Links have been posted. Your _'Nuh-uh'_ doesn't change that.

The continued claims that TRUMP has not launched any investigations means Hillary did nothing are getting more and more insane. If you have not noticed, the evidence that the leadership in the DOJ, NIA, CIA, and FBI were / are corrupt as hell, gave Hillary a pass, and went illegally after Trump is coming out more and more each day.

Trump Inept? He beat Hillary...not to mention he is the President, not US AG, genius.

Please stop spewing spin / BS as if they were fact when for more than 2 years Dems and snowflakes have been launching false allegations and only exposing evidence of the Democrats' / Conspirators' crimes.


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 17, 2019)

Angelo said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Too late for that story line. There is a cocktail of evidence already proven. You can piss all over yourself now.
> ...



This is very funny. 

Two years later. Trump proved himself unfit to be POTUS. 

Last week he tweeted...... Obama’s mansion has 10 foot wall to stop illegal 
alien coming in to his mansion. 

Just think and imagine....... Who the hell does these kind of retardation?


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 17, 2019)

easyt65 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Too late for that story line. There is a cocktail of evidence already proven. You can piss all over yourself now.
> ...



So far every evidence you supplied comes directly from Hannity. 
LMAO..


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 17, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> This is very funny.
> 
> Two years later. Trump proved himself unfit to be POTUS.
> 
> ...


I love how Democrats continue to claim their intelligence is vastly superior to Conservatives; yet, for 2 years they have not been smart enough to realize Trump has been amusing himself - and us , knowing they hang on his every word / Tweet, by saying / Tweeting things he KNOWS is going to drive them bat-shit, howl-at-the-moon crazy.

It never gets old. I know I love watching it - the best 'reality TV' I have ever seen.

Bwuhahahahaha......


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 17, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> [So far every evidence you supplied comes directly from Hannity.
> LMAO..


ACTUALLY, you are a LIAR, and that's the easiest thing to prove ever. All one has to do is look at my posts, see all the links. CNN, MSNBC, the NY Times, etc....But hey, if lying your ass off in the most obvious way is what you need to do to keep a firm grasp on your delusions and hate, go for it.


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 17, 2019)

Correll said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Dude. Trump demonstrated many many times how he lick Putin boots. I’m not a warmonger. I’m just telling you the reality that Trump is lousy moron a Putin puppy. 

Trump was presented with evidence that your lover Putin invaded my country’s democracy. 
Trump blasted just about every one in public even those people who works directly for him. EXCEPT Putin. 
EXCEPT never stop admiring a murderer  leader.


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 17, 2019)

Correll said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



What senses? Do you have one? 

You are a believer of conspiracies. That is so funny.


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 17, 2019)

easyt65 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > A growing number of *DEMOCRATS / LEFTIST MEDIA* say President Trump has opened himself up to a charge of obstruction of justice this week when he said “this Russia thing with Trump” was on his mind when he fired FBI Director James Comey.
> ...



And since the firing of Comey. He got Mueller instead. 

Trump closest advisors are in jail or currently indicted. 
Even Steve Bannon told you it’s one of the worst political blunder in modern political history.


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 17, 2019)

Correll said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I don’t support violence but people that spread conspiracies to make money is not in my blood. 
But people like you that support conspiracies is like a cancer in our society. 

I’m glad all the major media banned Alex Jones. He is currently sued by sandy hook massacre victims to consfiscate his properties.


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 17, 2019)

easyt65 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > [So far every evidence you supplied comes directly from Hannity.
> ...



What lie did I post? 

If I have to grade if who post the most lies in this site? 

You are Number 1.


----------



## The Purge (Jan 17, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


The ABNORMALS NEW buzzword....used to be RUSH, they have now moved on to HANNITY....apparently Hannity is the new tichular head of the republicans!.....ROTFLMFAO


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


There is no such thing as a FISA warrant to spy on Trump. It was used to spy on Russians. You're a friggin liar.


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


They can't. It's all they ever had to work with. They no longer, if they ever did, deal in the truth. Which is why Trump, all his hood rats, and his base are drowning in their own bucket of shit. The law has them dead to right, and there is absolutely nothing they can do about it. At this point, no matter what they say, the law will educate them on reality. They know it, and so does the rest of the world. What they say is irrelevant now.


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2019)

Valerie said:


> "On November 9, 2016, just a few minutes after Donald Trump was elected president of the United States, a man named Vyacheslav Nikonov approached a microphone in the Russian State Duma (their equivalent of the US House of Representatives) and made a very unusual statement.
> 
> “Dear friends, respected colleagues!” Nikonov said. “Three minutes ago, Hillary Clinton admitted her defeat in US presidential elections, and a second ago Trump started his speech as an elected president of the United States of America, and I congratulate you on this.”
> 
> ...


  Republicans don't care. They are too stupid and or evil to care it this point. The election was about Nationalism/ racism, which is what they wanted. Period! They want an authoritarian dictator who will trash the Constitution and the rule of law, to put an end to our demographic change. That is what they want. And until we as a country admit that, then and only then will we be begin the steps to get our country back.


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2019)

Valerie said:


> _It's hard to believe that *two such robust democracies, long seen by the rest of the world as beacons of stability*, have dissolved into such bitter civic dysfunction and seem unmoored from their previous governing realities._
> 
> _The political self-recrimination is a far cry from the days when President Franklin Roosevelt and Prime Minister Winston Churchill and President Ronald Reagan and Prime Minister Margaret Thatcher bonded to face down totalitarian threats to Western, liberal democracy._
> 
> ...


What happened to the Republicans on this thread? No more stomach to defend the indefensible? Lol! What a bunch of losers. Rudy Giuliani: I never said there was no collusion by Trump campaign


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2019)

The Purge said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


Actually it's coming from Rudy. Rudy Giuliani: I never said there was no collusion by Trump campaign


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2019)

This was about as good as it gets admitting that Trump and his hood rats committed a conspiracy.             FBI opened investigation Feared Trump secretly working for Russians

And where is the Right?       No collusion, no collusion, no collusion!   Except it's a conspiracy.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 17, 2019)

The indictments of which you speak 





charwin95 said:


> Trump closest advisors are in jail or currently indicted.
> Even Steve Bannon told you it’s one of the worst political blunder in modern political history.


The indictments of which you speak have nothing to do with the President.

They  have zero to do / offer zero evidence to support the false claims of illegal Russian collusion involving Trump.

They are indictments / convictions resulting from the investigation itself.

Several have been identified as 'Perjury Traps' - prosecutorial 'tricks'

The US IG found evidence against the FBI proving they changed witness testimony after the fact and charged persons associated with Trump for lying to the FBI yet CHOSE to NOT indict those associated with Hillary Clinton for doing the same thing.

Evidence shows that the FBI got pissed at Trump for firing their Director and illegally began a counter-intelligence operation against the President of the United States

Evidence shows Hillary Clinton paid Trump-Hating foreign spy Steele - who was working for the FBI - and Russians for their help in trying to sin the election, selling her Russian-authored propaganda that has never been verified.

Evidence shows the Obama administration - his Cabinet...his DOJ, NIA, CAI, & FBI leaders all collaborated in the Conspiracy and used the dossier to con both the Intel community, Congress, and the FISA courts.  DOJ's Ohr testified under oath about how the FBI's Strzok, NIA Director Clapper, and CIA Director Brennan used the dossier to write an Intel Community Assessment (ICA) & Intel Community Report (ICR) based on the dossier and passed it off as 'legitimate Intel', which it was not.  Brennan briefed Congress on the ICR - lying to them by claiming it was legitimate Intel instead of telling them it was based on the unverified Russian-authored dossier in order to successfully get Congress to agree to start an investigation and to appoint Co-Conspirator Mueller as Special Counsel.  The FBI, meanwhile, lied to the FISA courts, using the dossier in the same illegal way to illegally obtain warrants against the Trump team.

All of this is documented fact, the evidence having been posted dozens of times now, which snowflakes know very well.

ALL of the existing evidence regarding illegal activity in this case has been proven to have been by the Democrats, especially the corrupt FBI.

EXPOSED /CONFIRMED:

*Hillary:* Lying to  Congress, Obstruction, Espionage, FOIA Violations, Fed Records Act Violations, Mishandling classified, illegal destruction of classified
*
Clapper:* Perjury, Conspiracy
*
Brennan:* Perjury, Conspiracy
*
Rosenstein:* Obstruction, Perjury, Conspiracy
*
Lynch:* Obstruction, Conspiracy
*
Comey:* Perjury, Obstruction, Espionage, Conspiracy  (FIRED)
*
McCabe:* Obstruction, Perjury, Conspiracy, Espionage (FIRED / recommended for indictment)
*
Strzok:* Obstruction, Conspiracy (FIRED)
*
Baker:* Obstruction, Perjury, Conspiracy (Under Investigation)


So  far, with all of this crime being committed by his Cabinet, Democrats have been able to successfully avoid allowing Obama's name to be brought up....

Barry colluded with Medvedev and Putin in 2012.

Barry followed through with his promise to be more flexible in 2014, giving Putin uranium, Crimea, TS data, and 2 years of unchallenged 'pillaging' (interference / hacking / etc)

In 2016, while his administration was operating a counter-intelligence op / investigation on Trump and all this crime was going on, we are supposed to believe Barry was oblivious to it all....except that Strzok wrote in he texts that Obama wanted to be kept abreast of what was going on.

The evidence has come out, enough to prove the Obama administration was the most corrupt in US history, and this scandal is the biggest in US history.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 17, 2019)

BWK said:


> This was about as good as it gets admitting that Trump and his hood rats committed a conspiracy.             FBI opened investigation Feared Trump secretly working for Russians
> 
> And where is the Right?       No collusion, no collusion, no collusion!   Except it's a conspiracy.


You have to have a PHD is spin. 'FEARED Trump.....'

The evidence has exposed the FBI's illegal investigation / Conspiracy and that no illegal collusion between Russia and Trump ever happened.


----------



## Valerie (Jan 17, 2019)

face it, team traitor got caught LYING to the FBI about their collusion with Russian spies...

BECAUSE OF those very same intelligence agents and agencies who teflon don seeks to demonize as BAD COPS.

those agencies were already PRIVY to what dumbo donny recently admitted to and they were working to STOP it...

*"Russia started their anti-US campaign in 2014"*

...when ALL OF A SUDDEN some chump named trump announced his candidacy and put HIS team's Russian ties on the radar.


----------



## Valerie (Jan 17, 2019)

think about that... a POTUS who acknowledges RUSSIA STARTED AN ANTI USA CAMPAIGN


THEN holds SECRET MEETINGS with RUSSIA

FIRES FBI CHIEF while scoffing and howling in the oval office with RUSSIANS

the NSA is still waiting for presidential orders to protect and defend our country

all while donny insists over and over how he and putin can GET ALONG FINE

he disputes USA INTELLIGENCE and wispers to his pal vlad, i believe YOU and not them.


today team traitor continues to stealthily give aid and comfort to RUSSIA









January 17 at 2:25 PM

In a rebuke to the Trump administration, 136 Republicans joined House Democrats Thursday to oppose a Treasury Department plan to lift Russian sanctions against companies controlled by an ally of Russian President Vladimir Putin.

The overwhelming 362 to 53 vote will not prevent the Trump administration from easing sanctions on three companies connected to Oleg Deripaska, a Russian oligarch with ties to former Trump campaign chairman Paul Manafort, as Senate Republicans narrowly blocked a similar measure on Wednesday.

But the House vote does mean that a majority of Republicans on Capitol Hill oppose President Trump’s efforts to soften punitive measures on a Russian oligarch — a rejection with potential implications for the administration’s continued stance on Russia, and for the GOP lawmakers who backed the plan to ease the sanctions.


Rebuking Trump, over 130 House Republicans challenge plans to lift sanctions against Putin ally


----------



## Valerie (Jan 17, 2019)

Congressional Republicans who stick by Trump and protect him will be remembered as the villains of Washington’s unfolding drama. They are the ones enabling an epic White House end run around the constitution.

Instead of holding Trump to account, Republicans are joining him in a cynical attempt to tarnish the FBI and undermine the criminal investigation into Russian election meddling.


Trump's attack on the FBI is an attack on the US constitution itself




_The mission of the FBI is to protect and defend the United States against terrorist and foreign intelligence threats, to uphold and enforce the criminal laws of the United States, and to provide leadership and criminal justice services to federal, state, municipal, and international agencies and partners; and to perform these responsibilities in a manner that is responsive to the needs of the public and is faithful to the Constitution of the United States.

Organization, Mission and Functions Manual: Federal Bureau of Investigation | DOJ | Department of Justice_






NSA chief says Trump hasn't told him to confront Russian cyber threat


_*US Cyber Command chief Adm. Mike Rogers told lawmakers on Tuesday that he has not been granted the authority by President Donald Trump to disrupt Russian election hacking operations where they originate. *_

NSA chief says Trump hasn't told him to confront Russian cyber threat


America Is Under Attack and the President Doesn't Care


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 17, 2019)

Faun said:


> Nope. And your delusions are worthless.



The FBI on orders of Barack Robert Mugabe Obama engaged in treason in an attempt to remove a sitting president. That is called an "attempted coup." Now Fawn, you're dumb as a cat turd, we get it. But facts are facts.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 17, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> []
> 
> I don’t support violence but people that spread conspiracies to make money is not in my blood.
> But people like you that support conspiracies is like a cancer in our society.
> ...



Of course you do, you're a democrat. Ending freedom of speech is your primary goal.

Voltaire said "I may not agree with what you have to say, but I will fight to the death to defend you right to say it."

democrats say "I don't like what you have to say, so I will silence you or kill you."

You do grasp that you're a pile of shit on the level of the Nazis, right?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 17, 2019)

BWK said:


> [
> There is no such thing as a FISA warrant to spy on Trump. It was used to spy on Russians. You're a friggin liar.



Wow, you're such a fucking liar.

You must be the pride of your KGB handler.

{
Michael Isikoff, the Yahoo News reporter whose article on Carter Page’s supposed links to the Kremlin formed the basis for FISA warrants to surveil President Donald Trump’s team, was personally recruited for the job by Hillary Clinton and the Democratic National Committee.

This new evidence further disqualifies the Russia collusion narrative by proving the whole thing was a set-up orchestrated by Hillary Clinton. The fact that Rod Rosenstein and other Deep State conspirators signed off on FISA warrants based on Isikoff’s reporting only further demolishes their own credibility in this case.}

Reporter Whose Work Led To FISA Warrants Was 'Recruited' By Hillary Clinton - Big League Politics


----------



## Faun (Jan 17, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. And your delusions are worthless.
> ...


The fact is: you’re fucking nuts.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 17, 2019)

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Yes, you are indeed a fucktard.


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Except the FISA was for Page. Not Trump's team. You are a liar and cannot prove the FISA was for Trump.


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2019)

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


He truly is insane.


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. And your delusions are worthless.
> ...


  You should me in a mental hospital.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 17, 2019)

BWK said:


> Except the FISA was for Page. Not Trump's team. You are a liar and cannot prove the FISA was for Trump.



Yes, and the FSB perjured themselves on the warrant. We know the FSB on orders of Obama engaged in treason to spy on Trump.

You ARE traitors, Period


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 17, 2019)

BWK said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



If you had power, I'd be in a death camp. We know how you Stalinists act.


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Find a shrink.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 17, 2019)

BWK said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...




Buy a brain, fucktard.

Fawn is seriously stupid, but even he has you outsmarted.


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Except the FISA was for Page. Not Trump's team. You are a liar and cannot prove the FISA was for Trump.
> ...


There exist no such proof as the FSB perjuring itself. You are a liar.


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Seek Psychiatric counsel.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 17, 2019)

BWK said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Again, you are too fucking stupid to bother with.

Carter Page FISA Applications: FBI Used Steele Dossier | National Review

You have an IQ in the low teens.


----------



## Valerie (Jan 17, 2019)

Guess what shoe Mueller will drop next


Democrats on the House Intelligence Committee have released a classified memo rebutting Republicans' claims that the FBI improperly surveilled the Trump campaign.


The heavily redacted document claims the FBI did not rely on faulty evidence when securing a warrant to surveil former Trump campaign aide Carter Page – an allegation Republicans made in a memo the committee released last month.

The version that the White House approved for release on Saturday states that FBI and Department of Justice (DOJ) officials "did not 'abuse' the Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act (FISA) process, omit material information or subvert this vital tool to spy on the Trump campaign".


*"In fact," the memo continues, "DOJ and the FBI would have been remiss in their duty to protect the country had they not sought a FISA warrant and repeated renewals to conduct temporary surveillance of Carter Page, someone the FBI assessed to be an agent of the Russia government."*

Democrats release memo rebutting Republican claims about FBI surveillance of Trump campaign


----------



## Valerie (Jan 17, 2019)

Maintaining the Trump illusion requires an endless suspension of disbelief; denying facts, logic, reason, the law and the utterly evident cluster-you-know-what that this administration represents. The pinnacle of that illusion-at-all-costs philosophy came after the revelation that an FBI informant followed up on leads that Trump campaign foreign policy aides Carter Page and George Papadopoulos had been playing footsie with the Russians.


On Fox News, talk radio and in the Trump-right online media armies, the innocent Trump campaign was the victim of FBI spying against them, ordered by notorious Kenyan Muslim sleeper agent Barack Obama, evil sorceress Hillary Clinton and their army of Deep State apparatchiks.


The President wants you to call the FBI's Russian counterintelligence program Spygate, but rational people have declined to indulge him. Stupidgate is instead just a ludicrous new chapter in the long chronicle of Trump dumbassery.


It's only one of the many examples of Trump's behavior of which historians in the far future will look upon with the same stunned disbelief and discomfort as we now consider tulip manias, Beanie Baby investment schemes, Milli Vanilli and acid-washed jeans. There might have been a moment where those ideas were intriguing, but in the hard light of history, they're grim reminders that fads and passions are fleeting.


For the FBI actions Trump calls Spygate to be a real concern, it would require malice. Instead, we've seen justification after justification for a robust counterintelligence response to Russian malfeasance. Drawn to the Trump campaign like flies to the biggest manure pile in the universe, the FBI wasn't after him, but rather — quite properly — the Russians who sought to (and may have succeeded) in subverting American democracy and corrupting our elections.


There's a line in the 1990s film "Grosse Point Blank" where John Cusack's assassin character defends his line of work. He says, "If I show up at your door, chances are you did something to bring me there."


Trump’s land of delusion: Disregard the sycophants; the wheels are coming off, if they were ever on


----------



## Valerie (Jan 17, 2019)

"Trump's first visit to Soviet Moscow in 1987 looks, with hindsight, to be part of a pattern. The dossier by the former British intelligence officer Christopher Steele asserts that* the Kremlin had been cultivating Trump for “at least five years*” before his stunning victory in the 2016 US presidential election. This would take us back to around 2011 or 2012.


In fact, the Soviet Union was interested in him too, three decades earlier. *The top level of the Soviet diplomatic service arranged his 1987 Moscow visit. With assistance from the KGB.* It took place while Kryuchkov was seeking to improve the KGB's operational techniques in one particular and sensitive area. *The spy chief wanted KGB staff abroad to recruit more Americans*."

The Hidden History of Trump’s First Trip to Moscow


Boy, Those Russkies Sure Stole the Election


_ Donald Trump Jr communicated with WikiLeaks during final stages of election_


_Mueller Shows How Russians Sowed Discord With Dirty Tricks
_

The Unaccountable Death of Boris Nemtsov


----------



## Valerie (Jan 17, 2019)

Carter Page had been on the radar of the FBI at least as far back as 2013, when a bureau wiretap caught suspected Russian spies discussing their attempts to recruit him. Even after being interviewed by the investigators in that case, Page continued to have extensive contacts with Russians, including trips to Moscow in July and December 2016.

Five senior Justice Department and FBI officials signed off on three requests for extensions of the foreign intelligence surveillance warrant for Page; all the requests were approved by a federal judge, according to the Republican memo.

Memo points to FBI’s sustained interest in Carter Page, ex-adviser to Trump

To obtain a warrant to monitor a U.S. citizen under the Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act, the Justice Department must convince a judge that there is probable cause to suspect that the person is an agent of a foreign power and is engaged in criminal conduct. Such warrants expire after 90 days.

To receive an extension, the department’s attorneys generally produce new evidence showing the judge that the monitoring has been producing information that advances the investigation.


----------



## Faun (Jan 17, 2019)

BWK said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Batshit. 

Page was no longer on team Trump when he was wiretapped. Even worse for the forum fruit cake, Page was tossed from the team on not so good terms, leaving no connections to Trump behind him...

"_You were merely one of the many people named to a foreign policy advisory committee in March of 2016 -- a committee that met one time. You never met Mr. Trump, nor did you ever ‘advise’ Mr. Trump about anything. You are thus not an ‘advisor’ to Mr. Trump in any sense of the word." ~ Trump attorney to Carter Page/_​


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 18, 2019)

easyt65 said:


> The indictments of which you speak
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my god. OH MY GOD. 

You unload a bucket full of shit. 

Are you still on the payroll?


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 18, 2019)

easyt65 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > This was about as good as it gets admitting that Trump and his hood rats committed a conspiracy.             FBI opened investigation Feared Trump secretly working for Russians
> ...



No collusion? Hannity told you?


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 18, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> no collusion? Hannity told you?


In defense of false accusations, you...launch false accusations. WHY am I not surprised?


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 18, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > []
> ...



No no no no. And hell NO.

When someone spread conspiracy and try to spread false information. You loss your freedom of speech. It’s not because of what I like or don’t like. It’s not because I’m a Democrat. 

Think what you are saying. Let me give you an example son. 

Rep Steve King expressing his freedom of speech about white nationalists. 
Entire GOP law makers ( except one vote) condemned him. Also asking him to resign. They did not like what he was saying. 

Is that mean entire GOP law makers are liberals? Are you saying only democrat try to keep or maintain human decency? 

FYI. Victims of sandy hook massacres received death threats because of Alex Jones. 
And it’s very awful for someone like you who support garbage human being like Alex Jones.


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 18, 2019)

easyt65 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > no collusion? Hannity told you?
> ...



You keep saying no collusion no collusion no collusion...... 
That is what Trump and Hannity and you  keep saying. Denial is not a verdict. You don’t know shit. 

Why don’t you wait till Mueller investigation is completed? 
Then you can say ..... I’m very impressed with you Charwin. Then you also can say you are very smart, talented and awesome.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 18, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> You keep saying no collusion no collusion no collusion......
> That is what Trump and Hannity and you  keep saying.


You keep saying that is what Hannity says. I will have to take your word for it, as I don't watch / listen to Hannity...but obviously YOU do. 

I prefer to stick to facts, evidence, confirmed reports ... not things like Russian-authored never-verified propaganda Hillary bought and Obama's agencies illegally used to con Congress and the FISA courts.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 19, 2019)

Valerie said:


> Guess what shoe Mueller will drop next
> 
> 
> Democrats on the House Intelligence Committee have released a classified memo rebutting Republicans' claims that the FBI improperly surveilled the Trump campaign.
> ...



Ohhh, what WILL Mewler "drop next" Herr Himmler?

Maybe he'll point out that the fascist democrat press are fucking liars making shit up from whole cloth to slander and libel the president????


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 19, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Again, you are a Stalinist thug. Since virtually all you have are lies of slander and libel, you certainly can't make a rational case. Besides, if we were honest about your goals it would come down to "We democrats want America enslaved under a ruling elite and plan to use gulags with violent repression of anyone who dares oppose us."  It doesn't sell well. So you lie. Last thing you want is opposition voices, so you attack freedom of speech.

In fact, Stalinists like you oppose ALL civil rights.

Oh, and when you fuckbucket scum demand Tlaib Rashida resign, we can talk. Until then, shove it up your hypocritical ass.


----------



## Faun (Jan 19, 2019)

Valerie said:


> *“The President Has Been Acting on Russia’s Behalf”: *
> *U.S. Officials Are Shocked by Trump’s Asset-Like Behavior*
> 
> Amid interpreter-gate and fears of a NATO exit, House Democrats are once again considering a nuclear option to force transparency on the president.
> ...


Hillary nailed it.


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 21, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Dude you are a lying asshole.
I talk facts and reality. You talk nothing but bullcrap. 
You are Alex Jones supporter. A human waste human being. What tells me about you? 
You keep deflecting from my question? But keep talking nonsense. What tells me about you? Coward. 

If you violate a rules of freedom of speech spread lies and hates . You loss your freedom of speech. That’s a fact it’s at not because of Democrat or Republican.

I gave you an example of GOP Steve King and you refused to believe it. How dumb asshole can you be? 
Just admit it you lost the debate like always.


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 22, 2019)

easyt65 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > You keep saying no collusion no collusion no collusion......
> ...



To be fair I watched both CNN and Fox News. 

Your post come directly from Hannity shows. Please stop lying. 
I watched Fox but I don’t post or rely my opinions from Fox News. 

Uranium One bullcrap only exist in Hannity shows. Your fascination with Hillary only exist in Hannity.

You why I know those are fakes? Like  Uranium One or new revelations new revelations about Hillary that keep coming from Hannity. Only exist in Hannity it does not show or broadcast any where or any part of Fox News. 

Sometimes you can hear Sheppard blasting those fake news coming from Hannity.


----------

